# Homeopathy Support Thread



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Friends! Maybe we can start anew with updates and progress. I'm loving hearing the processes. And, as I just took *my* remedy again after having a rough experience I figured this would be a good time. Welcome all who are using or thinking about using homeopathy!







:


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, I think I need to go take MY remedy. LOL

At dinner last night, one of the moms popped a _mint_ breath mint in after dinner. And I swear, I can not avoid mint everywhere.

Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm fascinated that you are so sensitive! I took a remedy (repeatedly under direction of a new practitioner and against my judgment) recently that did BAD things. It took several cups of coffee to stop it. The cool thing is (what I have seen in cases of extreme aggravation) is that you can TELL when it works.

I dont' drink coffee at all. Can't stand the stuff so this was my first opportunity to experience it! I drank my first two cups with NO response. The practitioners I work with say to drink coffee UNTIL it makes you jittery and then you know that your vital force has used up the remedy.

Now I had ALOT to antidote, but it was quite apparent when it happened. My third cup made me slightly buzzed and I knew at that point I was done. It was neat. Now I have learned a lesson...









Clearly different people will have different sensitivity levels, and noone is going to debate that....but I'm just blown away that being near someone who used a breath mint affects you that much!


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

I didn't post on the last thread, but I will come out of the closet and post about the "weird" remedy that I have been taking for the past four months. It was something my DH go me into! For whiplash!!!! DH has a customer who is a homeopath in Vancouver who has developed a homeopathic protocol for whiplash. They were chatting about it over the phone one day, and the thought sprang into DH's head that I might be able to use it. Last February, I was hit in the head by a soccer ball, kicked at a great velocity. I did have some chiropractic and left it at that. Anyway, in exchange for some essences and stuff, I got my whiplash homeopathics and have been taking them diligently. I have always gotten some kind of reaction to them, initially (I think it was the first two remedies), it was migraines two days after taking the remedy (the doc didn't think it was any thing to do with the whiplash but old stuff clearing out because I have a history of migraines from my twenties (thanks to my ex), although after the first remedy, my body spontaneously realigned. With the subequent remedies, I have been getting feverish, flushed, and very, very angry for a day after taking it. Poor DH knows to brace himself after I have taken my homeopathic. I took remedy #4 on Friday, and boy, did I blow on Saturday! But the most interesting thing is I took a nap on Saturday afternoon, and while I was sleeping I felt and saw waves of vibration in my body. I saw them as horizonal lines of energy pulsing up and down, it was a cool experience, similar the the feel I have when I get a fever (I love having fevers!). Anyway, I awoke feeling great, light, happy and energized! I have one more remedy to take in four weeks time. I guess DH was right, I probably do have whiplash even though I didn't acknowledge it.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Lovely to see you here and what a COOL experience! Thanks for sharing. I am very glad you are feeling better.


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm not so sensitive and have learned more by watching dh take homeopaths. I do believe and would love to figure out my remedy some day.

Or rather, I am sure I am sensitive, but I haven't turned it on yet. I noticed this with fe's. At first I seemed immune to them until I acknowledged them in my system.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Don't know if anyone has seen this:
http://www.irishhomeopaths.com/homeopathy-cuba


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I'm fascinated that you are so sensitive! I took a remedy (repeatedly under direction of a new practitioner and against my judgment) recently that did BAD things. It took several cups of coffee to stop it. The cool thing is (what I have seen in cases of extreme aggravation) is that you can TELL when it works.

<snip>

Clearly different people will have different sensitivity levels, and noone is going to debate that....but I'm just blown away that being near someone who used a breath mint affects you that much!


I'm fascinated that you are so immune!









I can't tell you how many times I've been antidoted in 5 years. Monthly? Literally can walk through the coffee isle at the grocery and I have to hold my breath or be antidoted. And it is really obvious in my emotions.

My friend is similarly sensitive and gets wheezing from aroma antidotes. And ds too. Dh doesn't seem to be as sensitive. But, he also isn't as observant and had a low dose that he uses frequently.

Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Subbing.

ETA: I just took an acute this morning. So, I expect things to get worse before they get better, is that right? Or to paraphrase what I've heard, "a re-emergence of old symptoms".


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

IME yes, but with an acute remedy the slight aggravation shouldn't last very long. A higher dose administered by a homeopath will often aggravate for a full day and sometimes up to a week. An acute remedy I wouldn't expect to have more than a few hours of aggravation, really. But again, everyone does have different experiences!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I'm fascinated that you are so immune!









Dh doesn't seem to be as sensitive. But... he had a low dose that he uses frequently.

Pat

I can't be the only one either or my homeopath would have a very different handout!

As I'm sure you know the low dose frequently can also make a huge difference. You are less likely to notice an antidote if you are dosing often. Someone on a remedy that takes it once in the correct potency will of course be more apt to notice if something went awry!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, I've realized that after reading some others' experiences.
One thing I did notice not long after taking the remedy was a little "click" in my brain... I don't know how else to explain it. It's like a little lightbulb in one part of my brain switched on or off but I have no idea what it's about.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Because I always want all the cool stuff cross-linked, here's a link to a somewhat related discussion in Spirituality, the anyone up for a homeopathy/flower essence thread? It's way long and fascinating.

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=819725


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

subbing... be back later to catch up!


----------



## SoBeIt (Mar 28, 2008)

I have been lurking for a few weeks, reading everything I can find posted by PB and WuWei (also lurk on CL yahoo group...). I am new to my area, and do not know how to find a classical homeopath. Is it necessary to be in proximity or can the entire relationship happen over the phone? TanyaLopez, I notice you are also in the Houston area, any rec's?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm just as new to this, I've been lurking and fascinated. And we're actually trying to move, so I'm not even looking right now, I want to find someone that we can stick with for a long time. Wish I could help!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

GinaT had posted a link to find homeopaths. But, the thread isn't, anymore.

I highly recommend seeing a classical homeopath and seeing him/her face to face, at least initially. So much of an assessment is done with non-verbals, body language, tone, observation, etc. So, I'd really want that initial consultation to be complete. Subsequent followups could be done on the phone. But, again, best in person, imo.

The most important is your narrative. What you deem significant, how you cope, your emotional perspective, family history, major events, health issues, etc. Creating a list of 'little things you notice about yourself' helps to cue the practitioner to inquire further about things they feel are relevant.

Everything is relevant!

Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok... I've tried to come back to this thread like 6 times today, and keep getting interrupted. nak right now, so hopefully I have a minute.









Recap of my remedy journey:
The morning after I got my first dose, a brand new spot of eczema appeared on the inside of my right elbow. Not too bad, about the size of a nickel... just came and stayed. My mood and energy were significantly better 2 days after the remedy, and then 3 days after that it abruptly took a major turn for the worse. Turned into a horrible, irritable, rage-ful person for the next few days. The eczema spot looked slightly better last week. Took my second dose last Tuesday, and by the next day I was feeling better (mood-wise). Within the next 2 days, the eczema spot got really itchy, and expanded to about the size of a quarter. As of yesterday, my mystery leg rash (that I had a few months ago) has returned- nothing too bad yet, just some red dots. So.... I am assuming that these are all good signs that my remedy is correct, and moving things out of me. Of course, there's always the voice in the back of my head saying that I've just sensitized to yet another food and am having a reaction... but I'm trying to ignore it.

DD's update:
She's still gaining weight at an astonishing speed. She gained 1/2 a pound in the past WEEK. That's how much she has averaged per MONTH since she was born, and then she had stopped gaining completely (and lost a little) in the past 4-5 months. So I am really excited about that, because she's actually moving back up in the growth charts. I've been trying to think about what else might be different, and I just realized that her food reactions aren't as severe. We've trialed rice and sweet potatoes over the past 2 weeks (both failed, as expected...







) Her eczema flared, but not too bad, and was gone within 2 days of the trial, instead of taking 3-5 days to clear as it had before. Her digestive system seems calmer- poops are better, she's not as gassy, etc.

So I am really hopeful that both of us got the correct remedy on the first try, which is awesome!!!

Oh- I do have a couple questions for our local experts. I know that my eczema and rash are good signs, things moving... but how long do I expect them to last? I'm only on a 30C dose, so I know it's slower moving than say a 200C. I just want to make sure that it is actually the remedy and I'm not just ignoring a food (allergy) reaction.

Also- DD always gets a diaper rash when she's reacting to a food, but it goes away along with all other symptoms within a day or two. After she got her remedy, it flared really bad, and has been there ever since. I cannot get it to go away completely!! It seems better in the morning, and worse by the evening (which is weird, because she's wearing a diaper all night and has peed in it a couple times by the morning.) We've gotten more agressive with ECing- we were doing it casually but still using diapers, and now we're just using panties at home all day. Doesn't seem to make one bit of difference to the rash. I obviously don't want to medicate and push the symptoms in, but I'm getting a little concerned because she's had it so long (a month-ish?). It's not a real serious rash, it just won't go away... Any advice?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

CS, have you called or emailed your homeopath with any updates and inquiry about the rashes?

Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
CS, have you called or emailed your homeopath with any updates and inquiry about the rashes?

Pat

Nope, I just told him about it as my appointment last Tuesday. He said that I should notice when my moods/energy are better, the skin should be worse. But I didn't think to ask how long that would last. He did say that it might take a couple months for me to be 80-90% better (when I asked how long I needed to avoid antidotes), so I guess that kind of answers my question, huh?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, I'm (more than a bit) surprised at the duration of the diaper rash. But, what did you all determine about your daughter's remedy, since you'd used acute remedies. Did you discuss that with him?

ETA: I was 100% happier immediately on my remedy, no 'months to get better'. A day or two of aggravation and zippity do da. But, it was 200c

Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Well, I'm (more than a bit) surprised at the duration of the diaper rash. But, what did you all determine about your daughter's remedy, since you'd used acute remedies. Did you discuss that with him?


Oh, sorry... confusion. DD has a different homeopath than I do. I haven't talked to her homeopath (also our ped) since her first visit, but we have a 6-wk followup visit coming up soon. We were in the office last week and saw a different provider, who glanced at the rash and said, "well, that looks really good to me."







Like I said, it's not a bad rash.... the part that concerns me is that it just won't go away. I have previously (before remedy) tried a bit of nystatin ointment on it, thinking it might be a yeast rash, and it did nothing. So I tried some B____ Butt Paste (not even going to try and spell that name) and it cleared it right up. But I've tried the butt paste a few times in the last month, and it does nothing. Or helps a tiny bit but then it just flares again the next day. I would call the ped (homeopath), but I would just get put through to her medical assistant who isn't much help.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Is this the same ped who thought the tongue tie thing was a bad idea? Isn't all that weight gain gonna be a shocker! And perhaps a learning experience.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
Is this the same ped who thought the tongue tie thing was a bad idea? Isn't all that weight gain gonna be a shocker! And perhaps a learning experience.









Yeah. I did talk to her about that again, and told her that I was a little shocked by her response. She just clarified that she wouldn't have done it just "because" (she's pretty anti-intervention which I like), but that if we're seeing results then she's thrilled. (And at that time it was only a weight gain of 3 ounces... just wait until our next visit!) So we got that cleared up with no hard feelings.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks PB for he clarifications about 30c vs 30x. I am very excited to get my kit. I will be sticking with the 30C









So for the past couple of months I have suspected that Nat Mur is my remedy. It feels odd that I found it myself, and just a 30c dose. I have a couple of questions to help me clarify it.
If I use Nat Mur for a cold appropriate to the remedy, and my body responds _unrelated_ to the cold, could that be a signal that it is my remedy. I have gotten a terrible migraine headache the first time I took it, along with much diarrhea (and other things I can't remember). Also, the chronic painful 3 year thrush in my breasts is mostly gone - just occasional twinges.







:







:







:







:
(I feel strangely attracted to Nat Mur, and sometimes pop the pills without a cold.)
Recently I discovered I have a problem with corn. I get an itchy rash. This past week I realized that we react to our new xylitol products (for dental health). I am not sure if it is the actual birch xylitol or the junky stuff added to the mints. I will test it later. Anyway. . . the rash is really annoying and it took a while (at least a week) to make the connection, especially since I bought this brand on purpose to avoid corn. So yesterday, I woke up with a sore throat. Even though my illness is unrelated to Nat Mur I took it anyway. Last night I was sooooo itchy again, and irritated.







: Then Aha! I realized I didn't eat anything. I think it was the remedy pulling out the rash. Also, my sore throat was gone. I noticed that I have crusties on my eyes. This afternoon I realized that I had a painful boil on my bottom. Never had one of those before. Remedy related?
So is it my remedy??? Should I up my dose, or just stick with 30c. If so, when do I take it again? (cell salt question in next reply.)
I have to say emotionally I am doing great. Feeling kind of happy weepy, really connected to my family and the world. (I keep on meaning to comment on the spirituality thread)


----------



## k9sarchik (Nov 11, 2006)

After DS had some asthmatic episodes I went to my Dr. and he prescribed 4 remedies for him to take everyday. He's been taking them since October. He said it was for healing his digestive tract.
DS hasn't had any asthma since.
Now if I could just get his nasal congestion a bit better he'd be a lot more comfortable.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I am trying to understand cell salt a little more, and how they respond differently to your body.
I read a bit, so I understand that the idea behind them, and their purpose are different
"The inorganic constituents are, in a very real sense, the material basis of the organs and tissues of the body, and are absolutely essential to their integrity of structure and functional activity. According to Schussler's theory, any disturbance in the molecular motion of these salts in living issus, caused by a defeciency in the requesite amount, constitutes disease, which can be rectified and the requisite equilibrium re-estabiished by administering the same mineral salts in small quantities. "
from http://www.hpathy.com/tissuesalts/biochemic-theory.asp

http://www.hpathy.com/combinations/b...mbinations.asp
The Last Word..
Although the proponents of biochemic combinations say that it is a seperate system and we can use combinations because there can be a deficiency of more that one cell-salt at a given time, I have some questions which should make people situp and think.
1. How homeopathic Natrum-mur 12x is different from biochemic Natrum-mur 12x?
2. Why is it that Natrum-mur 6c is homeopathic but natrum-mur 12x is biochemic? There is technically speaking not much difference - both are diluted, potentized to nearly same level.
3. When biochemic medicines are also slected on the basis of symptom-similarity, how is it different from the homeopathic law of similia?
Anybody who ponders seriously over such questions would realize that cell-salts are not an independent system. They are very much a part of homeopathy and therefore the laws that apply to homeopathic combinations, should apply to the biochemic combinations too.

I would like to discuss how they are used differently. Do you use them for the same reasons (even though the underlying theory is different?)

Also, how frequently should they be taken. It seems like the pills are lactose based. I avoid dairy because of breastfeeding, but have taken lactose pills from time to time. I would be willing to take a few, but not many everyday.

so many questions now, because i am getting ready to order my kit, and I want to include other necessaries.







:


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm going to come back later, but the difference in my understanding is in the preparation. This is super technical but basically when a remedy is made it is triturated up to 3X and then potentized and succussed where as the cell salts are triturated up to 6X so there is more material present. ALSO classically cell salts are in 6X potency. So they are solely triturated. In that sense even a 6X remedy is different from a cell salt.

This answer begins to or almost fully addresses all the others...but I'll be back.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
Although the proponents of biochemic combinations say that it is a seperate system and we can use combinations because there can be a deficiency of more that one cell-salt at a given time, I have some questions which should make people situp and think.
1. How homeopathic Natrum-mur 12x is different from biochemic Natrum-mur 12x?
already answered to the best of my knowledge
2. Why is it that Natrum-mur 6c is homeopathic but natrum-mur 12x is biochemic? There is technically speaking not much difference - both are diluted, potentized to nearly same level.
absolutely untrue. The difference between 6C and 12X is non existent when it comes to material present. However the difference in action is very different. Potentization is a HUGE part of homeopathy. The biochemic remedies are not potentized to my knowledge. I will double check on that....but I'm relatively certain.
3. When biochemic medicines are also slected on the basis of symptom-similarity, how is it different from the homeopathic law of similia?
You aren't looking to induce an artificial disease as youa re with homeopathy. You are looking to correct a cellular imbalance.
Anybody who ponders seriously over such questions would realize that cell-salts are not an independent system. They are very much a part of homeopathy and therefore the laws that apply to homeopathic combinations, should apply to the biochemic combinations too.

I would like to discuss how they are used differently. Do you use them for the same reasons (even though the underlying theory is different?)
In my training they are nutritional and I use them as such.

Also, how frequently should they be taken. It seems like the pills are lactose based. I avoid dairy because of breastfeeding, but have taken lactose pills from time to time. I would be willing to take a few, but not many everyday.
Most protocols entail taking them four times a day. Cell salts are all lactose based.

so many questions now, because i am getting ready to order my kit, and I want to include other necessaries.







:

That's the best I can do right now.....and like I said I'll double check on potentization (which is what makes a homeopathic remedy!)


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Mammo2Sammo, I am unclear if you are self-proscribing the 30c Nat Mur, or working with someone who can advise you on dosing frequency. It is possible to take too often, and cause more issues.

Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 

ETA: I was 100% happier immediately on my remedy, no 'months to get better'. A day or two of aggravation and zippity do da. But, it was 200c

Pat

I think in most cases it depends on the depth of healing needed, the impediments to healing, toxicity etc. The remedy will work on the most important things first and skin is rarely in that category...especially with chronic stuff when you have allergies and gut issues and the like. I would expect the remedy to go deep and start to work on the BIG issues present and then move on.

What you look for is the emotions to change, and if there is progress there you dont' tend to worry too much at this early stage if the rash is hanging around. I would expect a rash to flair but as long as other things were progressing it wouldn't phase me.

There are certainly measures that one can take to lessen the severity of an aggravation...but I'm not sure I'd call this that. An aggravation is the initial emergence of the artificial disease where everything seems to be worse and some new symptoms may even crop up briefly. This seems to me to be more like the logical progression of the healing process. Sleep is better, mood is better....things are moving. The rash will be dealt with, when it's time! I'm sorry to say there is not a great way to project that I know of.

I would agree with talking to your homeopath. You are asking good questions. He seems quite capable. I think you will see alot of shifting in the coming months!

All this to say from where I sit things are going really well for you. This has been an amazing journey. It's common when you see the benefits to want more, but you also have to trust your body and know that it heals in it's own time. There may well be a very good reason that you are still seeing the rash...though I wouldn't say that if you weren't seeing so much OTHER wonderful stuff. I think it is great when you are seeing the things you are seeing to start cultivating that trust in your body.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Ladies, this thread and the link to the other giant thread opened my eyes. An epiphany, as it were.

I'm at a loss for words at the moment, and have a *lot* to think about. I just wanted to thank you all for being there, pointing me in what certainly feels lke the right direction.

The interesting thing is, I had a horrible experience with a homeopath this summer. I was pushed into seeing him by family (he and I are vaguely related) and though he felt all wrong, I tried to go through with the appointment. However, we were interrupted (after he got some very hurtful comments in) and I chose never to go back to him or to homeopathy or flower essences or any of that. I was only going to trust my hands (energy healing) and food.

And for whatever reason (why, when I had already decided that homeopathy was no good?) I clicked this thread, started by a person unknown to me (or so I thought) and here I am making plans, thinking things through and wondering just how to approach this huge subject.

I don't think there's an emoticon with its hair blown back but if there was, I'd use it here.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Serena, I just stole your sig line links. Thanks!

ETA: our homeopath LISTENS, never lectures. And is non judgmental.

Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quietserena* 
Ladies, this thread and the link to the other giant thread opened my eyes. An epiphany, as it were.

I'm at a loss for words at the moment, and have a *lot* to think about. I just wanted to thank you all for being there, pointing me in what certainly feels lke the right direction.

The interesting thing is, I had a horrible experience with a homeopath this summer. I was pushed into seeing him by family (he and I are vaguely related) and though he felt all wrong, I tried to go through with the appointment. However, we were interrupted (after he got some very hurtful comments in) and I chose never to go back to him or to homeopathy or flower essences or any of that. I was only going to trust my hands (energy healing) and food.

And for whatever reason (why, when I had already decided that homeopathy was no good?) I clicked this thread, started by a person unknown to me (or so I thought) and here I am making plans, thinking things through and wondering just how to approach this huge subject.

I don't think there's an emoticon with its hair blown back but if there was, I'd use it here.

I never had a horrible experience with a homeopath, but I joined this thread to watch and learn from those more knowledgeable with a healthy dose of skepticism, to say the least (despite having used a couple of remedies before to good effect).
I'm really grateful that this whole discussion was started. Words really can't express it. I've had one triumph already thanks to the ladies in this discussion leading me to where I've needed to go for so long. I likely wouldn't have listened if I didn't have such deep respect for them and I'm grateful I was blessed to get to know them. I have the feeling that they have changed my life irrevocably for the better.








I'm sorry you were pressed into something that is so intimate (imo) with someone who was (it seems) untrustworthy.







I hope you find a homeopath you can trust, if you do choose to take that route.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Serena, I just stole your sig line links. Thanks!

ETA: our homeopath LISTENS, never lectures. And is non judgmental.

Pat

See yeah. I shouldn't feel like I need a therapy session after talking to a homeopath.









I stole the first part of my sig from someone else, but I did let her know. See, what goes aroud..


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
ETA: our homeopath LISTENS, never lectures. And is non judgmental.

Pat

Yeah. This sort of creeped me out about my ND.







I'm not used to doctors that listen. And every time I ran into him around town even, I could *tell* he was watching, listening and weighing everything I said and did- not that he was judging, just... filing in his little mental cabinet.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Mammo2Sammo, I am unclear if you are self-proscribing the 30c Nat Mur, or working with someone who can advise you on dosing frequency. It is possible to take too often, and cause more issues.

Pat

Thanks WuWei for pointing this out. No I am not seeing anyone, I am still trying to find someone here for myself and the boys.
I agree with over dosing. I have taken about one every two weeks. I am hoping to see a homeopath within the next two weeks (or at least find one)

I learned about taking too much, the first time I gave DS2 an acute remedy. I followed the directions, every two hours for the first 6 hours. DS2 started getting a stronger illness. I was giving him too much. WHen I let up, he got better quickly. At least that is my understanding of what happened. Soon after this, I started reading books about homeopathy (just started in December), and now I have a better understanding.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Panserbjorne - thanks for your info. You helped clarify things for me, and helped me get a better appreciation.
I am still not sure if I will use it, because of our lactose issues, and DS is over-reacting to many things right now. (I am suspecting chicken now). I don't want to intentionally upset his system.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Pat....I just came across this:
"regarding warnings of mint as an antidote:
In Hahnemann's day, water had to be brought into Leipzig from
outside the walled city. It was not available for washing. The sewers ran
open in the streets. People ate & smeared themselves with tremendous
amounts of mint in order to be socially presentable
It is hardly comparable to daily use of Tom's spearmint toothpaste."

And then, this:
http://www.homeoint.org/books2/curiepra/chap9.htm

You can see that some remedies will be affected by mint more than others...or in your case by chamomile!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 

You can see that some remedies will be affected by mint more than others...or in your case by chamomile!

Fascinating. Thanks for the link, too.

Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

So.... my eczema spot is starting to fade today, and the mystery rash on my legs is gone. Yay! I guess they were both just an initial flare from the second dose of my remedy.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Wonderful, CS!!!! IT just keeps getting better and better!







:


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
So.... my eczema spot is starting to fade today, and the mystery rash on my legs is gone. Yay! I guess they were both just an initial flare from the second dose of my remedy.









:


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, so apparently my 2nd dose is only lasting 6 days. I need help.... I am about to snap. DD woke up early and has been crying since she got up (because she didn't get enough sleep, but won't stay asleep unless I lay there with boobie in her mouth all morning.) Of course, I wasn't expecting her to wake up so I had started making my waffles for breakfast... so when I went to nurse her back to sleep (which didn't work), I burned my first waffle. Then my second waffle stuck to the waffle maker and ripped in half, and I literally smashed the waffle maker to pieces with my hand (it's plastic.) It's in pieces on my kitchen floor right now, so now I have no breakfast.







And of course that little episode just made DD cry even harder, as she's never seen mommy snap like that.









My homeopath said that I have to wait for 2 full bad days, and then take another dose of my remedy. But I don't think I can handle 2 of these days... I'm only a couple hours into a bad day and I already can't take it.

Please tell me what to do.... I am just at the end of my rope.







: (And I don't know how much is the remedy, and how much is the fact that I am just fucking BURNT OUT and need a break, but don't have any options for getting one.)

Oh- my homeopath also said not to use any flower essences unless it was an emergency. Do you think this counts?







I have Rescue Remedy, but I've never noticed it helping much... PB, are there any others that I should run out and buy?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

That sounds really hard, cs.







I'm sorry.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh I can't give you advice, just wanted to let you know I read it and am so sorry you are having a hard time. big hugs.
I personally think this is an emergency, but I am far from being an expert. Until you decide: unclench your jaw, your fists, your shoulder muscles, anywhere stress goes, close your eyes and feel the air going in and out of your nose, breath deeply -focus on your nostrils. I usually have to keep my tongue between my teeth when I am so upset.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

CS, this is an emergency. Take the Rescue Remedy.









Change your thoughts to "I'll sleep later. There is plenty of time." The pressuredness is a trigger for me.







But, BREATHE. Pour a big glass of water and drink it. Hydrate, Hydrate, Hydrate.

Nothing is happening here today because of the snow and Inauguration. Just take a day to DO NOTHING.

And sip some RR. Add four drops to some sipping water.









Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
close your eyes and feel the air going in and out of your nose, breath deeply -focus on your nostrils. I usually have to keep my tongue between my teeth when I am so upset.









:

Actually, I read, that if you put the tip of your tongue to the roof of your mouth, you can't clench your jaw as tightly, and that helps you to relax.

Go out on the porch, sidewalk, or front entrance and *BREATHE some fresh air*. That helps my insanity spells.









Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks you guys. I actually feel a lot better since smashing the waffle iron







, but I'm nervous about the day continuing with my irritability and lack of patience. I will take the RR.

DD is better too... we had some mama time, and nursed for a while, and she is back to her normal happy self. whew.

I like the idea of doing nothing today, except that I do have to run a couple errands... and I can't even ask DP to do it, because he's got work, and then class tonight, and a BIG test to study for in between.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
I like the idea of doing nothing today, except that I do have to run a couple errands...

The lessons I learn when ds is melting down AND then mama is melting down, is that errands can wait till hell freezes over.









Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
The lessons I learn when ds is melting down AND then mama is melting down, is that errands can wait till hell freezes over.









Pat

Well, normally they could (I can skip the library... the movie is already 6 days overdue anyway, what's one more?







)... but I have to buy lamb, because we're out and it's our only safe meat.







Maybe that one DP can do really quick on his way home... hmmmm.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Well, normally they could (I can skip the library... the movie is already 6 days overdue anyway, what's one more?







)... but I have to buy lamb, because we're out and it's our only safe meat.







Maybe that one DP can do really quick on his way home... hmmmm.

Yep. Dh would MUCH rather make a quick stop at the store for us, than to come home to a raging, BURNT OUT wife.









And what is another $1 toward contributing to the library?









*Do Nothing.* Best cure for errand pressure.









Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
And what is another $1 toward contributing to the library?









That's my favorite line- that I'm just "doing my part to support my local library system" when all my books are late.







I don't think the librarians find it quite as amusing as I do.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
That's my favorite line- that I'm just "doing my part to support my local library system" when all my books are late.







I don't think the librarians find it quite as amusing as I do.









Only because they've heard it A LOT (says my librarian Aunt).


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

Panserbjørne
Senior Member

Location: The Great North
Posts: 8,451 Quote:

There are different schools of thought when it comes to homeopathy. I believe in classical homeopathy, but I always question whether or not the practitioner looks at miasms. For me that is huge. You could have the perfect remedy for you (from a constitutional perspective) but unless you have dealt with the miasms and removed the layers it won't touch you. This is especially true with people who have chronic issues that can be traced back through generations








:Nice post! A+++++ You learned well


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Only because they've heard it A LOT (says my librarian Aunt).









I was just going to say "That is what I always say, too."

Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 

There are different schools of thought when it comes to homeopathy. I believe in classical homeopathy, but I always question whether or not the practitioner looks at miasms. For me that is huge. You could have the perfect remedy for you (from a constitutional perspective) but unless you have dealt with the miasms and removed the layers it won't touch you. This is especially true with people who have chronic issues that can be traced back through generations








:Nice post! A+++++ You learned well

Okay, so the constitution is the basic being of the person right? So when you get a constitutional remedy, it helps you "reset" to "default" (in computer terms







No way you can tell I'm married to a computer geek!)?
If I have that right, could you explain what miasms are? If I don't, could you explain both?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
Panserbjørne
Senior Member

Location: The Great North
Posts: 8,451 Quote:

There are different schools of thought when it comes to homeopathy. I believe in classical homeopathy, but I always question whether or not the practitioner looks at miasms. For me that is huge. You could have the perfect remedy for you (from a constitutional perspective) but unless you have dealt with the miasms and removed the layers it won't touch you. This is especially true with people who have chronic issues that can be traced back through generations








:Nice post! A+++++ You learned well


Awwwwwwww thanks.







The only issue in finding someone in the STATES that teaches this. I learn alot by reading, in school and in clinicals but WHY isn't this more widely acknowledged? Miasms are my most favorite part of homeopathy!!!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Okay, so the constitution is the basic being of the person right? So when you get a constitutional remedy, it helps you "reset" to "default" (in computer terms







No way you can tell I'm married to a computer geek!)?
If I have that right, could you explain what miasms are? If I don't, could you explain both?









one of the most simplistic ways *I* can think of to describe this is that the constitution is who you are and miasms are what you inherit.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
one of the most simplistic ways *I* can think of to describe this is that the constitution is who you are and miasms are what you inherit.










How does a homeopath differentiate between those? Personal and family history?
Heaven help my homeopath.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 

My homeopath said that I have to wait for 2 full bad days, and then take another dose of my remedy. But I don't think I can handle 2 of these days... I'm only a couple hours into a bad day and I already can't take it.

Please tell me what to do.... I am just at the end of my rope.







: (And I don't know how much is the remedy, and how much is the fact that I am just fucking BURNT OUT and need a break, but don't have any options for getting one.)

Oh- my homeopath also said not to use any flower essences unless it was an emergency. Do you think this counts?







I have Rescue Remedy, but I've never noticed it helping much... PB, are there any others that I should run out and buy?

Yes, it's an emergency. I don't know...I would maybe even contact your practitioner. In the meantime there are essences you can take. Think about cherry plum, holly, impatiens for for the irritability/out of control/anger situation. RR doesn't have anything for anger. There are others to think of too possibly....gentian for faith (it's going to get better!) and sweet chestnut for the healing crisis. It's meant for the dark night of the soul. It can be invaluable in times like this! Hugs, mama.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 








How does a homeopath differentiate between those? Personal and family history?
Heaven help my homeopath.









It's not as hard as you might think. Family history shows quite a bit, but so does your experience. WE all have dominant miasms and that is part of how you relate and react to the world.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Yes, it's an emergency. I don't know...I would maybe even contact your practitioner. In the meantime there are essences you can take. Think about cherry plum, holly, impatiens for for the irritability/out of control/anger situation. RR doesn't have anything for anger. There are others to think of too possibly....gentian for faith (it's going to get better!) and sweet chestnut for the healing crisis. It's meant for the dark night of the soul. It can be invaluable in times like this! Hugs, mama.

Aah- maybe that's why RR never seems to do much for me.







Thank you so much for the recommendations. I'm feeling much better now, but I think it would be a good idea to keep these on hand for the next time I'm feeling out of control. (BTW- I'm still reading the flower essences thread... I'm on page 16 out of 26.







: And will have lots more questions for you when I'm done.







)


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

This whole miasm thing is one of the biggies that's really drawing me to homeopathy. For me, seeing lots of stuff from my family tree, that I'd already recognized that we have a tendency toward, being linked in a medical sense completely different from any I've used (and the ones I've used haven't linked them as clearly or really tried to heal them so much as make them go away), made me go whoa!

For me, realizing ASD issues are miasmically related (syphilic miasm, lovely name) to things like depression/bipolar, Alzheimer's, Hashimoto's (and I'm guessing Graves), congenital heart disease, alcoholism (and a bunch of other stuff). It was a rundown of my family medical history. Next I need to figure out similar stuff for the sycotic miasm, I _think_ that's my husband and on the health side, I feel like I'm way behind in understanding.

http://www.homeopathysnc.org/luc_de_..._treatment.htm

I don't know this guy's credentials or qualifications, but this article, overall, gave me a good sense of how things fit together at a high-level for a newbie like me.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I personally like him! One of his books I have on my desk almost all the time and it is heavily bookmarked and highlighted.

Don't agonize over the miasm stuff. A well trained homeopath will cover the bases. It can be tough to figure out on your own since most people have far more than one!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I personally like him! One of his books I have on my desk almost all the time and it is heavily bookmarked and highlighted.

Don't agonize over the miasm stuff. A well trained homeopath will cover the bases. It can be tough to figure out on your own since most people have far more than one!









Having glanced through Gina's post, I was thinking as much. Her post says that there's usually a dominant one, so my next question is: can a person's dominant miasm change during their life?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

yes. some believe there is a progression. Psora we will always have, though the ideal situation is to have it be latent or dormant. But, absolutely it can change in a lifetime. With homeopathy it will!


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

PB &/or Gina (or whoever else knows)--in re-reading Gina's article on miasms, particularly the personality part, we'll have more of these when we're really out of balance (for lack of a better term), yes? I can't see them all in myself (I think everyone is thankful I'm not homicidal







), but there are a couple that I think are the opposite in me, but I feel like I had to work to make that change. From the flower essence thread, I got the feeling that the descriptions of the flowers had opposing positive and negative traits, sort of depending on how you're doing. I can't tell if I'm describing this well...


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Don't agonize over the miasm stuff. A well trained homeopath will cover the bases. It can be tough to figure out on your own since most people have far more than one!









But it's so cool! And I feel compelled to learn more, partially because it's cool and partially because I need to understand enough to understand what my (future) homeopath tells me. I wouldn't go to any conventional doctor without having a good idea of my questions and understanding the lingo, yk? But then again, going in knowing my issues didn't help as much as I'd hoped either...


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Think about cherry plum, holly, impatiens for for the irritability/out of control/anger situation. RR doesn't have anything for anger.

RR has Cherry Plum in it.

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Gina, I copied your post to my own files!









Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
But it's so cool! And I feel compelled to learn more, partially because it's cool and partially because I need to understand enough to understand what my (future) homeopath tells me. I wouldn't go to any conventional doctor without having a good idea of my questions and understanding the lingo, yk? But then again, going in knowing my issues didn't help as much as I'd hoped either...









: (including the small type)


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Thanks Gina, I copied your post to *my own files!*









Pat

I KNEW IT!!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
RR has Cherry Plum in it.

Pat

it also has impatiens, but neither one is for anger. Cherry plum is for loss of control, impatiens is for irritability, but holly is anger.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
but holly is anger.

I thought of holly was for jealousy. It helps the cats when we introduce another cat into the family.

Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Pat- nice addition to your siggy.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I thought of holly was for jealousy. It helps the cats when we introduce another cat into the family.

Pat

I like the sig too.

Holly is anger/rage/jealousy. Holly and willow are the two major essences for anger. Holly is inflammatory and violent whereas willow is more resentful and whiny. Willow is passive aggressive and plays the "why me?" game quite a bit. It is said where willow smoulders, holly burns.

I think it's good to give holly and cherry plum together because often when we rage, we rage out of control.

Jealousy is a kind of anger, no?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I like the sig too.

Holly is anger/rage/jealousy. Holly and willow are the two major essences for anger. Holly is inflammatory and violent whereas willow is more resentful and whiny. Willow is passive aggressive and plays the "why me?" game quite a bit. It is said where willow smoulders, holly burns.

I think it's good to give holly and cherry plum together because often when we rage, we rage out of control.

Jealousy is a kind of anger, no?

I need me some willow.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

actually very common where allergies are present.....I've had my share.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

ETA: Well, now this post makes no sense (since others have been deleted)... just ignore it.

Well, now they're going to pull this thread...







You're not allowed to post just to talk about another thread or a member, and you're not allowed to post anything that questions the decisions of the mods.

Oh, and just so you know- I don't think your response got deleted in that other thread. It was just on the 2nd page.

I agree that her comments were ignorant, but I think it's also important to remember that you can't preach this stuff to people. People will hear you when they're ready to hear you. I wasn't ready to explore homeopathy until just recently, and that's pretty much because western medicine basically laughed in my face and told me that there was nothing wrong with my daughter. Through my own research over the past year, I've come to question a lot of conventional medicine practices and have started researching alternatives, and started using homeopathy. But had someone told me 2 years ago that it was something that I HAD to do, or the ONLY way to do something, I wouldn't have listened.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I know it's a little off-topic, but I didn't see it in what I read of the flower essence thread (but I didn't get through it all...) is there a place online to read about the flower essences? I feel like I'm getting more interesting stuff here than from anyplace I've seen before.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
I know it's a little off-topic, but I didn't see it in what I read of the flower essence thread (but I didn't get through it all...) is there a place online to read about the flower essences? I feel like I'm getting more interesting stuff here than from anyplace I've seen before.

Here's one of the links that was posted in that thread.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Here's one of the links that was posted in that thread.

Thank you, and shoot, what that means is that yet again I didn't see what was right in front of me. Need to re-read them all, so thank you!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
Thank you, and shoot, what that means is that yet again I didn't see what was right in front of me. Need to re-read them all, so thank you!

That is a LOOOOOOOONG thread, so I don't blame you for missing it!!


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
That is a LOOOOOOOONG thread, so I don't blame you for missing it!!

That's the worst thing... I read that link, and followed it and I _thought_ I read through just about all of the remedies, with my husband in mind, and then a discussion like this comes up and I think whoa! that's DH. And somehow I _completely_ missed it before.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

is there a bach flower essence thread aside the big one?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Not that I know of, just the huge homeopathy/flower essence one down in Spirituality that you already found. It's so hard to separate this into Health&Healing and Spirituality--even when I _think_ I've got questions that are really appropriate in one area, whoops, they slide into the other.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

That's exactly it. I feel like perhaps there should be a flower essences thread in several forums.

I always feel like I'm asking my questions in the wrong thread - should there be a separate flower essences thread in H&H?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Goodnight, ladies.









Pat


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

I feel like the camp counselor just turned out the lights.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quietserena* 
I feel like the camp counselor just turned out the lights.

















:


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 







:

shh, you'll get us in trouble!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quietserena* 
shh, you'll get us in trouble!

























:


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quietserena* 
That's exactly it. I feel like perhaps there should be a flower essences thread in several forums.

I always feel like I'm asking my questions in the wrong thread - should there be a separate flower essences thread in H&H?

Feel free to start one! I started that one over there because I wanted to discuss the spirituality of healing. I don't do well talking about my perspective in H&H. For me it's a very energetic process and I wanted to discuss that aspect of it and how homeopathy and flower essences factor in. I kinda knew it wouldn't be welcome here.

IF you want more practical info on using FE's start a thread! That one sort of veered in that direction, but it wasn't what I was looking for.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quietserena* 
shh, you'll get us in trouble!

You all cracked me up.









Pat


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
IF you want more practical info on using FE's start a thread! That one sort of veered in that direction, but it wasn't what I was looking for.









That's exactly it - I feel like you're not getting what you originally intended with that thread.

Ok, I'll start a separate flower essences thread. I hope you feel ok answering questions in *several* threads realating to FEs hehe.

Ty.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uccomama* 









I didn't post on the last thread, but I will come out of the closet and post about the "weird" remedy that I have been taking for the past four months. It was something my DH go me into! For whiplash!!!! DH has a customer who is a homeopath in Vancouver who has developed a homeopathic protocol for whiplash. They were chatting about it over the phone one day, and the thought sprang into DH's head that I might be able to use it. Last February, I was hit in the head by a soccer ball, kicked at a great velocity. I did have some chiropractic and left it at that. Anyway, in exchange for some essences and stuff, I got my whiplash homeopathics and have been taking them diligently. I have always gotten some kind of reaction to them, initially (I think it was the first two remedies), it was migraines two days after taking the remedy (the doc didn't think it was any thing to do with the whiplash but old stuff clearing out because I have a history of migraines from my twenties (thanks to my ex), although after the first remedy, my body spontaneously realigned. With the subequent remedies, I have been getting feverish, flushed, and very, very angry for a day after taking it. Poor DH knows to brace himself after I have taken my homeopathic. I took remedy #4 on Friday, and boy, did I blow on Saturday! But the most interesting thing is I took a nap on Saturday afternoon, and while I was sleeping I felt and saw waves of vibration in my body. I saw them as horizonal lines of energy pulsing up and down, it was a cool experience, similar the the feel I have when I get a fever (I love having fevers!). Anyway, I awoke feeling great, light, happy and energized! I have one more remedy to take in four weeks time. I guess DH was right, I probably do have whiplash even though I didn't acknowledge it.

The dream kind of sounds cranial sacral...if some one has posted this same thought sorry just on page 1 here!!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

it's always good to explore these healing modalities....but the person you *really* want over there is uccomamma.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey cs sorry I hadn't seen this one while the other one was down. I think its amazing how parallel we're healing with the agro healing crisis'!! I'm surprised your CH is giving you your remedy so often?

I use pepperment in my toothpaste and shampoo and in my home made cleaning solutions. I smoke occasionally. I use eucalyptis. I have only taken my remedy twice in the past... almost a year. I know even if nothing huge is going on it is still working on some level. Amazing how different we all are. Granted maybe when I find my new CH it will be completely different!!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
I'm surprised your CH is giving you your remedy so often?


It's a very individualized process.







Often when you start low you do have to take it more often. This is a good way to avoid major aggravations (jumping straight to a 10M would be BAD) and to see the action of the remedy in the individual. There are some homeopaths that like using lower doses more frequently for a variety of reasons.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
Hey cs sorry I hadn't seen this one while the other one was down. I think its amazing how parallel we're healing with the agro healing crisis'!! I'm surprised your CH is giving you your remedy so often?

I use pepperment in my toothpaste and shampoo and in my home made cleaning solutions. I smoke occasionally. I use eucalyptis. I have only taken my remedy twice in the past... almost a year. I know even if nothing huge is going on it is still working on some level. Amazing how different we all are. Granted maybe when I find my new CH it will be completely different!!

Yeah, I was surprised about taking it often too. But I guess there are a lot of different ways to do it. And mine's a low dose, rather than just giving a high dose one time.

It really is interesting how it's different for everyone.

I'm still using my mint toothpaste... and I feel ok about that. But I'm not using the peppermint shampoo, because it is such an overwhelming (in a good way) smell that it makes me feel like it could easily be an antidote.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

So...since giving DD her first dose a few weeks ago....sleep has not changed, nothing has really changed - except for someone took my sweet kid and replaced her with a WHINER!!!!! Good lord this kid has started to whine all.the.time for the last 10 days about. Not tantrums, not in coorelation to anything necessarily - just whining very frequently. I finally decided to call the homeopath to discuss it and he's going to do some more studying and send us a new remedy tomorrow. Hope it helps something! And on a really pissy note - DD's new insurance that I specifically switched her to so they'd cover 50% of all this non-preffered provider stuff straight up LIED to me when I was grilling them on the phone and it turns out this particular benefit is after a separate $3k deductible. Okay - kiss my ass Lifewise of WA!!!!!!!!! So....we will not be able to continue with this path as I would like to. I mean, we *can* and we will but will not be having as many visits as I would want to.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo* 
So...since giving DD her first dose a few weeks ago....sleep has not changed, nothing has really changed - except for someone took my sweet kid and replaced her with a WHINER!!!!! Good lord this kid has started to whine all.the.time for the last 10 days about. Not tantrums, not in coorelation to anything necessarily - just whining very frequently. I finally decided to call the homeopath to discuss it and he's going to do some more studying and send us a new remedy tomorrow. Hope it helps something! And on a really pissy note - DD's new insurance that I specifically switched her to so they'd cover 50% of all this non-preffered provider stuff straight up LIED to me when I was grilling them on the phone and it turns out this particular benefit is after a separate $3k deductible. Okay - kiss my ass Lifewise of WA!!!!!!!!! So....we will not be able to continue with this path as I would like to. I mean, we *can* and we will but will not be having as many visits as I would want to.

WTF?!? Did I hear correctly- a THREE THOUSAND DOLLAR deductable?!? That's insane. You really should go see Dr. Doroshow- since she's an MD, she just bills it under whatever diagnosis code, nothing about treatment type (homeopathy), and it's covered under our insurance. Wish I could find an MD homeopath for myself...









Oh- and hugs for the whining. Whining sucks. bad.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm glad he's looking at the case again.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
It's a very individualized process.







Often when you start low you do have to take it more often. This is a good way to avoid major aggravations (jumping straight to a 10M would be BAD) and to see the action of the remedy in the individual. There are some homeopaths that like using lower doses more frequently for a variety of reasons.

Might be a nice way to go once I find a new one. I think my second dose was crazy strong!!


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

What are my options for a homeopath if there aren't any listed for my area in any of the official directories?


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

there's alway skype!


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
WTF?!? Did I hear correctly- a THREE THOUSAND DOLLAR deductable?!? That's insane. You really should go see Dr. Doroshow- since she's an MD, she just bills it under whatever diagnosis code, nothing about treatment type (homeopathy), and it's covered under our insurance. Wish I could find an MD homeopath for myself...









Oh- and hugs for the whining. Whining sucks. bad.









Yes, you read that right. I was aware of the regular deductible ($1500 - but it's $35/month cheaper than the old insurance and covers chiro before deductible which the other one didn't so we're gambling on it) but was never told that the non-provider 50% coverage was after $3000 was spent out of pocket. God I frickin' hope Obama can fix this insurance/health care mess. It's just endlessly irritating, not to mention EXPENSIVE!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo* 
Yes, you read that right. I was aware of the regular deductible ($1500 - but it's $35/month cheaper than the old insurance and covers chiro before deductible which the other one didn't so we're gambling on it) but was never told that the non-provider 50% coverage was after $3000 was spent out of pocket. God I frickin' hope Obama can fix this insurance/health care mess. It's just endlessly irritating, not to mention EXPENSIVE!

I think we're all hoping that, but somehow I doubt it's at the top of his list of priorities having just taken office.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quietserena* 
What are my options for a homeopath if there aren't any listed for my area in any of the official directories?

It's not uncommon for homeopaths to work over the phone nowadays. You'll find someone if you are looking!


----------



## poetesss (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quietserena* 
What are my options for a homeopath if there aren't any listed for my area in any of the official directories?

Just PMed you with a reference.


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

I just saw the homeopath today and took my remedy. He gave me a one time dose of 200c and a tube of 20c to take every day following. I'm truly excited!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kortner* 
I just saw the homeopath today and took my remedy. He gave me a one time dose of 200c and a tube of 20c to take every day following. I'm truly excited!

Wow- it is so crazy the difference in dosing between practitioners!!

I took another dose (my 3rd now) of my remedy last night. My eczema spot is already flared and itchy, and my leg (where mystery rash was) is starting to itch, although I don't see a rash yet. I'm still quite grumpy, so I hope that passes soon.


----------



## ~Twighlight~ (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kortner* 
I just saw the homeopath today and took my remedy. He gave me a one time dose of 200c and a tube of 20c to take every day following. I'm truly excited!

Do you mean 12C or 30C? There is no 20C....

I would love to know which remedy everyone is taking! I just recently (like 2 weeks ago) had a life changing experience with a new remedy!


----------



## ~Twighlight~ (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Wow- it is so crazy the difference in dosing between practitioners!!


It can be more a difference in cases. the same practitioner could have a variety of methods of prescribing based on what's infront of them. In fact....they should!


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Twighlight~* 
Do you mean 12C or 30C? There is no 20C....

I would love to know which remedy everyone is taking! I just recently (like 2 weeks ago) had a life changing experience with a new remedy!

Oops. I mean 20X, and it's Cyclamen. I am wondering if I will experience an exacerbation of sx, because I don't think I have...


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, I've been taking my Ipecac. I've started having to take it every morning though (30c). I can hardly wait to see my ND.

ETA: And for the first time since I was pregnant with DS1, I have a cold sore. It showed up the day after I started taking Ipecac.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

I learn so much from reading here and at the same time I feel in over my head. For the past few years I have been learning about health from 'biomedical' standpoint and it is challenging for me to see from a new view.

I did try taking sepia, 30c, when I was weepy, desperate and especially moody and it did seem to turn things around. I have not felt like crying since then and I am not repulsed by being pregnant anymore.

Still waiting for my appt, only 10 days to go.


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

my dd got a remedy from a homeopath who would not return calls only messages via her secretary







: that turned her into a whiney unhappy girl (got rid of her ear infection though) i was so mad. we did not go back to her. my dd saw someone else for a while and hasnt had any remedies in a while.

i, however, saw a great classical homeopath yesterday. she asked so many good questions and we spoke for so long. She needed to think more abt which remedy to giveme and will send it in the mail. she doesnt want to tell me what it is though. she says i know too much ant homeopathy and it will mess things up. has there been any discussion abt that idea here? i think there was mention of it on some thread but i dont remember which one.

i felt a big feeling of releif after i saw her. really grateful to have someone else involved in healing me and my family. it is such a weight to have all the decisions for everyone's health on my shoulders. if i had more knowledge maybe it wouldn't be so heavy.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gilamama* 
she doesnt want to tell me what it is though. she says i know too much ant homeopathy and it will mess things up. has there been any discussion abt that idea here?

Glad you had a great experience! I personally don't agree at all with this approach, but everyone works differently!

To me this approach somewhat discredits homeopathy is a form of medicine. I would never take a prescription without knowing what it was and the same goes for remedies. Knowing what remedy it is (IMO) doesn't mess anything up. It either does something or it doesn't. You get better or you don't. Just my two cents!


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks like this is the active thread so here's an update on me!!

After the final straw with my CH / friend I am taking my healing in my own hands while searching / waiting for my new practitioner. I wound up with the ball in my throat again last week after the latest cancelation. I couldn't find it in me to call and say what I needed to to her and I couldn't write it either. So I meditated and said it all there!! Then I consulted a book I just got from freecycle *Everybody's Guide To Homeopathic Remedies* by Stephen Cummings, M.D. and Dana Ullman, M.P.H.. I decided Belladonna would be a good starting choice and I was right. It was gone in 2 days!! I also took a really nice soak in a hot spring in Hot Springs, MT. This water is like 3rd in the world for mineral content!! Still reading the book and its all just so fascinating and clarifying on so many levels!

I hate to even talk about down below bc I am 4 days out of my period and everything is still clear







:







:







:

So I did meditate on what might have gotten out of my way mentioned in a previous post. In the 7th layer of my aura I had a crazy separation going on. There was a royal blue. Here was how I perceived the world to be. There was also a royal purple and here was how I thought the world should be. This was my ultimate experience. I kept them completely separate no clouding of colors where they met in the layer but the faintest white keeping them separate. So anyhow I have gotten rid of the royal blue!!! I'm living the dream!! I have been so productive and really feeling good about everything. The business I'm starting is like a freight train with no breaks... full steam ahead. I was even offered what would have been my dream job at a local herb, oil, natural healing store here in town. I only considered it for 2 seconds before I knew my success is in my OWN business!! I have come across many road blocks everyday in starting this business and I know in the past it would have all just been too hard and I would have given up. Nothing is even slowing me down. The impossible does not exist to me anymore!!

How the heck has everyone else been?


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

subbing


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow mama_mich - sounds like things are going pretty well for you!

I'm pretty pleased to report that things are well with me too. I took the 3rd dose of my remedy last Thursday, and again- the eczema on my arm (which was almost clear) flared up again pretty bad for a few days, then started to subside- and a new, tiny spot popped up on the other arm. My leg rash came back too, and is going away now. My mood has been pretty good. Better tahn it has been in ages. It's hard to see how bad things have been once you come out of that cloud of depression....







I've been going for a walk every day (even today, in the snow/rain mix), after not having any motivation to leave the house (except for necessities- dr appointments, groceries, etc.) for months and months. I played peek-a-boo with DD today, and *really* enjoyed it. Not that I don't enjoy her every other day.... but not as much as I could and should, if that makes any sense. I'm definitely less irritable and critical of DP lately too. It's really bad when you can see a difference in your own behavior...









We went to a followup with DD's ped today (who is also her homeopath), and she was happy with DD's progress. She's also the only HCP I've found in years that will actually have a conversation with me, rather than just barking orders and not listening to anything I say. So I picked her brain a little.









I asked her what her thoughts were on dosing. She said she was taught (she studied with Paul Herschu) that basically dosing is not important- what's important is that you find the right remedy. If you do that, dose doesn't matter, antidotes don't matter (except for things that would change your constitution), etc. I mentioned that my homeopath gave me an remedy at 30C, which I take repeatedly, and she said that wasn't classical homeopathy. She said how it was explained to her (and I hope I don't butcher this) is that if you take a remedy that is not very diluted, that still has traces of the source in it, that _anyone_ can react to it. But if you start at a high dose, which is extremely diluted and no source is remaining, only those people whose constitution is a match will react; to everyone else it will do nothing. Because basically, many people could fit under many constitutional remedies, since they overlap on so many symptoms. But with a high dilution, if you don't match on many of the symptoms, it won't do anything for you.

It made a lot of sense to me how she explained it. And made me curious about how a higher dose would have worked for me (better, worse)? Does anyone have any thoughts about this? I know we briefly touched on it earlier in the thread...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
I asked her what her thoughts were on dosing. She said she was taught (she studied with Paul Herschu) that basically dosing is not important- what's important is that you find the right remedy. If you do that, dose doesn't matter, dose always matters. not as much as finding the remedy....but it always matters.

antidotes don't matter I tend to agree here.

(except for things that would change your constitution), etc. I mentioned that my homeopath gave me an remedy at 30C, which I take repeatedly, and she said that wasn't classical homeopathy. Based on what? Whose definition? It isn't constitutional homeopathy which is sometimes called classical. Hahnemann himself rarely used potencies higher than 30C. It was Kent that preferred higher potencies and popularized the constitutional approach. I consider classical homeopathy to be the use of one remedy at a time that matches the totality of the symptoms. You *are* doing that.

She said how it was explained to her (and I hope I don't butcher this) is that if you take a remedy that is not very diluted, that still has traces of the source in it, that _anyone_ can react to it. That's only slightly true. It's the case in a proving when you take low potencies several times a day for weeks at a time. I wonder if she's aware that there *is* nothing left of the original source in a 30C? There is no detectable matter above a 12C as that is where Avogadro's number is exceeded.

But if you start at a high dose, which is extremely diluted and no source is remaining, only those people whose constitution is a match will react; to everyone else it will do nothing. Not true in my experience, not by a longshot.

Because basically, many people could fit under many constitutional remedies, since they overlap on so many symptoms. But with a high dilution, if you don't match on many of the symptoms, it won't do anything for you. I disagree 1000 percent. Beyond that you always match the remedy to the patient's vital force. Not everyone can tolerate a high potency. It is always prudent to start low and move up as indicated. Otherwise you risk aggravations that are totally unecessary.

It made a lot of sense to me how she explained it. And made me curious about how a higher dose would have worked for me (better, worse)? Does anyone have any thoughts about this? I know we briefly touched on it earlier in the thread...

I think you should trust your homeopath. He is being cautious and you are seeing results. Yes, eventually you may well go up, but he is making this process as gentle as possible. That is a good thing!


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I think you should trust your homeopath. He is being cautious and you are seeing results. Yes, eventually you may well go up, but he is making this process as gentle as possible. That is a good thing!

Amen to that. I'm not positive of the last dose and dilution that I took. I do know she went WAAAAAAYYYY stronger than she did previously and really screwed me all up and made for a really unnecessary bad time / experience for me!!!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I think you should trust your homeopath. He is being cautious and you are seeing results. Yes, eventually you may well go up, but he is making this process as gentle as possible. That is a good thing!

Thanks for giving me all that information- that really helps. I really asked her not so much because I was doubting my homeopath, more just wanting to figure out how it all works. I'm just a curious sort.









Plus, I have to trust 2 homeopaths- DD's homeopath, and my homeopath. So it helps me to understand the differences in how they do things.

So I am curious now about one thing... you said:

Quote:

dose always matters. not as much as finding the remedy....but it always matters.
And the way the she put it today made it sound like she just always gives the same dose- 200C, one time. Of course I could be totally wrong, I am just assuming by our conversation. So what are your thoughts about that? DD is still gaining weight, and her symptoms are changing slightly from less skin inflammation to more behavior issues. But I'm not sure if anything has changed past the initial 3 weeks after her remedy, besides that she's still gaining weight (although not quite as quickly.) Does it sound like it's still doing something? I'm not sure what I should expect to see I guess. (Our next followup for DD is in 2 months if that matters.)


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
To me this approach somewhat discredits homeopathy is a form of medicine. I would never take a prescription without knowing what it was and the same goes for remedies. Knowing what remedy it is (IMO) doesn't mess anything up. It either does something or it doesn't. You get better or you don't. Just my two cents!


my instinct is to agree with your perspective. but i really beleive that when working with someone - not just a healer/doctor - you have to let them work the way they are used to working. if i dont like the way she does things i have the choice not to hire her, but if i do, then i should respect the way she does things. even if i woultnt do them the same way, i beleive that people work best when they can do things the way they are accustomed to.

and not knowing is kind of relaxing. i would be reading away in every materea medica on line and that i have in print on what ever she gave me. this is letting me just be the patient and be taken care of. which is a role that is nice to be in.

but... i have a hunch as to what type of remedy she gave. when i find out what it is i will explain.









but when we got home from the appt three symptoms that keep coming back , came back. when i told her she said that happens sometimes. that sounded weird to me. i figured it was from wearing myself out being on the road most of the day.









ETA just read everyones comments onm this page... so interesting to follow everyone's progress. i think that is part of what pushed me to go see someone again. now i am just waitin excitedly to receive my remedy and see what happens.


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

and... PB have you heard of Caduceus Institute of Classical Homeopathy? homeopathytraining.org what have you heard?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gilamama* 
my instinct is to agree with your perspective. but i really beleive that when working with someone - not just a healer/doctor - you have to let them work the way they are used to working. if i dont like the way she does things i have the choice not to hire her, but if i do, then i should respect the way she does things. even if i woultnt do them the same way, i beleive that people work best when they can do things the way they are accustomed to.


I just want to be clear....you asked if there had been discussion about this approach. If you are happy with it it doesn't matter what I, or anyone else thinks. I would never do that to someone, nor would I take a remedy from someone who did that. As you said though, I wouldn't see anyone who would do that. If you are happy....carry on!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Thanks for giving me all that information- that really helps. I really asked her not so much because I was doubting my homeopath, more just wanting to figure out how it all works. I'm just a curious sort.








I totally get that, no criticism here.

Plus, I have to trust 2 homeopaths- DD's homeopath, and my homeopath. So it helps me to understand the differences in how they do things.
agreed, however what got my hackles up was her saying that your homeopath was not practicing classically.

So I am curious now about one thing... you said:
And the way the she put it today made it sound like she just always gives the same dose- 200C, one time. Of course I could be totally wrong, I am just assuming by our conversation. So what are your thoughts about that? DD is still gaining weight, and her symptoms are changing slightly from less skin inflammation to more behavior issues. But I'm not sure if anything has changed past the initial 3 weeks after her remedy, besides that she's still gaining weight (although not quite as quickly.) Does it sound like it's still doing something? I'm not sure what I should expect to see I guess. (Our next followup for DD is in 2 months if that matters.)

Basically I assume a remedy is working until I see evidence that it isn't. You saw that with yours and then repeated which was appropriate. With your dd it can get tricky. The remedy isn't going to make her less of a kid...she will still have her rough spots. It's just important at this point to watch for a return of old stuff which you would note and report. I know it's frustrating, but unless something *happens* I'd just ride it out until the next appointment.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gilamama* 
and... PB have you heard of Caduceus Institute of Classical Homeopathy? homeopathytraining.org what have you heard?

dont' really know much about it!


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

DD is on to remedy number 2. She had 3 doses of 30c calc carb over a 24 hour period. We'll see if I notice anything. I finally crystal tested her for more bad foods and am convinced she cannot handle even minute corn ingredients so her system is still harboring some bad stuff and I don't know how effective any remedy will really be until she is free of bad foods in her system. Yesterday was the first truly corn free day in a while and she had a 3.5 hour stretch of sleep which was great.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

nalo- Hopefully it will be the opposite! I hope she finds the freedom to eat what she wants through homeopathy!!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo* 
DD is on to remedy number 2. She had 3 doses of 30c calc carb over a 24 hour period. We'll see if I notice anything. I finally crystal tested her for more bad foods and am convinced she cannot handle even minute corn ingredients so her system is still harboring some bad stuff and I don't know how effective any remedy will really be until she is free of bad foods in her system. Yesterday was the first truly corn free day in a while and she had a 3.5 hour stretch of sleep which was great.

I think this is one of my very favorite remedies. That's a weird thing to say....but it's true. I ADORE calc carb.

The right remedy should help with the food stuff, I just see it being more fully effective when the body isn't being constantly challenged. You should still see progress though, IMO.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo* 
DD is on to remedy number 2. She had 3 doses of 30c calc carb over a 24 hour period. We'll see if I notice anything. I finally crystal tested her for more bad foods and am convinced she cannot handle even minute corn ingredients so her system is still harboring some bad stuff and I don't know how effective any remedy will really be until she is free of bad foods in her system. Yesterday was the first truly corn free day in a while and she had a 3.5 hour stretch of sleep which was great.

That's awesome about the sleep. But sorry about the corn...







Corn is evil. And in everything. Definitely one of the hardest things to avoid. I swear, if one more person offers DD a sticker this week...








(adhesives are made out of corn, in case anyone is confused)


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
That's awesome about the sleep. But sorry about the corn...







Corn is evil. And in everything. Definitely one of the hardest things to avoid. I swear, if one more person offers DD a sticker this week...







(adhesives are made out of corn, in case anyone is confused)

That is fascinating!!! Who would have thought! I guess corn mazes would be out of the question?







Thinking on it corn IS everywhere isn't it?


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

1-Remedy potency DOES matter-
2-Dispensing DOES matter-
3-The Well indicated Remedy DOES matter-
4-Size of the dose DOES matter-(Organon states a granule the size of a poppyseed is to be used)

To keep dosing "repeatedly" with the exact same potency (drydose pellet) will cause a homeopathic "proving".You cannot hurry up the case by repetition.Its not the more the better.

The Vital force only reacts to a specific tune of a specific potency at that specific time.

This is why its best for treatment to start at the lowest potency and work up gradually (like the notes on the pianokeys)
If the homeopath starts right away at 200C it might cause a shock to the patients vital force causing extreme aggravation. These is no such rule in the Organon where it states "Start all patients at 200C potency"..................

Dry dose via wetdose;
Ladies there is a difference-
A drydose= one pill taken under the tongue.
wetdose= one #10 poppysized granule (organon) disolved in water and succussed take one teaspoon only,Watch and wait till symptoms indicate a repeat or not repeat. A repetition may only happen if the dose has been succussed prior to intake,or else your repeating the same potency again (not wise-Organon),Chronic deep acting symptoms may not need repetition for weeks/months a year!
Many/most remedies last 45-65 days or longer!
The acute remedies like Aconite/arnica last 1-2 days,NOT ALWAYS-I have a woman who only needs Arnica once a yr.(for an injury to her leg that happened 10yrs ago-I use a 10M-50M potency on her)
With a wetdose dispensed the homeopath can control the exact potency dose,With a drydose you cannot.
Sorry I hope I did not confuse anyone.........................








I am glad this thread is still going strong!


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

My homeopath recommended her remedies today: sepia and opium. I was pretty shocked by the later. I'd never heard of its use. Anyone have any interesting info in it?


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

Homeopathic Opium:

I can only reply "general",I dont know the case so no specifics.

Used for severe constipation
extreme fright
Heroin withdrawl/detox
coma,stroke,convulsions,head injury
Just a few.....................................Hope this helps


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
Homeopathic Opium:

I can only reply "general",I dont know the case so no specifics.

Used for severe constipation
extreme fright
Heroin withdrawl/detox
coma,stroke,convulsions,head injury
Just a few.....................................Hope this helps

that's what I was reading too....these don't really fit my dd's symptoms so I'm not sure why the homeopath suggested it just yet.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I have seen it used many times for lethargic babies. When babies have undergone a trauma at birth (you wouldn't necessarily know this....it doesn't mean a crazy dramatic birth, it could just mean that their heartrate was depressed momentarily, but given the background (miasms again) this may create extreme fear for the baby) I have seen it be a great match. The whole picture has to fit, and these babies were lethargic and not stooling....plus the parent's history indicated it as well.

IS he thinking of giving your child both?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
1-Remedy potency DOES matter-
2-Dispensing DOES matter-
3-The Well indicated Remedy DOES matter-
4-Size of the dose DOES matter-(Organon states a granule the size of a poppyseed is to be used)

To keep dosing "repeatedly" with the exact same potency (drydose pellet) will cause a homeopathic "proving".You cannot hurry up the case by repetition.Its not the more the better.
I fully understand what you are saying. That is what I was referring to. Would you consider there to be a risk of proving if the dry dose was taken once and the second dose was given a week or two later? And to follow up...what about Hahnemann's idea of provings strengthening the vital force?

The Vital force only reacts to a specific tune of a specific potency at that specific time.
absolutely.

This is why its best for treatment to start at the lowest potency and work up gradually (like the notes on the pianokeys)
This is what I have always been taught. Jump too high too fast and you can be in trouble.

If the homeopath starts right away at 200C it might cause a shock to the patients vital force causing extreme aggravation. These is no such rule in the Organon where it states "Start all patients at 200C potency"..................
There isn't indeed! It was seen as far more prudent to start low, but ALWAYS matching the potency to the patient's vital force. There is no RULE other than follow the case in front of you.

Dry dose via wetdose;
Ladies there is a difference-
A drydose= one pill taken under the tongue.
wetdose= one #10 poppysized granule (organon) disolved in water and succussed take one teaspoon only,Watch and wait till symptoms indicate a repeat or not repeat.
This is something I get hung up on. Maybe you could help! I understand the Organon says #10 pellets....but why? IF you are dissolving in water, why would the size matter? I have read alot on this subject, but I'm still in the dark. I have to admit I believe there IS a difference....I just can't say why.

A repetition may only happen if the dose has been succussed prior to intake,or else your repeating the same potency again (not wise-Organon),Chronic deep acting symptoms may not need repetition for weeks/months a year!
here is the question of antidoting again. I have been taught that generally antidoting isn't something to worry about. Yes, the remedies CAN be antidoted, but not generally by a mint flavored cookie or the like. However when the action of the remedy ceases abruptly and the picture hasn't changed, what would you say has happened?

Many/most remedies last 45-65 days or longer!
The acute remedies like Aconite/arnica last 1-2 days,NOT ALWAYS-I have a woman who only needs Arnica once a yr.(for an injury to her leg that happened 10yrs ago-I use a 10M-50M potency on her)
but that wouldn't be an acute usage of the remedy....if it's ongoing it's considered chronic. So the idea of the arnica in an acute situation at a low potency (30C for a blow to the head) likely wouldn't last longer as the vital force would use it, correct?

With a wetdose dispensed the homeopath can control the exact potency dose,With a drydose you cannot.
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE talk more about this. It's just so important! SO many homeopaths do not dissolve remedies in water. It is a totally different experience.

Sorry I hope I did not confuse anyone.........................








I am glad this thread is still going strong!























me too, and glad too that you are here!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry I got your hackles raised earlier PB







, but I'm really enjoying this discussion. And thanks for your input GT!

The wet/dry comments reminded me of another question. My first dose was a dry dose- 5 tablets, 30C. Then at my next appointment, he gave me a liquid remedy. It came in a bottle (already liquid), and he put it into alcohol- like a tincture. I am supposed to shake (that's successing, right?) it each time before I use it. So that would mean that my dose is going up each time that I take it, correct? I'm also curious how common it is to use liquid remedies; I had only seen the dry remedies before.

I'm curious about the antidoting question that PB posed as well. My first does lasted exactly 6 days, and then BAM- I felt like crap again, even worse than I had before I took the remedy. Then I took the 2nd dose, and it lasted just over a week. It hasn't been even a week since that dose, but I'm still doing great so far. I'm curious- am I antidoting it? Or does it just last a different amount of time for everyone? Like my body is using it up quickly, and then I need another dose?

I'm really enjoying these discussions. So much to learn.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Sorry I got your hackles raised earlier PB







, but I'm really enjoying this discussion. And thanks for your input GT!

YOU didn't at all. It was the comment by the homeopath. As Gina said there is no, "start at 200C rule" and it irritated me that she was saying your homeopath wasn't treating classically. That's all!

The wet/dry comments reminded me of another question. My first dose was a dry dose- 5 tablets, 30C. Then at my next appointment, he gave me a liquid remedy. It came in a bottle (already liquid), and he put it into alcohol- like a tincture. I am supposed to shake (that's successing, right?) it each time before I use it. So that would mean that my dose is going up each time that I take it, correct? I'm also curious how common it is to use liquid remedies; I had only seen the dry remedies before.
Classical homeopathy uses remedies dissolved in water. It is the standard as far as I know. Yes, you are shaking it (with impact....so you would be hitting it on your hand each time. That is succussion) and changing the dose each time.

I'm curious about the antidoting question that PB posed as well. My first does lasted exactly 6 days, and then BAM- I felt like crap again, even worse than I had before I took the remedy. Then I took the 2nd dose, and it lasted just over a week. It hasn't been even a week since that dose, but I'm still doing great so far. I'm curious- am I antidoting it? Or does it just last a different amount of time for everyone?
Everyone will be different! Our bodies are all unique as are our situations and of course our vital forces. That's one of the reasons it takes so long to learn the system.

Like my body is using it up quickly, and then I need another dose?

I'm really enjoying these discussions. So much to learn.









it's certainly an amazing system.


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi all - I'm just getting caught up after getting back from vacation. I have a question about dosage and repetition. When DD needs an acute remedy, usually I am told to give her the remedy every 2-4 hours (sometimes every 4-6 hours), spacing out with improvement. Then a couple of times I have been told to give her the remedy every 5 minutes 3 times, then every 15 minutes 3 times, then every half hour 2 times. We did this one time when she had a really high fever, using Belladonna. Her fever started to come down by the time we were at the half hour intervals. So it seems like this method contradicts what you are saying about not repeating the dose, or one dose lasting 1-2 days. Just wondering what your take on this is. Also, when you say that most remedies last 45 days or longer, would that mean that I would expect to have to redose a constitutional remedy every 2 months or so and that it's not a permanent fix?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Whew.
I'm still kind of swirling from my appointment today. Just a lot got stirred up in discussing what is going on with me. I'm still not entirely sure what's going on with me.







I feel like I just came out of an incredibly intense counseling session and I'm still processing.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Whew.
I'm still kind of swirling from my appointment today. Just a lot got stirred up in discussing what is going on with me. I'm still not entirely sure what's going on with me.







I feel like I just came out of an incredibly intense counseling session and I'm still processing.

So was it a good appointment? I totally felt like that after mine too. Did you get a remedy?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
So was it a good appointment? I totally felt like that after mine too. Did you get a remedy?

It was a great appointment! It was just so strange... all of these things that I didn't piece together that (now) feel like they should have been obvious.
No remedy yet, no. He said he needs a day or two to get all the data into his thingie. (I saw avent?- maybe it was PB- mention using a remedy program or something on some thread somewhere? I think that's what he was talking about.)
He basically said to take the Ipecac if I need it, but if he puts me on a remedy, he would not want me taking another remedy. I said "Of course."


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

repertorizing can be incredibly intense. I do have access to programs, but I love repping by hand. It's a skill and there's no better way to develop it than to use it.

It can be a totally foreign experience to go into that appointment. There are no other practitioners that see as deeply into a person as a homeopath. You do sort of feel like you have bared your soul afterwards!

I'm so glad you got in and can't wait to hear about your remedy!


----------



## avent (Mar 13, 2006)

Subbing...PB I'm not trying to stalk you, really!

I have lots of comments about stuff on this thread. I'm trying to decide if I should attempt to post them or just join in where we're at. Hmmm.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avent* 
Subbing...PB I'm not trying to stalk you, really!

I have lots of comments about stuff on this thread. I'm trying to decide if I should attempt to post them or just join in where we're at. Hmmm.

I'm pretty sure I speak for everyone when I say that we'd be delighted to hear what you have to say.


----------



## avent (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
Thanks PB for he clarifications about 30c vs 30x. I am very excited to get my kit. I will be sticking with the 30C









So for the past couple of months I have suspected that Nat Mur is my remedy.

<snip>

So is it my remedy??? Should I up my dose, or just stick with 30c. If so, when do I take it again? (cell salt question in next reply.)
I have to say emotionally I am doing great. Feeling kind of happy weepy, really connected to my family and the world. (I keep on meaning to comment on the spirituality thread)

Not to burst your bubble, but most folks in the world would benefit from a few doses of Nat-m due to repressed grief. It's great that it's helping you but it still might be far from "your remedy."


----------



## avent (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Glad you had a great experience! I personally don't agree at all with this approach, but everyone works differently!

To me this approach somewhat discredits homeopathy is a form of medicine. I would never take a prescription without knowing what it was and the same goes for remedies. Knowing what remedy it is (IMO) doesn't mess anything up. It either does something or it doesn't. You get better or you don't. Just my two cents!

I don't completely agree here. Vithoulkas talks about open and closed patients. The more open (read: suggestible) a patient is, the more likely they are to be affected by whatever research they do on the remedy and also to want to please the practitioner during the follow-up. I'm happy to tell people the remedy I am giving them, but I can usually tell who's going to be influenced by Google and who won't be, so much.

It's not that homeopathy is discredited, as much as the patient is influenced, especially in the realm of the Mind.


----------



## avent (Mar 13, 2006)

changingseasons said:


> I asked her what her thoughts were on dosing. She said she was taught (she studied with Paul Herschu) that basically dosing is not important- what's important is that you find the right remedy.
> 
> Dosing matters a lot. It's an entire science in and of itself, I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avent* 
I don't completely agree here. Vithoulkas talks about open and closed patients. The more open (read: suggestible) a patient is, the more likely they are to be affected by whatever research they do on the remedy and also to want to please the practitioner during the follow-up. I'm happy to tell people the remedy I am giving them, but I can usually tell who's going to be influenced by Google and who won't be, so much.

It's not that homeopathy is discredited, as much as the patient is influenced, especially in the realm of the Mind.

I understand the philosophy...I just dont' agree. I do think it does discredit the modality, but that is just my opinion. I may change my mind at some point.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

:

DH had a back spasm yesterday after shoveling. He took his muscle relaxer







. Tonight he asked for a muscle relaxer so he could sleep and I gave him 30c Arnica to try. Just went to check on him and he was sleeping









We'll see how the non-believer feels tomorrow...


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avent* 
I don't completely agree here. Vithoulkas talks about open and closed patients. The more open (read: suggestible) a patient is, the more likely they are to be affected by whatever research they do on the remedy and also to want to please the practitioner during the follow-up. I'm happy to tell people the remedy I am giving them, but I can usually tell who's going to be influenced by Google and who won't be, so much.

It's not that homeopathy is discredited, as much as the patient is influenced, especially in the realm of the Mind.

This totally makes sense to me. I absolutely did NOT want to know my remedy when I first got it (he didn't offer the information, and I didn't ask- until my 2nd appointment.) Not because I'm necessarily suggestible, but I wanted to just observe myself and see how the remedy worked without having the "this is what it's supposed to do/fix" in the back of my mind.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avent* 
She said how it was explained to her (and I hope I don't butcher this) is that if you take a remedy that is not very diluted, that still has traces of the source in it, that _anyone_ can react to it. But if you start at a high dose, which is extremely diluted and no source is remaining, only those people whose constitution is a match will react; to everyone else it will do nothing. Because basically, many people could fit under many constitutional remedies, since they overlap on so many symptoms. But with a high dilution, if you don't match on many of the symptoms, it won't do anything for you.

In my opinion she is right, although her reasoning is a bit off or somewhat confusing. Basically as you potentize a substance it becomes more attenuated. So if you take 10 people, an give them a 30C or Natrum muriaticum, probably a majority of them will react. If you give them a 10M maybe 1 or 2 people will react but their reaction will probably be stronger. Increased potency=increased attenuation. The higher the potency, the more on target it needs to be. Maybe that's what she meant?

It's very possible that's what she meant and I just totally misquoted.







But I'm a little perplexed about the differences in opinion (in this thread) about this particular element of dosing.







:

I love having all these experts around to learn from.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Forgot to ask, when do I dose DH again? How often? Stick with 30c?


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

Eek! Let's see if I can gather my thoughts into one post...

Though I had posted earlier that I hadn't noticed an exacerbation of symptoms, I have been feeling incredible the past few days. Laughing more, feeling more organized, not as frustrated - able to flow more harmoniously. Similar to MMich and CS's experiences, it sounds like.

I, too, am curious about the dosing methods. I took my remedy - Cyclamen - my homeopath said the picture was very clear - 200c on Thurs, and have been taking 20X 2 pellets every day since Friday and continuing. I started feeling better Sunday, and by Tues was shocked at my new sense of well-being.

I hope I am not saying too much, but even DS's bms have changed for the better. Better than ever. (We are in the food intolerance boat too). DH said to me this morning 'You look so healthy!'

I didn't ask at my appt., but was wondering about getting foods back. He said it would help my digestive issues, and clearly it has helped my son, but I've planned to stay off all known intolerances for at least 6 months to a year. Thoughts appreciated.

Sure hope I didn't forget something... oh, I did! And I remember! Here's a link to the homeopath I saw, he describes different methods of dosing (not reasoning behind them), and antidotes. (MMich - he mentions that Geothermal baths can antidote). There are also some articles he's written, thought you all might find some of it interesting perhaps:

http://homeopathichealing.org/


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow lots of activity today!! Reading it all I'm kind of jealous. Everyone seems to know so much about their actual process. All I know is that I took anhalonium 1st and 2nd time. I still feel its working even with all my possible antidotes. Even with taking Belladonna and soaking in the geothermal.

OK KIND OF SPOOKY AND FUNNY... my ch has a thing with spiders and there's one that just showed up on my water jar!! It's a creepy one!!

Anyway I don't think I can antidote it. Like its not in my make up to do so. I think I would need to take a specific remedy with the intention to actually antidote myself!! I'll email ch tonight and ask what my dosages were.

I do wonder about my son though. I don't know his dosage but he has taken thuja once. In my opinion it has been working this whole time no question. What I don't know is if he has the same relationship with antidoting as me. He is cutting his first tooth post bf'ing (nursing used to do the trick) and I have never in my life seen the boy sooooooo miserable. Red red body, red dry cheek, his ears were on fire, irritable as anything with a fever. I tried rescue remedy first no response. So I went for 2 dry pellets 6c of chamomilla. Peacefully asleep in about 10 minutes. It was night and day. From whaling and flailing to peace.

A bit of history on our relationship with chamomilla: Before I knew anything about homeopathy I would give this to him religiously on the advice of my midwife. When he was way younger he would be really agro after eating and in pain and 1 pellet was her recommendation. So before I would stick him on the boob I would drop the pellet in his mouth. Once I understood that this could cause a proving I stopped. We used it only one other time for an ear infection and only had to use it for a day. I'm telling all of ya'll this because I do worry I may have antidoted with him for his teeth this time since we used to use it so much previous to taking constitutional remedy and am looking for input! Oh I wanted to try accupressure for his teeth but I had no idea how to apply the pressure!!


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey there ladies!!

Question for all you professionals on here... It's my ch's birthday tomorrow and as a classical homeopath or homeopath is there something special you would want as a b'day present. She also does cranial sacral and psychic studies. Her remedy is hawk.

DS and I both took 1m of our remedies in dry pellet form. What's your thoughts on that? Thuja and anhalonium respectfully.


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a question about dosing. I took my first dose of my constitutional remedy in mid-October. I noticed a definite difference in my mood (less angry, calmer, more relaxed) but it began to wear off in late November. I took another dose in mid-December (I was really feeling out of control) and it again helped right away. Now I feel the same feelings of anger/frustration/feeling out of control and feel like I need another dose. Should I take another dose, or should I always go back and consult my CH? Am I antidoting myself or will I regularly need another dose?


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

In my reading I have learned that the remedies marked 6c, 30c, etc are centesimal. 1 part to 99 parts. A remedy labeled 6x, 30x, etc are decimal. 1 part medicine to 9 parts diluent.

So if I'm understanding correctly...

For a centesimal remedy they took 1 part say dog's milk and diluted in 99 parts diluent. Then they took 1 part that and diluted in 99 parts diluent. Then they took 1 part that and diluted in 99 parts diluent. Then you have a 3c dog's milk.

Is that right?

And the more it's diluted the stronger it is?

Dog's milk 6c is stronger than Dog's milk 6x?

What in the world would an "m" be? miniscual? millionths? (Not mentioned in the book I'm reading now.)


----------



## avent (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
In my reading I have learned that the remedies marked 6c, 30c, etc are centesimal. 1 part to 99 parts. A remedy labeled 6x, 30x, etc are decimal. 1 part medicine to 9 parts diluent.

So if I'm understanding correctly...

For a centesimal remedy they took 1 part say dog's milk and diluted in 99 parts diluent. Then they took 1 part that and diluted in 99 parts diluent. Then they took 1 part that and diluted in 99 parts diluent. Then you have a 3c dog's milk.

Is that right?

And the more it's diluted the stronger it is?

Dog's milk 6c is stronger than Dog's milk 6x?

What in the world would an "m" be? miniscual? millionths? (Not mentioned in the book I'm reading now.)

Yes, that's 3c.

More diluted = stronger, yes. This is a difficult one to get your mind around. Try to think of it in terms of energetic attenuation.

M=1,000

ETA: I've always liked this FAQ for info like dilution setups: http://hahnemannlabs.com/faq.html . It's been on my mind as Michael Quinn, the founder of Hahnemann Labs for those of you who are familiar, passed away suddenly this week.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

it was a huge loss indeed.

Mama_mich...it's the right dilution, but it's not homeopathic unless it's succussed in between. IT will not be a 3C remedy without that step. IT will just be very diluted milk.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah!! I've wrapped my head around something!!

Would you guys ever give someone a 1m of a remedy?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

yes, and higher...but not *generally* and usually not as a first remedy. The only times I can think of that I did were in crisis. I gave a mom a 1M of arnica directly after an emergency c section and she never had to take meds as a result. I have also used it after a major car accident for extensive physical trauma. I would personally not jump to a 1M as a simillimum for anyone. Perhaps there are reasons to do it, but I think it can be far too much of a shock and create some crazy aggravations.

In taking a case there could in theory be an indication to so, but I can't think of a time when I would do it....but then I'm not yet in practice. I have not taken any cases or sit in on any yet where I would even consider it.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll talk to ch about it more but maybe it was the seriously traumatic anxiety attacks I would have. Or the trauma of 9/11?


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Interesting - my 2yo DD is currently taking Puls 1M (we are dealing with a week long virus of some sort - first presented as significant croup, then days of high fevers, and currently lots of congestion and cough). Saw the homeopath yesterday and I was instructed to give it to her every 4-6 hrs until improvement is noted. She's taken it in the past also so I even own a vial of it. But we usually use 200c when Puls is the remedy.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

It is seriously sooooooooooooooo interesting. My DS took 1 dose of thuja 1m. He was having bad reactions to the 2 doses of DTaP he had received compounded by the generations of immunizations. He was a constant snot ball and violent. If we looked at a sick kid he would be sick. We haven't needed another dose for him at all. I really can't wait to pick ch's brain even if she doesn't continue to treat us. I can't wait to ask why she made her decision for such strong doses for each of us!


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

Hahnemann proposed the administration of a single unit dose of one or two poppy seed size number 10 pellets. Vide aphorism 242 of the 4th Organon.

"As long, therefore, as the progressive improvement continues from the medicine administered, so long we can take for granted that the duration of the action of the helpful medicine, in this case at least, continues, and hence all repetition of any dose of medicine is forbidden."

The same point is also stressed in Aphorism 245.

"Even one dose of the same medicine which has up to now proved beneficial, if repeated before the improvement has begun to stand still in every direction, will, like an untimely interference, only aggravate the state....."

Hahnemann again reminds us at the end of this paragraph:

"In one word, we disturb the amelioration affected, and still to be expected from the first dose, if we give a second dose of the same originally well chosen remedy before the expiry of the period of action of the first; at all events, we thereby delay the recovery."


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
I'll talk to ch about it more but maybe it was the seriously traumatic anxiety attacks I would have. Or the trauma of 9/11?

I didn't know you were asking about your remedy. In my understanding you worked up to it. Just like the pulsatilla in the previous example where the 200C had been given earlier.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

oh no my first and second dose was 1m of anhalonium. DS first and only dose thuja 1m!!


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Ever feel like a guinea pig?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
Hahnemann proposed the administration of a single unit dose of one or two poppy seed size number 10 pellets. Vide aphorism 242 of the 4th Organon.

"As long, therefore, as the progressive improvement continues from the medicine administered, so long we can take for granted that the duration of the action of the helpful medicine, in this case at least, continues, and hence all repetition of any dose of medicine is forbidden."

The same point is also stressed in Aphorism 245.

"Even one dose of the same medicine which has up to now proved beneficial, if repeated before the improvement has begun to stand still in every direction, will, like an untimely interference, only aggravate the state....."

Hahnemann again reminds us at the end of this paragraph:

"In one word, we disturb the amelioration affected, and still to be expected from the first dose, if we give a second dose of the same originally well chosen remedy before the expiry of the period of action of the first; at all events, we thereby delay the recovery."

great reminders. unless there is a clear cessation of action we observe. A remedy is working until it's clearly NOT. Either old symptoms return or a new picture emerges. IF you aren't sure, you wait.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
Ever feel like a guinea pig?

all the time! Not with homeopathy....but I do know the feeling. An important thing to remember is that none of us took the cases. There could be a reason that she went to 1M that I am unaware of. I worry about aggravations going that high that fast....but I am not privy to her thought process. As I said I have done it in acute instances. It is possible that there was an indication for her to it. And, in your ds's case it seems to have worked.

I just tend to respect the start low and move up the scale way of thinking. It's the way I was taught and from my observation and schooling I will stick with it.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
all the time! Not with homeopathy....but I do know the feeling. An important thing to remember is that none of us took the cases. There could be a reason that she went to 1M that I am unaware of. I worry about aggravations going that high that fast....but I am not privy to her thought process. As I said I have done it in acute instances. It is possible that there was an indication for her to it. And, in your ds's case it seems to have worked.

I just tend to respect the start low and move up the scale way of thinking. It's the way I was taught and from my observation and schooling I will stick with it.

Well I think it goes back to earlier in the thread when you spoke of it as medicine. Personally I would never take a prescription with out knowing anything about it. I should have done my homework and started this journey with more knowledge. I should have asked and known more before taking it. My son seemed to have no issues with such a dose. I could have done with out the super crazy intense aggravations!! I really really really feel coming through it I have gained the freedom to be thyself!!!


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

one thing i told this homeopath when i saw her is that i was afraid of the agrivations, i just cant really handle themnow. i have a new baby and 2 other kids a house and a husband to take care of. i dont have time to feel like crap, or like i'm high







or whatever.

re calc c. - my dd took it and it was very effective for her. i know someone here gave it to their dd recently. i'd love to hear how she reacts.

PB recently wrote abt how allergic foods can block the action of a remedy. But in another thread she/you mentioned (i might be remembering this wrong)your homeopath was disapointed that you eliminated foods and i understood from that that he would have liked to work just with the remedies. I recenly eliminate tehina/halva and chocolate b/c they make me aand the baby really gassy and the baby really unhappy. the CH I saw wanted me to reintroduce the foods. i told her in a month i will but i am not going to make myself sick (okay just really gassy) and make my baby miserable (chocolate is way less enjoyable if you know it is going to cause your child pain). How do these ideas work together?

also what do you guys mean by a person's vital force? and how does it affect the dose given?

Also any book rec.s for further reading?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
Well I think it goes back to earlier in the thread when you spoke of it as medicine. Personally I would never take a prescription with out knowing anything about it. *I should have done my homework and started this journey with more knowledge.* I should have asked and known more before taking it. My son seemed to have no issues with such a dose. I could have done with out the super crazy intense aggravations!! I really really really feel coming through it I have gained the freedom to be thyself!!!









I do think that we have a right to know which remedies we are taking for a variety of reasons. IF you loved the remedy and disliked the homeopath you should be able to seek out someone else and know what worked for you. That's just one of many reasons for me....but you get the idea.

I think there can be a danger in doing too much research though. The thing is what's in the MM can be very different from the reason the remedy was given. YOU aren't the REMEDY. No homeopath selects the remedy by browsing through the MM. It is through repertorization that the correct remedy is revealed which you aren't going to be doing.

I think it's fine to ask questions. I think it's good to know the remedies you are on. I think it's okay to express concern over aggravation if you have a history. It's not always the best idea to second guess the remedy because you won't have the info the homeopath does. For instance if your practitioner gives you Pulsatilla and you go research it and say, "wait a minute! I have dark skin and black hair and Puls clearly says fair skin and blonde! I'm not taking it, it's the wrong remedy....why would they do that?" Well, those aspects are not guiding symptoms and you as a lay person wouldn't necessarily know that...you know?

There is a certain amount of trust that needs to go into the relationship. It's fine (IMO) to ask how they arrived at the remedy....what they used to get there. I have been lucky enough to always have practitioners that taught you through treatment. I have never gotten a remedy without knowing why it was selected. I have also been able to express concern at times.

I hope this makes sense. It's good to know what you're doing and I like to keep records for my family to know who had what when and what the outcome was. Of course I could just date it and call it remedy X, but I prefer knowing. Generally though keep an open line of communication with your homeopath and trust them. IF you don't, it may be time to deal with that.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gilamama* 
PB recently wrote abt how allergic foods can block the action of a remedy. But in another thread she/you mentioned (i might be remembering this wrong)your homeopath was disapointed that you eliminated foods and i understood from that that he would have liked to work just with the remedies.
also what do you guys mean by a person's vital force? and how does it affect the dose given?

Also any book rec.s for further reading?

I think it is general practice to not eliminate problem foods. I *think* it would be rare to have a classical homeopath tell you to do that.

The thing is that I believe that homeopathy can heal food intolerances. I do. I dont' know that the remedy will have as much efficacy if the body is continually stressed. *I* think that you are better off avoiding known triggers while the remedy is allowed to work. *I* think you will have more success.

When you ingest an allergen your body is stressed. It goes into overdrive to overcome the response. Just like when you are sick (it's the same principle) the vital force will be raised to cope with the assault. In a person that is ill the vital force isn't as strong as it could/should be and will have a harder time recovering. In that instance you often are told to take the remedy again.

A person who has intolerances and compromised gut function is not going to be as strong as they could be. Continual assault with the trigger will (IMO/E) will unnecessarily stress the vital force and potentially end the action of the remedy prematurely. It doesn't mean the remedy isn't working, it means that you are using it too fast, if that makes sense.

It would be like having a flashlight that you are taking camping. Under normal circumstances you would put in fresh batteries (the right remedy) and pack it up. Now the batteries when new work for 10 hours. You take that flashlight camping and expect a solid 10 hours of light, but all it gives you is 2. You wonder what went wrong. It turns out that while you were driving your child (the food intolerance) turned on the flashlight and it ran for 6 hours straight on the drive. It was unnecessary, as there was plenty of sunlight (other foods you AREN'T reactive to) for him to read by. Now as a result your flashlight isn't able to work properly. The batteries can't power it as they should because of the previous usage (stress.) You now need to replace them (take the remedy) again.

Your vital force SHOULD be strong enough to handle your life. That's what we are aiming for. The wrong remedy won't fit (you can't put a AA into a flashlight that calls for a D and expect it to work.) The right remedy will allow your body to deal provided the batteries are not stressed in ways they shouldn't be.

I know that many people dont' agree with this perspective, but not many people understand food intolerances either. I'm not saying this is what is taught. I'm saying this is what I believe. It is NOT what is taught. Not by a longshot.

I think healing CAN be more rapid if we eliminate stress that is not necessary for normal function and allow it to heal. IMO if a person walks into the office and says, "I eat sugar all day and have major insulin issues and horrible yeast" you have to deal with that as well as giving them a remedy. That amount of sugar is HARMFUL and will prevent the body from healing. I dont' see intolerances as being any different. IF you take the stress off the body it will heal that much faster. Then, when healed you can eat a balanced healthful diet without issues.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Okay, I have a "Homeopathy 101" question.







What is reportorizing? How is it done (I'm not asking specifics, but general)?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

the two main tools of the trade for a homeopath are the materia medica and the repertory. the materia medica is a book (and there are many MM's) that hold the remedies. IF you look up Apis online you are essentially looking at a MM....it would list the general characteristics (mental, emotional and physical) along with the modalities and remedy relationships. So if you are considering Apis as a remedy after repertorizing you would look at the picture in the materia medica to see if it fits.

The repertory is basically a collection of rubrics which are essentially symptoms. It's a language all it's own and learning the repertory is no easy task. You take the case in front of you and translate it into rubrics. So if a person said to you, "After I had my baby my milk never came in" that would translate (one way) into: CHEST, MILK, absent, delivery, after: and then go on to list 20 remedies that have that rubric.

That mother may also say that her mother had lost a baby when she was a child and that's all she can think about all day long. She is terribly sad and the birth of this baby brought up all those feelings. That may be MIND, THOUGHTS-persistent, unpleasant subjects, haunted by: and list the remedies that had that as well. So while taking the case you would take several big rubrics and cross reference the remedies that came up with all of them.

The ones that came up frequently and strongly are the ones you would look at. Remedies appear in bold, italic or plain type so you can determine if it's a symptom that most, many or some provers reported.


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

thanks for the long and clear answer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I think it is general practice to not eliminate problem foods. I *think* it would be rare to have a classical homeopath tell you to do that.

The thing is that I believe that homeopathy can heal food intolerances. I do. I dont' know that the remedy will have as much efficacy if the body is continually stressed. *I* think that you are better off avoiding known triggers while the remedy is allowed to work. *I* think you will have more success.

When you ingest an allergen your body is stressed. It goes into overdrive to overcome the response. Just like when you are sick (it's the same principle) the vital force will be raised to cope with the assault. In a person that is ill the vital force isn't as strong as it could/should be and will have a harder time recovering. In that instance you often are told to take the remedy again.

A person who has intolerances and compromised gut function is not going to be as strong as they could be. Continual assault with the trigger will (IMO/E) will unnecessarily stress the vital force and potentially end the action of the remedy prematurely. It doesn't mean the remedy isn't working, it means that you are using it too fast, if that makes sense.

It would be like having a flashlight that you are taking camping. Under normal circumstances you would put in fresh batteries (the right remedy) and pack it up. Now the batteries when new work for 10 hours. You take that flashlight camping and expect a solid 10 hours of light, but all it gives you is 2. You wonder what went wrong. It turns out that while you were driving your child (the food intolerance) turned on the flashlight and it ran for 6 hours straight on the drive. It was unnecessary, as there was plenty of sunlight (other foods you AREN'T reactive to) for him to read by. Now as a result your flashlight isn't able to work properly. The batteries can't power it as they should because of the previous usage (stress.) You now need to replace them (take the remedy) again.

Your vital force SHOULD be strong enough to handle your life. That's what we are aiming for. The wrong remedy won't fit (you can't put a AA into a flashlight that calls for a D and expect it to work.) The right remedy will allow your body to deal provided the batteries are not stressed in ways they shouldn't be.

I know that many people dont' agree with this perspective, but not many people understand food intolerances either. I'm not saying this is what is taught. I'm saying this is what I believe. It is NOT what is taught. Not by a longshot.

I think healing CAN be more rapid if we eliminate stress that is not necessary for normal function and allow it to heal. IMO if a person walks into the office and says, "I eat sugar all day and have major insulin issues and horrible yeast" you have to deal with that as well as giving them a remedy. That amount of sugar is HARMFUL and will prevent the body from healing. I dont' see intolerances as being any different. IF you take the stress off the body it will heal that much faster. Then, when healed you can eat a balanced healthful diet without issues.


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

Avoiding certain foods your body does not agree with is called in homeopathy;
Maintaining Causefactors-
These maintaining causefactors present hurdles for our vital force to overcome.
example; patients with RA- have to stay away from all nightshade foods-these cause extreme aggr. with or without homeopathic const. remedies.
Even with the perfect const. remedy prescribed nightshade foods will trigger pain for RA patients.

With some its;
salt,sugar,dairy,choc,MSG,Aspartame,food dye.............
(choc has a chemical called Theobromine-toxic to some people and to all dogs)
MSG=TOXIC
Aspartame (in all diet drinks/foods)=TOXIC
Sugar/dairy-causes yeast-candida bacteria overgrowth
80% of the population in the USA has Yeast/Candida from taking Antibiotics/allopathic prescription meds/birth controll pills.......................
For anyone to heal 100% you need to avoid these maintaining causefactors.

[PH levels of alkaline+acid- in the saliva and blood- causing an acid state is also another factor..........................Another chapter all together.]

[EMF radiation=cellphones/TV/computers-cause aggr within the vital force]

[environmental toxins(pesticides/herbicides)=aggr. vital force]

[iatrogenic toxins(vaccines/steriods/allopathic meds)=aggr. vital force]

All must be addressed when a homeopath does a casetaking,all maintaining Causefactors need to be removed........................................... .......


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gilamama* 

Also any book rec.s for further reading?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
the two main tools of the trade for a homeopath are the materia medica and the repertory. the materia medica is a book (and there are many MM's) that hold the remedies. IF you look up Apis online you are essentially looking at a MM....it would list the general characteristics (mental, emotional and physical) along with the modalities and remedy relationships. So if you are considering Apis as a remedy after repertorizing you would look at the picture in the materia medica to see if it fits.

The repertory is basically a collection of rubrics which are essentially symptoms. It's a language all it's own and learning the repertory is no easy task. You take the case in front of you and translate it into rubrics. So if a person said to you, "After I had my baby my milk never came in" that would translate (one way) into: CHEST, MILK, absent, delivery, after: and then go on to list 20 remedies that have that rubric.

That mother may also say that her mother had lost a baby when she was a child and that's all she can think about all day long. She is terribly sad and the birth of this baby brought up all those feelings. That may be MIND, THOUGHTS-persistent, unpleasant subjects, haunted by: and list the remedies that had that as well. So while taking the case you would take several big rubrics and cross reference the remedies that came up with all of them.

The ones that came up frequently and strongly are the ones you would look at. Remedies appear in bold, italic or plain type so you can determine if it's a symptom that most, many or some provers reported.

Thank you, PB. I think I had borrowed a MM from a library before. That's what I thought reportorizing was, but I figured I should just ask and make sure.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I have another question for the experts.









How much does aggravation time (as in time of day) factor in to the remedy? And are there any remedies that have 4am-8am as an aggravation time? I've noticed that during DD's flares (which she's been having for a couple weeks, and I'm finally realizing that it's the sugar in my diet... I know, I know.







), she wakes up within 10 minutes (either way) of 4am EVERY.MORNING. And then she just tosses and turns, cries, nurses, tosses some more... for at least 2 hours, but up to 4.

I'm also a little stumped by my own recent reaction. As I said in earlier posts, after taking my remedy, a spot of eczema appeared in my elbow and has flared up each time I've taken a dose of my remedy. But then it gradually fades until the next dose, when it flares again. Well, this weekend DP got me some of my favorite allergen-free chocolate chips. We trialed these a couple months ago, with no apparant reaction in DD. (And I have never shown any physical symptoms myself to any food allergens, although I know I have them.) Well, within 24 hours of eating the chocolate chips, the elbow eczema is flared up! So now I'm wondering if: 1) we're losing foods that were previously safe, or 2) my remedy is giving me some physical clues to something that I was already allergic to and didn't know it (or maybe not that I'm allergic but that it's aggravating a possible yeast problem?)

On a good note, my mood is still great. I've been getting out for a walk every day and loving it. Things are good.


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
I've noticed that during DD's flares (which she's been having for a couple weeks, and I'm finally realizing that it's the sugar in my diet... I know, I know.







), she wakes up within 10 minutes (either way) of 4am EVERY.MORNING. And then she just tosses and turns, cries, nurses, tosses some more... for at least 2 hours, but up to 4.

My DD does this too! I thought it had something to do with being gassy, but I don't know why it starts around 4am.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
On a good note, my mood is still great. I've been getting out for a walk every day and loving it. Things are good.









Congrats on the mood improvement and walking every day!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waluso* 
My DD does this too! I thought it had something to do with being gassy, but I don't know why it starts around 4am.

How crazy! I know that has to do with something in homeopathy... I just don't know what.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

yup, it's a time modality. It would be a great thing for your practitioners to know.


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

Ladies

4AM (or 4PM) is "liver"organ time-
Each organ has a timeframe (chinese trad. Med)


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
Ladies

4AM (or 4PM) is "liver"organ time-
Each organ has a timeframe (chinese trad. Med)

hmmm... makes perfect sense. So the am/pm doesn't matter? Because I remember our homepath's assistant asking if DD was worse between 4-8 PM, because that time was indicated on her remedy (lycopodium), and I said no.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

My DS wakes around 4am as well. I am going to a new homeopath on Saturday. I'll have to be sure to mention it to her. It will be the first classical homeopath who has actually "met" DS. The first 2 did it long distance. I'm hoping that meeting him will help communicate something I couldn't over email.


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope it goes really great for you.!

i was thinking that i had just read that abt lyco, (the 4-8 thing).

Wow! gt, that is amazing! every organ has its hour huh? that is so interesting given a baby's "fussy time."

what is 330 am? i just woke up starving







!

Gt, do you ming anwering where/with whom you trained?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

ugh I just lost my post.

Both my boys woke up at that time. It was the hardest wake-up to get them back to sleep. I wonder if there is any type of massage or gentle body work I could do during that time to help the liver out.

So what do you think about this homeopathic practice?
http://homeoschool.org/findAHomeopath.html

I liked what Begabati Lennihan had to say here in her blurb:
she especially enjoys working with women committed to personal growth who want to use homeopathy not only to address health concerns but also to support their life's purpose on earth.

She seems like a good match, but i am worried about the cost.









I am thinking of taking a class they have to offer. The one year course, meeting one time a month. Ack - just saw the price, never mind. sigh but I could do a weekend class


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for talking about the food intolerance stuff at length.

I have gone back to my old self again, post-bliss. Wondering if I should contact my homeopath? Could I have antidoted? I have an appt. on the 17th, but I've just been feeling outside of myself again the past few days. Still taking 20X Cyclamen, 2 pellets 1x/day (had 200c 1/22).

I had heard the body organ/hour relationship before, but through Chinese medicine. Here's a link: http://www.acupuncture-services.com/...body-clock.php

DS seems to wake around 3, and is usually up at 5 with a poop - today he 'slept in' til 7, after brief wakings at 3 & 5.

Jacqueline - are you still on the Ipecac? new remedy?

Thanks for the support, ladies.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kortner* 
Thanks for talking about the food intolerance stuff at length.

I have gone back to my old self again, post-bliss. Wondering if I should contact my homeopath? Could I have antidoted? I have an appt. on the 17th, but I've just been feeling outside of myself again the past few days. Still taking 20X Cyclamen, 2 pellets 1x/day (had 200c 1/22).

I had heard the body organ/hour relationship before, but through Chinese medicine. Here's a link: http://www.acupuncture-services.com/...body-clock.php

DS seems to wake around 3, and is usually up at 5 with a poop - today he 'slept in' til 7, after brief wakings at 3 & 5.

Jacqueline - are you still on the Ipecac? new remedy?

Thanks for the support, ladies.

I take the Ipecac when I need it. I still haven't heard back from my ND re: a new remedy, but the internet was down all day (we use voice over internet protocol for all our telephone needs). I took the Ipecac today because it was a "bad" day.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
She seems like a good match, but i am worried about the cost.









Talk to her about that. Maybe there's some kind of trade opportunity.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kortner* 
I have gone back to my old self again, post-bliss. Wondering if I should contact my homeopath? Could I have antidoted? I have an appt. on the 17th, but I've just been feeling outside of myself again the past few days. Still taking 20X Cyclamen, 2 pellets 1x/day (had 200c 1/22).


Are you the old self again? Or do you maybe feel at all like a somewhat different person with some old stuff resurfacing? I have always felt that we can only ever upgrade. If you were feeling blissful or better perhaps you upgraded. And if that's the case you couldn't go back down again. You would be new and improved and seeing some old stuff in a new light. You can see through the beginning of my journey I was high as a kite unstoppable. But boy when the aggravations hit they nearly buried me. Do you think maybe its just an aggravation?

I would contact your homeopath if you feel the need or urge to do so.

IMO or for me personally I think antidoting can only happen with the intent to do so. I may be the only one who feels this way!!









Will you talk further about feeling outside of yourself please?


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh Yeah!! I have been really thinking about all the food allergy post through out Motheringdotcommune. It is really kind of blowing me away. Seems kind of epidemic to me really. I don't remember any of my childhood friends, family, etc. having them. Is this something relatively new to our world? Have they just spent more time researching dis-eases and found a culprit? Or what I've really been wondering about.... have we as humans just really screwed up our food? I know this is pretty off topic for our thread but they're a few of ya'll personally dealing with this and I want to know what ya'll think.

And Oh Yeah!!! I did get to briefly speak to ch about her choice in such a high dose. It had a lot to do with her supervisor at the time, her schooling, and her current sup.. Her current sup. usually prescribes higher than a 1m. We have set an appointment for Friday am and will be discussing it further. I will get the name of her school. It wasn't all based off of the sup.'s opinions sounds like it really came from her schooling. So we also talked about how she takes cases. She said she would let me look at all the notes etc.. I can't wait after all the homework I've been doing!! I wish I could remember the name of the other technique now but I was her first "sensation" case. She is now putting 2 methods together maybe one of you higher homeopathically educated mama's could fill in the other technique blank here for me. There was a point in our convo tonight where she said we should "plan" on Friday morning. I pretty much cut her off and was all " I really can't do any more of this "planning" we need to actually *DO IT*!!" She definitely felt was I was saying and I was proud of myself. I had a voice!!!

I had a heavy duty massage on Friday. I knew my throat was in trouble as she worked my neck and shoulders. But it was different and on the right side. (always happens on my left) There was so much crap and so many toxins released I got a crazy zit on my neck!! So I felt like getting it on the right side this time was completing some kind of a circle and balancing something out. I think I might just be done with my throat crap. I took my case and decided lycopodium clavatum was the remedy. I took it for a day and half and all is clear. 6c. Didn't someone just write their daughter was taking this?

Would everyone mind posting their remedy again? I can never find things in past pages.

And oh yeah!!! Maybe tmi but my putnani is clear and have have a love life again!!!!







:


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

Gt, do you ming anwering where/with whom you trained?

My clinical work was done in Calcutta India with classical Homeopath ProfessorS.K. Banerjea at the BENGAL ALLEN MEDICAL INST. All the bookwork/paper cases need to be followed up by clinical hands on work. You cant learn everything from a book.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

kortner- I was looking at your plant and found these:

http://gardening.about.com/od/housep...a/Cyclamen.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclamen


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
All the bookwork/paper cases need to be followed up by clinical hands on work. You cant learn everything from a book.







[/COLOR]

Indeed. That's my major concern with distance programs. If I were looking for a school that's what I'd wonder. You NEED supervised clinical opportunities. I know some distance learning institutions require it and you can find an "approved" clinic, but it needs to be part of the education. You cannot begin to learn it without practicing and that needs to be done with direction. The best shot is in an atmosphere where it's one patient after another and requires you to be on your toes and feel the cases.

mama_mich the sensation stuff sounds like Sankaran.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Sankaran sounds familiar.

Ch also moved some major stuff out of her way this week end so I feel Friday will really happen. I am also stronger so I won't let her cancel!! Can't wait to share what comes of it. And in speaking of the schooling above, she was trained through a school in London and is doing supervisorial work now. I know she spent some time over there for her studies so it wasn't completely distant for her.

peace


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
I took my case and decided lycopodium clavatum was the remedy. I took it for a day and half and all is clear. 6c. Didn't someone just write their daughter was taking this?

Would everyone mind posting their remedy again? I can never find things in past pages.

My remedy is lycopodium. My DD's remedy is silicea (I think, she's been on a few different remedies).


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all,
Just joining the thread here. I am interested to read the discussion about antidotes. I have been thinking about this for a year now, and I hope you guys can help me understand this better. My kids had strep a year ago, and our homeopath gave my younger one a remedy. That week, I had a lot of fear. Looking back, I think *I* needed a remedy. It was like I was truly in a state of panicked fear. Anyway, one of the things that I kept worrying about, was the whole idea of antidoting. The family doctor (where we got the strep test) was encouraging me to give the antibiotics. I said, "But look, they are getting better with the homeopathy and natural immune support." He said, "We don't give abx to get over the strep, because you are right, it is a self-limiting illness and most people will get over it in 7-10 days with or without antibiotics. The reason we give abx is prevent the chance of this, usually rare, but real possibility of rheumatic fever and heart damage." He said, the person gets better, but then weeks later develops rheumatic fever. he admitted yes, it is not common, but in his opinion, it wasn't worth the risk.

SO, this brought about great fear for me. Because I kept wondering about the whole idea of antidoting. What if something unknowingly antidoted the remedy he had been given for strep?

So tell me why my thinking is incorrect, please! Because deep down I know this is not correct, I just want to know why. Please set me straight!


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

Two totally different subjects:

1-strep cannot be cured via antibiotics,these only "suppress" the symptoms causing deeper chronic ailments later to come,plus frequent relapses of strep. Antib. also deplete the immune system making it even more difficult to deal with strep.It is NOT A SELF LIMITING ILLNESS- exactly the opposite!
A well taken case via a classical homeopath will handle strep- most likely a homeopathic nosode may be needed followed by a constitutional remedy.This of course can only be done after throat lab/test has been confirmed of strep.
Strep is verry dangerous and will cause chronic long lasting symptoms if treated via "western allopathic medicine". They have no clue on what "suppression "truly does. Yes strep most often causes future RA factors.If antibiotics are used.
I have seen cases of elderly with a past history of strep (as a child) suppressed by antibiotics that in their later yrs have RA.Again strep is NOT self limiting,it does NOT just go away. Specially NOT by using western allopathic antibiotics.Its good your went to a Homeopath for this.
---------------------------------------------------------------

2-Antidotes- homeopathy cannot be antidoted via antibiotics-
here are a few antidotes that will cause your remedies to stop working- mint-coffee-camphor-dentalwork
and there is a list of remedies that antidote eachother.
most MM have this list in the back of the book.(your hom needs to know this so he/she does NOT prescribe an antidote by accident).


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you, yes, this is what makes sense to me. I was just really scared at the time, an for some reason did not feel trust that my homeopath was telling me the right thing.

So, my younger one got a remedy, was getting better, and then I wound up giving him the abx anyway.

My older one never got a remedy but did get abx. Neither of them got the abx until almost a week after this started.

And yes, they were both positive on the strep test.

So, what do I do about it now? They have both had continued digestive issues since the abx (this was one year ago). Plus, my younger one developed a very intermittent strabismus, that is only when he focuses on something very up close. It is intermittent and infrequent, so we've been told to just watch it and he'll probably grow out of it. I think it is related to the fact that there is inflammation in his body. We discovered this strabismus about 7 months after the abx.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
So, what do I do about it now?

See a homeopath that is actually interested in using homeopathy! We have talked before about homeopaths that only look at part of the picture (and yours that really did nutritional supplementation with a bit of homeopathy as opposed to homeopathy along with nutritional counseling.) You haven't had great luck so it's really a matter of finding someone really great.

Perhaps you could ask Gina if she has a suggestion for someone in your area? I don't know anyone there to recommend them.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
See a homeopath that is actually interested in using homeopathy! We have talked before about homeopaths that only look at part of the picture (and yours that really did nutritional supplementation with a bit of homeopathy as opposed to homeopathy along with nutritional counseling.) You haven't had great luck so it's really a matter of finding someone really great.

Perhaps you could ask Gina if she has a suggestion for someone in your area? I don't know anyone there to recommend them.

Right, I know, I know...I think I have just been so hesitant to find someone since my last experience was so, well, less than optimal. I do need a new homeopath. This HAS to be my first priority this WEEK.

Do you think that the body can heal from the suppression that the abx caused, as GinaT said, with a new remedy?

So that brings me to...what do you guys think about over the phone vs in person? Some people I have contacted said they would rather not do over the phone with small children, that being in the room and observing is huge for them.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I absolutely believe that. 100%.

unfortunately I do agree that it is less that optimal to do an intake over the phone. In fact I just spoke with Gina about this very topic. I know the practitioners I have personally seen would not see people over the phone. I was very suprised when, in school people were very willing to do so. I will say that MANY do, but you do miss alot over the phone.

Gina made the point (and I hope it's okay with her that I'm paraphrasing here) that you aren't getting all of what you pay for if you do a consult over the phone. The practitioner also doesn't have all the info they need to properly treat you when they can't observe you. It's not a great situation.

In seminars when cases are discussed there is often video of the intake so that the participants can observe the patient. Their appearance and mannerisms both play into how the remedy is determined.

Sigh. I don't want it to be true, but it is. What I *don't* know is whether or not it's better to see a great practitioner over the phone vs. an okay practitioner in person.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Sigh. I don't want it to be true, but it is. What I *don't* know is whether or not it's better to see a great practitioner over the phone vs. an okay practitioner in person.

We need videophones to be more widely available. Maybe "more technology in healthcare" will solve this!







(sorry, I tune in and out of what's going on and I heard a very short clip about that from Pres. Obama)


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Shameless plug: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...2&postcount=77

Pat


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello Again Ladies
Video/Videophone is NOT good enough to do a proper casetaking. In person is the only way.
Yes I wrote down many points to Elisabeth regards consults done in person.Yes you can repost them here,Please do...................Dont have time to retype it.

Lets get a prespective on this:
Put it this way-if there was a prominant Cancer specialist across the country and he was the best one for you or your child would most people make the effort to travel and seek an in person Appt?.......................................So why not a trained Classical Homeopath?
Most cancer doctors have a 1-3% success rate using Allopathic Toxic- invasive meds-yet patients flock to their offices!
You have a greater chance of living a full healthy life seeking a trained classical Homeopath.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for the thumbs up:

"I dont do long distance casetaking "unless I have seen the patient for the first appt".
All follow up appt. can be done via phone/emails.That is not a problem.
I have many cases where patients come from far away.
The first two hr. casetaking must be in person.
Yes I can do a case online/phone but I personally think this is unethical to do-
Of course a homeopath can take money from long distance patients and
pretend to help them,Its just personal ethics-I dont work this way.Never have.

Why I dont do phone consults







no way around these..............)
1-A homeopath cannot interact with the patient face to face
2-cannot see gestures
3-cannot see posture
4-cannot observe nervous habits,restlessness/figets/tics
5-cannot smell the patient
5-cannot check tongue for markings(chinese Trad. M)/nailbeds for markings (miasms)
eyes for markings (iridology) skin for markings (miasms)
6- cannot observe tone/timing/pace of the voice
7-observe how a patient sits in the consultchair
8-manner of dress cannot be noted (miasms)
many more..................................too many to list.
Why do a case halfway?
Most of my cases are extremly complex deep chronic cases of allopathic iatrogenic suppressions,I desire to give my all when doing these cases,I expect the patients to also give their all when seeking counsil. Its a mutual respect."

I was hoping to refer some mamas here to Gina which is why I asked the question. I have to say I agree with everything she wrote, and it is all things that classical homeopaths are taught to take into consideration.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

I really like the idea of video chat like skype if there's going to be distance between patient and practitioner.

momofmine I just recently went through the fear crazy crazy fear when it came to strep. I also just discussed the fear with a friend who also had the fear with her strep. It is really a kind of remarkable. We both decided our Mom's put the fear in us since our chronic issues with it happened later in life and they were yelling at us that we better get straight to the hospital. My Mom once drove 2 1/2 hours to take care of me when she found out I had it once!! Really kind of scary if your Mom is that worried!! I'm going to look into the whole fear connection and this dis-ease. I think besides the crazy throat obviousness fear has got to be a symptom too. Was there any change in your kids life that needed to happen they might have been afraid of?

I 100% feel homeopathy can heal the supression of abx and immunizations. Thuja worked for my son. I took my remedy had my strep re-appear took a shot of abx. Had my strep show again and heal with an acute treatment. Then I got it on the right side and again healed with acute treatment again. Even on the same dose as abx it healed.

SO funny on the phone with my sister today and talking about how good I feel and am and how I am such a better person. She asked how I did it and I told her "I took my remedy". She just gave me one of my families.."OK Sara". And changed the subject


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Thanks for the thumbs up:

"I dont do long distance casetaking "unless I have seen the patient for the first appt".
All follow up appt. can be done via phone/emails.That is not a problem.
I have many cases where patients come from far away.
The first two hr. casetaking must be in person.
Yes I can do a case online/phone but I personally think this is unethical to do-
Of course a homeopath can take money from long distance patients and
pretend to help them,Its just personal ethics-I dont work this way.Never have.

Why I dont do phone consults







no way around these..............)
1-A homeopath cannot interact with the patient face to face
2-cannot see gestures
3-cannot see posture
4-cannot observe nervous habits,restlessness/figets/tics
5-cannot smell the patient
5-cannot check tongue for markings(chinese Trad. M)/nailbeds for markings (miasms)
eyes for markings (iridology) skin for markings (miasms)
6- cannot observe tone/timing/pace of the voice
7-observe how a patient sits in the consultchair
8-manner of dress cannot be noted (miasms)
many more..................................too many to list.
Why do a case halfway?
Most of my cases are extremly complex deep chronic cases of allopathic iatrogenic suppressions,I desire to give my all when doing these cases,I expect the patients to also give their all when seeking counsil. Its a mutual respect."

I was hoping to refer some mamas here to Gina which is why I asked the question. I have to say I agree with everything she wrote, and it is all things that classical homeopaths are taught to take into consideration.

Wow so right!! I forgot about smells and such. Plus even if you're skyping etc there may be a tic in the persons foot or something that could easily be out of the screen. So true so true.....Thank you Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Any recs for the Hawthorne, NJ area. I've got a friend there.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

I saw my homeopath yesterday and he gave me Nux Vomica as my remedy, 30c. I took it and immediately felt a mental shift. Right after the appointment I had to get a dental checkup (no cleaning or anything) and people in the office gave me so much attention because I was pregnant. This has not happened my whole pregnancy. It was like I had a signal switch to 'on' that said it was ok to approach me. He said to take it as needed.

I was really looking forward to seeing if I slept through my 4am 'waking' time and DS decided to come to bed at 4 and woke me up because the door was loud







:. Keeping my fingers crossed for tonight.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum* 
I saw my homeopath yesterday and he gave me Nux Vomica as my remedy, 30c. *I took it and immediately felt a mental shift.* Right after the appointment I had to get a dental checkup (no cleaning or anything) and people in the office gave me so much attention because I was pregnant. This has not happened my whole pregnancy. It was like I had a signal switch to 'on' that said it was ok to approach me. He said to take it as needed.

I was really looking forward to seeing if I slept through my 4am 'waking' time and DS decided to come to bed at 4 and woke me up because the door was loud







:. Keeping my fingers crossed for tonight.

That happens to me every time I've taken a remedy. I find it so fascinating. I feel like a little switch in my brain has *literally* been switched.
Hoping DS decides to sleep through the night tonight.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, there does seem to be a lot of fear around strep, and maybe that is part of what is handed down to us? Is that miasmic?

As for any changes they may have been scared of, I don't know, but that's something I will reflect on. I definitely think *I* had fear and baggage connected to it, from my experience as a teen and multiple abx from it that wrecked my health.

I have a friend out west who sees Lou Klein, and I was looking at his website, thinking maybe I'd try to see him, but he says the same thing, in person for 1st time. But then he does do skype or similar videophone systems for follow-ups. He is supposed to be very good. Maybe I could go visit my friend in Vancouver and go to him??

So would you say that it's best to get that first one-time consult in for the constitutional, and then if you have an acute issue arise, like strep for example







, then you can do that over the phone? Or is it that even then, it's better in person? That's the thing is that when your kids are sick you aren't going to drive a few hours to see someone. But for when you can plan ahead, that might be feasible.


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Elisabeth for posting my email regards longdistance casetaking- I should of just done a copy/paste......save some time.......Oops,Anyway Its up now............................................... ..
Thanks again!
Hopefully all this makes sense,To be in the same room as your patient speaks for itself,most often I can observe a person just visually and locate a typology. Of course this is NOT done,one cannot jump to conclusions,one cannot presume anything without doing the full case first and then the analysis afterwards. This all takes time.
Sometimes the imbalance lays so deeply buried,not even the first appt. will reveal the correct remedy.
Homeopathy is one of the most complex forms of medicine it totally encompases All aspects of the soul-mental/emotional/physical/pathology/dreams/latent miasms/iatrogenic exposures/spiritual traumas/and all of this might not of happened within the timespan of this patients life (prior to birth). Does a Allopath spend this much time on his patients?...............you all know the answer.
"I dont do long distance casetaking "unless I have seen the patient for the first appt".
All follow up appt. can be done via phone/emails.That is not a problem.
I have many cases where patients come from far away.
The first two hr. casetaking must be in person.
Yes I can do a case online/phone but I personally think this is unethical to do-
Of course a homeopath can take money from long distance patients and
pretend to help them,Its just personal ethics-I dont work this way.Never have.

Why I dont do phone consultsno way around these..............)
1-A homeopath cannot interact with the patient face to face
2-cannot see gestures
3-cannot see posture
4-cannot observe nervous habits,restlessness/figets/tics
5-cannot smell the patient
5-cannot check tongue for markings(chinese Trad. M)/nailbeds for markings (miasms)
eyes for markings (iridology) skin for markings (miasms)
6- cannot observe tone/timing/pace of the voice
7-observe how a patient sits in the consultchair
8-manner of dress cannot be noted (miasms)
many more..................................too many to list.
Why do a case halfway?
Most of my cases are extremly complex deep chronic cases of allopathic iatrogenic suppressions,I desire to give my all when doing these cases,I expect the patients to also give their all when seeking counsil. Its a mutual respect."


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

So would you say that it's best to get that first one-time consult in for the constitutional, and then if you have an acute issue arise, like strep for example , then you can do that over the phone?Yes correct A first time appt needs to be in person.
Or is it that even then, it's better in person? Acute symptoms and or follow up appt can be done via phone or email.AFTER the patient has been in office for a fist visit.That's the thing is that when your kids are sick you aren't going to drive a few hours to see someone.Many homeopaths like myself have a set retainer fee,so incase of an emergency a phone consult can be done within the same day as the payment has already been sent,homeopath does NOT need to wait for funds. Many homeopaths Like me have acute case taking questioneer form that can be filled out via email,so easy for distraught parents in case of emergency.


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

so much stuff gets explained onm these threads that i wish the homeopaths i have seen would have explained to me. i would have been a much better patient had i understood some of these things.

like the dr who only spoke to me through her secretary she gave a remedy that made my dd a wreck emotionally then a month ish later she was really sick diarea and stuff and i called her (she was in a city 2 1/2 hrs away but came to where i was once every 6 weeks,) she had told me that in between she works over the phone. but when i called her with my sick 3 yr old and we have no car she wanted me to come see her on a van with a guy who brings blood to the hospital with my feverish 3 y.o. with diarea, i wouldnt put a kid ike that in my own car for that long. but now i guess she wanted to see her in person to take the case again.

i have taken my remedy (what the dr says inmy remedy anyway) 3 times at 30c. for 2 nights now i have remembered my dreams that has been the only change.







we'll see.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gilamama* 
so much stuff gets explained onm these threads that i wish the homeopaths i have seen would have explained to me. i would have been a much better patient had i understood some of these things.

I totally agree. But at least this may be helping other people who come hear and read this later. I think it can be hard to change such deeply entrenched ways of thinking about things, especially when we have grown up in a society that worships conventional medicine and sees doctors as authorities to whom we must listen and adhere. I believe that having information like this puts you in a relationship with your health care provider, makes you part of the process, and how can it be any other way?


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

gilamama- I think thats pretty sweet that you have started to remember your dreams if you hadn't been doing that. I have found in this journey and GTyler has even mentioned how your dreams hold information in relation to your healing. In my case my dreams were a big part of what brought my ch to my remedy. I hope you're journaling them and share that you are remembering them with your practitioner. Are they in color?

My huge wave of love is back!!







: L







: O







: V







: E







:

These threads have been such a huge boost in my healing. Thank you everyone. Love ya'll!!


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

i actually dont know if i would have thought to mention it to her had you not posted as to how your dreams helped your practitioner in her analysis. i spoke with her this morningto see if i should take the remedy a 3rd time if that was the only change i had seen. she said yes and to speak in 2 weeks, but that is a god sign.

btw she also told me that she needs to do the first meeting in person and after that can work by phone. she is onlyabt 45 minutes from me but it is easier to focus on a conversation if i dont have to shlep my kids there withme.









so pb, gt, avent do you think my dd's lice can be treated acutely or does she really need a more thorough meeting with a homeopath? i am not sure what to do.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum* 
I saw my homeopath yesterday and he gave me Nux Vomica as my remedy, 30c. I took it and immediately felt a mental shift. Right after the appointment I had to get a dental checkup (no cleaning or anything) and people in the office gave me so much attention because I was pregnant. This has not happened my whole pregnancy. It was like I had a signal switch to 'on' that said it was ok to approach me. He said to take it as needed.

That's awesome! So he told you just to take it whenever? Is that the norm? It seems like most of them are more specific about the dose. Or maybe that was because this was for a specific acute thing, not a constitutional?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
That's awesome! So he told you just to take it whenever? Is that the norm? It seems like most of them are more specific about the dose. Or maybe that was because this was for a specific acute thing, not a constitutional?

Mine told me to take mine whenever too, but to success it each time (it's liquid.)


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

You gals are making me wish Saturday's appointment was for me instead of Adam. I really need the help.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Mine told me to take mine whenever too, but to *success* it each time (it's liquid.)

Just in case anyone watching is googling, it's "succussion" not "succession."


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Just in case anyone watching is googling, it's "succussion" not "succession."









Thanks.







I figured I was spelling it wrong, but didn't have time to Google it.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

meh. It's not like it's a common word, and WE all knew what you meant! It really doesnt' matter unless someone reading this is all, "what the hey?" and goes to look.







:


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
You gals are making me wish Saturday's appointment was for me instead of Adam. I really need the help.

Is this a follow-up for him that you really need to do now? If you went in and said hey, let's talk about me, would it _really_ be a problem? I think the kids really benefited when I turned the corner in the fall, and the pressure on mom is pretty huge, you've been working on this stuff for years!







:


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:

Is this a follow-up for him that you really need to do now? If you went in and said hey, let's talk about me, would it _really_ be a problem? I think the kids really benefited when I turned the corner in the fall, and the pressure on mom is pretty huge, you've been working on this stuff for years!
This is an initial appointment with a new homeopath. I weighed him today. He's 22 lbs at 18 months. He really needs some help in the food processing & enjoyment area. I'd feel too guilty switching to me.

If we have some success with him then I'll shcedule me & DD (who also needs help bad).

: ) C


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

I saw an ND for DS who helped some (ELISA for me), but not with homeopathy (I think). She gave DS one dose of Sulfur (sp?) which had no effect. Now that I am on a remedy, his poops have gotten curdy and yellow (most of the time), seems like it's made a huge difference in my digestion and thus in my breastmilk and thus in his digestion and output!


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kortner* 
I saw an ND for DS who helped some (ELISA for me), but not with homeopathy (I think). She gave DS one dose of Sulfur (sp?) which had no effect. Now that I am on a remedy, his poops have gotten curdy and yellow (most of the time), seems like it's made a huge difference in my digestion and thus in my breastmilk and thus in his digestion and output!

That's cool! Interesting thing for us, I'm not nursing either kiddo anymore, and I _still_ think it helped, even beyond me being happier and thus a better parent. However we do it, it really does seem like we are healing together with our kids.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
However we do it, it really does seem like we are healing together with our kids.

it's our soul agreement. They came here to help us heal and we are simply honoring that.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

So, is that a typical way of dosing, just taking it whenver you feel like you need it? I thought that was what not to do. Just being curious.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
So, is that a typical way of dosing, just taking it whenver you feel like you need it? I thought that was what not to do. Just being curious.

I believe the general way of dosing is that you wait for the return of symptoms. The same symptoms, I should specify. If *new* symptoms arise, your remedy may not be the same (or you may be dealing with something acute, which again may require a different remedy, if I understand correctly).


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

I am going to go to a new homeopath for my older ds (9), but we went to see a chiro last Monday, thinking that might also help, with the bedwetting and such. She was not forceful, but was more of the kind that does manipulations, as opposed to the activator. She moved his head and neck some, no forceful jerks, but she did do some light jerks with his legs, and she said the reason she didn't do much with his head/neck area was because his muscles were tense, and it was the first time for him, so he didn't know what to expect, and she would wait until he was more relaxed and trusted her more. I did bring up concern about too much manipulating the head/neck and she said she is very gentle, and is very cautious about that because she had some bad adjustments when she was in chiro school. I like her a lot, I just don't know what to expect b/c this is our first experience with chiro.

Anyway, my question related to homeopathy is, if we are seeking out a new homeopath and going to try a constitutional remedy, do you think it's better to do that first, or is it okay to do structural stuff along with it? Will it change the remedy picture?

Also, would it be better to do CST or something more gentle along with the homeopathy for now?

Just trying to decide whether or not to keep the appt.

Thanks!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
So, is that a typical way of dosing, just taking it whenver you feel like you need it? I thought that was what not to do. Just being curious.

Yeah, I should probably clarify what I said earlier. I don't just take it whenever I guess... it's when I feel a return of initial symptoms. And I have to wait for 2 full bad days, or 5 days of a plateau- where I feel like my improvements have stopped.

It is really interesting how different dosing can be for each case.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I think structural work and homeopathy work beautifully together. I don't think that some other forms of energy medicine are the best choice, because then you dont' know what's working. (I wouldn't want someone doing acupuncture at the same time as taking a remedy for instance.)

The right remedy can allow the body to hold adjustments better.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Okay, I still haven't heard from my ND. Should I call him?








Also, I was wondering (I think I saw this earlier but I'm too lazy to go back and look), is there a detriment to taking nutritional supplements while taking a remedy?


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I think structural work and homeopathy work beautifully together. I don't think that some other forms of energy medicine are the best choice, because then you dont' know what's working. (I wouldn't want someone doing acupuncture at the same time as taking a remedy for instance.)

The right remedy can allow the body to hold adjustments better.

I have a question - I started seeing an acupuncturist about 7 months ago, and then last month had my first appt. with my homeopath. Last week I told my acupuncturist that I was going to take a few months off from the acupuncture while I focus on homeopathy and finding the right remedy. Taking a long-term view, would you think that there would be a place for acupuncture in my future? As in, if I get to the point where things have progressed, and we have the remedy, and we are in maintenance mode, do you think there is a benefit to having acupuncture treatments also? Or should it be one or the other?


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I think structural work and homeopathy work beautifully together. I don't think that some other forms of energy medicine are the best choice, because then you dont' know what's working. (I wouldn't want someone doing acupuncture at the same time as taking a remedy for instance.)

The right remedy can allow the body to hold adjustments better.

Thanks!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I know that PB mentioned EFT on our last homeopathy thread, but I never got around to looking into it more.

But I just got my weekly email from Liz Lipski, and she is having a teleconference next Wednesday with Dr. Gary Schwartz - "Healing with the Emotional Freedom Technique." Her website (where you can register) is http://innovativehealing.com.

PB- was there something about using EFT specifically in regards to allergies, or allergic reactions, that you had mentioned?

You're allowed to post questions for the teleseminar, and I can't think of any good ones...


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm waiting for my BIL (who lives in an apartment by the garage) to get home with my remedy. The ND called while I was at the mw's to tell me he had one ready.







: No idea what it is, but I'm excited.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I adore EFT! I have done workshops and use it all the time. I am still shocked when it works as well as it does.

I have the professional DVD series, but as an FYI...when you buy the instructional series, Gary Craig allow you to replicate and distribute 100 copies. Sooooo, if several people chose to get in on it or one person did it and asked for donations for the time and expense involved in said replication and distribution it could be a very cool thing (if you guys are into it that is.) There are free tutorials on youtube and on www.emofree.com You don't need them, but they take it to a whole new level.

JacquelineR, I can't wait either!!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

It's heerree!!







:
It says "Remedy 200c".







I guess I'm one of those people who would be effected by what the internet says. It's all good. I had every intention of not looking it up anyway.








Is there a "best time" to take it? And I think there's more than one pellet, do I take them all? My ND isn't in the office tomorrow or I'd just phone and ask him... should I just wait and call him Monday?


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

We took our remedies tonight and I forgot that I wasn't supposed to touch the pellets. Should we redose tomorrow night?

What's the difference between dozing in water and putting the pellets under your tongue?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I just got my birthday present. A 50 remedy kit from Washington Homeopathics







: I am so excited, but haven't had the chance to play with it. Too busy. maybe later.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
I just got my birthday present. A 50 remedy kit from Washington Homeopathics







: I am so excited, but haven't had the chance to play with it. Too busy. maybe later.

Ooh- no fair. I want it to be my birthday too.









oh- and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
I just got my birthday present. A 50 remedy kit from Washington Homeopathics







: I am so excited, but haven't had the chance to play with it. Too busy. maybe later.

Happy birthday!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

happy birthday!

To a pp: I don't personally see an issue when I touch my own pellets. It's an issue (in my teaching) when you touch someone else's.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the birthday well wishes everyone. My birthday was at the end of jan but I had to wait until Feb to order because of money.
We've had a stomach bug around here. My boys threw up a lot and diahrrea. I never did, but it dragged on and on for me. It's like the germs couldn't escape so they kept pesturing me. Well I pulled out my kit and a book. Ds2 has one bright red cheek and one pale cheek. I picked ipecac for us. My stomach feels a little less sour and I've been feeling odd changes in my throat/sinuses. Wait and see.

The pellets are soooo tiny. It felt awkward handling them. One got stuck in the lid thread and I couldn't get it out.

I'm so excited to continue with this adventure.

I have two very good homeopaths to pick from. What are things that I should consider when picking? I don't know prices maybe I should check that out.


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

And I think there's more than one pellet, do I take them all?
Only take ONE no more.
Once your vital force has been activated by the well indicated homeopathic remedy its a matter of waiting ,your homeopath needs to inform you on what to do next,everyone is different. Never self dose/self prescribe if you dont fully understand the 101 basic principles of homeopathics.Specially not when addressing CHronic complex ailments.......................................... ....
dispensing:
Disolve it in water then succuss it (succuss=latin for shake)
this imparts kinetic energy to the remedy "wakes it up".The water acts like a vehicle for dispensing and contolling the potency.


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

The pellets are soooo tiny. It felt awkward handling them.
These globules are the closest to the Organon #10 poppysized globules recom. by Hahnemann (used by classical Homeopaths) But they are still too big- The actual #10 poppysize globules (pellets) are EVEN SMALLER.
Many Homeopathic Pharmacies that sell to laypersons produce pills/pellets much too large in size. This is considered a massive dose,not recom.I have seen homeopathic remedies the size of an aspirin! Try to stay away from these large pills...........................


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
And I think there's more than one pellet, do I take them all?
Only take ONE no more.
Once your vital force has been activated by the well indicated homeopathic remedy its a matter of waiting ,your homeopath needs to inform you on what to do next,everyone is different. Never self dose/self prescribe if you dont fully understand the 101 basic principles of homeopathics.Specially not when addressing CHronic complex ailments.......................................... ....
dispensing:
Disolve it in water then succuss it (succuss=latin for shake)
this imparts kinetic energy to the remedy "wakes it up".The water acts like a vehicle for dispensing and contolling the potency.









Thanks, Gina.








He put on the envelope that they're in to call for a follow up in about a month's time and to take no other remedies for now.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes, true #10's are like a grain of sand. I always wondered about the size discrepancy. Some pharmacies sell what they call #10's that clearly aren't.


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, true #10's are like a grain of sand. I always wondered about the size discrepancy. Some pharmacies sell what they call #10's that clearly aren't..................................

This brings up the next factor: The dose is too large-causing a Homeopathic"proving". Can you imagine how many #10poppyseed globules fit in a Aspirin sized pill? Thats like taking an aprox 30 globules in one dose!
Homeopathy is so powerfull that there are many other dispensing methods besides intake via the mouth.
1-under the tongue via the mouth
2-inhalation via the nose
3-just by having the remedy in your field of Aura (holding it in your hand)
4-Via contact in tearducts
5-via contact on the vagina
6-via the anus
7-via hairtransmission (longdistance homeo/hairtransmission)
I wrote an article about this if anyone is interested.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
I wrote an article about this if anyone is interested.
[/COLOR]

Ummm, YEAH!

I do know that a doctor that I have worked with has had issues dispensing remedies because she is affected by just being around them. In fact another one in the clinic last week spilled nat mur in a medicating dose on her hand accidentally as we were preparing remedies. She was a mess for the whole day until she antidoted with nux.


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

Homeopathy and Radiaesthesia

by Gina Tyler DHOM (permission granted by Gina Tyler to be posted here)

The Mystery Of Morphogenesis: How the Actual Forms of Living Things Come Into Being

What controls the homeostatic principle of life? What force animates matter? To be "alive", what does that mean? What are these invisible forces? These questions have always been debated. Can we find the mysteries of life under a microscope? For instance, health and disease have been 100% misdiagnosed by modern allopathic MDs, looking with their noses under their microscopes. Viruses, bacteria, cell destruction, atom and gene manipulations are all tackled with a limited perspective. A world full of linear and analytical thinking.

There is a bioenergetic phenomenon of inter-connected forces mentioned in "the Tao of Physics". An interface between quantum physics and the ancient cosmology of the Chinese ying/yang. This interaction of western and eastern cultures brings us to how this bioenergetic field relates to all living matter. Modern science has somewhat caught up to these mystic forces, having to acount for unexplained energies.

Human knowledge is limited and efforts are made to unravel the mysteries of nature, including the healing arts. In India's ayurveda, there is a system based on Sankhya that deals with dualism; two realities called prakriti and purusa. Disturbances can occur in this equillibrium. As Hahnemann said in the Organon of Medicine - "It is the morbidly affected vital force that produces disease."

Homeopathy is a method of healing the mind, body, and soul via means of energy. The homeopathic remedies resonate various frequencies of vibrational energy (bioenergy). Allopathy is a purely physical application of treatments. This limits its span, depth, and level of interaction, such as: inherited traits, past trauma, dream states, internal spiritual conflicts, miasmatic imprints and emotional imbalances.

Homeopathy is thought to be only a placebo; modern machinery cannot measure the contents of a homeopathic remedy, for instance: belladona 200c is harmless and has no side effects and yet the physical properties of the fresh belladona herb are a few of the most deadly toxins on earth. By the succusion methods of prepairing homeopathic remedies, other vibrational levels are reached. There are vibrational levels in all organic life forces. A homeopath, Dr. Grimmer, remarks, "there is something beyond all the material things we see around us. Homeopathy reaches up into other planes; mental and spiritual. That is why it cures. That is why it can wipe out inherited conditions."

"In the state of health the spirit like vital force (dynamis) animating the material organism reigns in supreme sovereignty."- Quote from Samuel Hahnemann -"The Organon".

Radiaesthesia goes one step further. This subject has always caught my attention. Starting with the place I was born in Java, Indonesia. Many medicine men and shamans were called upon for healing. These healing extraordinary powers of super energy surges, being able to have effects on others without being present in the same room or the same town. Via meditation this energy can be accessed by these experienced healers.

No special tools, no harmful prescription drugs, only the transfer of energy. This also has been used in negative ways, such as the methods of voodoo in Haiti, which were made from the hair of the person that was to be affected. Radiaesthesia needs no meditation, no spells, no shamans with magical powers, but it works on the same level. Homeopathic radiaesthesia must be done by an experienced homeopath. The patient must be asked the same tedious questions sometimes taking up to 2 hours each case. Questions regard their physical ailments, it's symptoms, modalities, mental, emotional, sleep states, dreams, eating likes and dislikes, traumas, family disease history, sexual habits, inherited traits (miasms), fears, and of course the objective observance of the patient (physical characteristics, nervous habits, odors, facial notations, tongue and nail, diagnosis, etc.).

After the entire case has been researched then the constitutional remedy can be found. From this constitutional remedy it's satelite remedies compliment and the patients miasmatic pre disposed background appears. Radiaesthesia uses the patients own hair to transmit the energy from one location to another. (Photographs or finger nails can also be used.)

As in ancient cultures hair and nails were considered the same as the person it came from, holding the same aura and vibrational patterns. American Indians are cautious about having their photos taken due to the belief that ones soul is now partly in the picture. How does a homeopathic treatment given on a photograph reach the owner? There is no difference between a photograph and the person, the frequency (wave length) of energy in its aura is the same. (The same applies to a person's signature.) Some can see these auras and most of us cannot. Auras change colors when a person is ill from an emotional or physical disease.

American Indians of many tribes still to this day have the belief that part of them is in the photo when it is taken of them. It's thought to be a mere superstition. Yet these Indians have had this "knowledge" for thousands of years. How did they come across this information? By ancestors? By trance? In Princeton University 1951, Curtis Upton, a civil engineer, and Howard Armstrong industrial chemist did many studies on the use of photographs and agriculture to control pests.

The theory behind the system was so bizarre, they said that the molecular and atomic make up on the photograph would resonate at identical frequencies of the objects that they represented pictorially. So by affecting the photograph with pesticides they believed the actual plants would be poisoned. (Used in infintesimal doses like homeopathy.) And it worked.

All of this may sound farfetched, but it has all been tested on many cases. B.Jain Publishers located in New Delhi has lists of examples of cured cases of cancer, abnormal lumps in abdomen, leprosy, rheumatic fever, epilepsy, uterine hemorrhage, high blood pressure, asthma, polio, heart palpitations, etc.. Most of these recorded cases of homeopathic radiaesthesia were done from 1969 thru 1972.

In most of these recorded cases, instant results appeared (4-10 minutes). A reaction of some sorts to confirm the correct remedy and/or correct potency of this remedy.

Homeopaths will agree that to find the correct potency requires study and time of trial and error. So the theory and mechanism of radiaesthesia via hair transmission proves beneficial confirming the potency and/or remedy choice instantly to follow up with future oral dosing of that same formula.

In the first stages of my study on hair tranmissions using homeopathy years ago, I used my son as an experiment, wanting to see for myself if this all really works. To keep it simple, I used my son's acute symptom of epistaxis (bleeding from the nose).

From previous homeopathic dosing, I already knew what remedy to give him to stop the bleeding. I proceeded to pluck one hair, with the root, from his head, placing it in a small dish with a few drops of water and the homeopathic indicated remedy (root end in the solution). All the while he was in another room. I noticed an immediate response from him yelling, "My nose stopped bleeding!". I made a notation of the fact and then I continued to try it in reverse (which is not normally done), taking the hair out of the solution and cleaning it off.

He immediately started to panick and blood proceded once again. Normally a homeopath would give an oral dose immediately after confirmation of radiaesthesia hair transmission to continue the healing process.

Ancient approaches of balancing energy... the Chinese call it ch'i, the Hindus call it prana, homeopaths and quantum physics call it vital force.

1- Low frequency electromagnetic field.
2- Nonelectrical subtle energy field (ch'i - the universal life energy).

Disharmony can happen at any level beyond the physical, such as in the etheric, astral, and mental levels. For example: the astral body experiences expression and repression of emotion. This dysfunction can cause an imbalance in the physical body (illness).

Consciousness is a type of energy. Using insight to reach higher frequencies, it can interact with its environment in several dimensions. (including in its dream state.) Modern allopaths do not address multidimensional humans (only the physical). This is why forms of energy healing such as accupuncture, reiki, balancing of chakras, prayer, chanting, and now homeopathy are looked upon as a rebalancing of blocked energy instead of surpressing via invasive surgery and toxic drugs.

An illness is also looked at from another perspective such as a life style change, a transformation to move our consciouness, or a learning tool/gift.

To be threatened by a terminal disease, one taps into negative and positive energy. One can escalate fear, then death. The other , peace and healing.

As I observed in India, the homeopathic cancer patients are never told that they have the disease. Where the mind goes, the body will follow.

Homeopathy works on all of these subtle levels, most of which we do not understand. My favorite experiment is that of my own solution for car motion sickness. Over an over I have personally experienced an instant relief of headache and nausea by just holding a homeopathic remedy in my left hand. For the acute illness motion sickness there is no need to swallow pills.

Radiaesthesia can also be done with color therapy, gem therapy, and magnetic therapy. These are all forms of vibrational energy. In 1967, Dr. Bhattacharya of Calcutta, a homeopath from India, did extensive research on these other forms of radiaesthesia. Using photographs, he said, "Stop and think... realize we all are actually an individual with no replica on this entire earth. This is indisputable, thus a photo bears all his personal characteristics."

Every living being is radiating at a particular frequency. That is why their features are different from another person. This frequency does not change throughout his life, from young, to old. That is why when several people have the same illness, several individual remedies must be given according to their own separate vibrational identity.

In allopathy the same prescription drug is given to thousands with like illness. This makes no sense unless we as humans were all "indentical in everyway". And we know this is false. Nature heals with a minimum of matter, yet with maximum effect. Nature uses subtler forces to reach our energy fields and our energy body. Curing did not mean the mere treating of the visible body.

The Mystical Properties of Hair:The relationship between separated hair and the body. Ritual shaving of a child's hair...Why some cultures place hair in a sacred place... An imbalance of any illness shows in the hair itself. For instance: a homeopath can look at Alopecia Areatta and relate this to the syphlitic miasm. Placing human hair in any garden keeps away the neighborhood cats. Animals feel the presence of the owners via the hair...how? The Chinese burn human hair into an ash to stop bleeding. It works, but why and how?

In some cultures hair from all family members are used to create intertwined art pieces as keepsakes for bonding purposes. As long as the owner of the hair itself is still alive, the hair obtained for transmission purpose has all its energetic properties needed.

Kirlian photographs show the same auric field in attached or detached hair, nails, and limbs of any human being. These photos take pictures of the aura, corona discharge, or prana, all are one and the same.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, I took my remedy yesterday afternoon. Again felt that weird little "click" like a switch was turned on or off (really, wth is UP with that?!)... It's always in a different place, depending on the remedy, so I *do* know that this is a remedy I haven't had before (not that I've had many).
After I felt the click, things (colors, light) literally looked brighter. I didn't notice much else for a while, but my thinking seems to be shifting... I'm sure someone here knows what I mean. About 4 hours after I took it (around 8pm?), I suddenly felt... yucky. Let's just say that I almost had an accident.







This morning, I felt a little more nauseous than I have in a few days (I was gagging and on the verge of dry heaving when I woke up), but it seems to have subsided more quickly than it had been.
Also, I'm suddenly craving coffee.







: I haven't had coffee since July.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you Gina for posting that!


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

momofmine
Thank you Gina for posting that!
You are welcome,If anyone has any questions please do ask..........................


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

So I just saw my homeopath today and I think I screwed up. Originally she gave me lycopodium, which helped a lot but then I plateaued. So she gave me sepia about 1-2 months after the lycopodium. I thought it made me worse and I waited 2 weeks and was miserable and while she was on vacation I took a dose of lycopodium without consulting her. It helped but I plateaued again and have gotten progressively worse over the past few weeks. At some point I sent her an email telling her I took the dose of lycopodium but I think she forgot. So today she looked at what she gave me last and gave me another dose of sepia (thinking it worked last time) and, although it didn't sound right, I didn't remember until afterwards what had happened. So now I am waiting to see if I get worse again. I really need something - it's been a really difficult few weeks and I am just exhausted, frustrated, angry, and overwhelmed. And I'm too embarrassed to email her and tell her what I did!


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

I really need something - it's been a really difficult few weeks and I am just exhausted, frustrated, angry, and overwhelmed. And I'm too embarrassed to email her and tell her what I did! .................................................. .

Dont ever feel that way its best to NOT self prescribe,you will complicate the entire process of healing by doing this. Many times there is NO need to take the exact same remedy same potency repeatedly. If you do it can cause a Homeopathic Proving.
A complex constitutional chronic case cannot zig zag like this will only cause you and your homeopath utter frustration. Once a body has been properly activated via its vital force the healing has begun. Everyone at their own speed,you cannot hurry it up. By taking MORE remedies,just does not work this way.
Many impatient people asking for help end up messing up their case by self prescribing. The healing process takes time example; In chronic cases most likely one month for each yr you have had symptoms. And that is IF THE CORRECT remedy and potency was prescribed. To choose one remedy out of 3,000+ poss. options is verry difficult for a trained practicioner-IMpossible for a layperson.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
Many impatient people asking for help end up messing up their case by self prescribing. *The healing process takes time example; In chronic cases most likely one month for each yr you have had symptoms.* And that is IF THE CORRECT remedy and potency was prescribed. To choose one remedy out of 3,000+ poss. options is verry difficult for a trained practicioner-IMpossible for a layperson.









Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
The healing process takes time example; In chronic cases most likely one month for each yr you have had symptoms.

Wow... I might be at this healing for a while.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
Many times there is NO need to take the exact same remedy same potency repeatedly. If you do it can cause a Homeopathic Proving.

My homeopath gave me a liquid remedy, and I take it as needed (well, after initial symptoms return for 2 days, or improvements plateau for 5 days.) I'm supposed to succuss it each time and take 2 droppersfull. That's not something that will cause a proving, right?

I just took mine again today. The past few days my emotions have just been out of control. And again, just like each time- I feel dizzy about 30 seconds after I take it. Such a weird feeling.

And each time I take it, the eczema on my arm (which appeared after my first remedy) pops up again. And then as it starts to heal, the circle widens as it fades. And then I take another dose, and the flaring comes up in the middle of the circle. Hard to explain... it just looks really weird. Kind of like a raindrop causing a ripple in water. It starts out with just a drop in the middle, then turns into a circle with raised edges but flat in the middle. Ok, I'm going to stop describing my eczema now.







:


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
I really need something - it's been a really difficult few weeks and I am just exhausted, frustrated, angry, and overwhelmed. And I'm too embarrassed to email her and tell her what I did! .................................................. .

Dont ever feel that way its best to NOT self prescribe,you will complicate the entire process of healing by doing this. Many times there is NO need to take the exact same remedy same potency repeatedly. If you do it can cause a Homeopathic Proving.
A complex constitutional chronic case cannot zig zag like this will only cause you and your homeopath utter frustration. Once a body has been properly activated via its vital force the healing has begun. Everyone at their own speed,you cannot hurry it up. By taking MORE remedies,just does not work this way.
Many impatient people asking for help end up messing up their case by self prescribing. The healing process takes time example; In chronic cases most likely one month for each yr you have had symptoms. And that is IF THE CORRECT remedy and potency was prescribed. To choose one remedy out of 3,000+ poss. options is verry difficult for a trained practicioner-IMpossible for a layperson.









I know I made a mistake and won't do it again. I just hope I didn't screw it up too badly. I will come clean with my homeopath next time I talk to her.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

So the homeopath I saw on Saturday just put Adam's remedy into the mail. I'm excited to try.

She only uses pellets. i heard liquid remedies are better. We'll see how this goes......


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avent* 
Not to burst your bubble, but most folks in the world would benefit from a few doses of Nat-m due to repressed grief. It's great that it's helping you but it still might be far from "your remedy."









thanks so much for responding. It just didn't make sense that it wasn't my remedy, but I was seeing changes in myself, unrelated to regular nat mur. so much sense. It was a puzzle I couldn't figure out at all, especially in an area I'm such a newbie at.
What makes me sad is that my oldest, (5.5) really reacted to it the two times I gave it to him. All of his old eczema, flat rashes popped up all over his body. It makes me sad that such a little guy has repressed grief.


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

She only uses pellets. i heard liquid remedies are better. We'll see how this goes......
__________________

It's not the pellets that are the problem its how the pellets are DISPENSED. A pellet needs to be no bigger than a poppyseed (Organon #10size poppyseed remedies used by classical homeopaths) This pellet needs to be disolved in water. Then succussed,then one teaspoon taken. Do not ever take the same potency,this means that each time you need another dose it HAS TO BE SUCCUSSED again prior to the teaspoon.
Did your homeopath tell you this?


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

All of his old eczema, flat rashes popped up all over his body. It makes me sad that such a little guy has repressed grief............................................. ..........Please dont worry,Its best that it all comes out and gets resolved (not suppressed) It might NOT be the childs grief,it might of been passed on via the parents (suppressed longterm grief) The body does retain trauma,yes even grief,it does NOT just let it go,Thank god we have homeopathy to resolve these traumas.
The skin symptoms are an external manifestation of what turmoil is going on deep within.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay I have a question:

Gina, on another thread (I have no idea where now) you were talking to some mamas about not suppressing things on the skin. I think the person was talking about warts, and they used an OTC treatment, and you said, that's suppressing it.

Well, I have some calluses on the bottoms of both feet. For years I thought they were plantar warts. They were so painful, and I tried many natural remedies for them, like duct tape, scraping them away with a callus razor-type thing. I could cut them back, and they would just regrow. When they would get really bad and thickened they would be so painful to walk on. I had told my homeopath about them too, and he barely glanced at them. The weird thing was that they were in three spots, in the EXACT same spots on both of my feet. Well, I had years of the same homeopathic remedy, but it never impacted my feet.

I finally went to a podiatrist and he told me that they were not plantar warts at all. He said they are just calluses, and that it was from the way I was walking and the shoes I was wearing. He said that my shoes were too narrow, and that I had very wide feet across the toe box area. But because my feet are more narrow at the heel, I've been buying shoes to fit the back of my feet (so the heels don't slip), when really I needed wider shoes to accommodate the width of my feet in the front. He said I needed to get wider shoes, and that even wearing narrower shoes once a week would make the calluses come back. He sanded the calluses down with some kind of power tool, and I have never felt so good in all my life when I left his office. It was a huge difference.

Since then, I have wider shoes now, but I do still wear other shoes, and the calluses do come back. I went back once, and he sanded them down again. Only now they come back in different spots. There is one spot that is the same, but now I have a couple that are different. My 4th and 5th toes are also slightly bent over on their side, and I really think all this is somehow related to the way I walk, that I need some kind of structural work to realign things.

My question (sorry it took me so long to get here) is that the calluses are back and are to the point of being very very painful again. In this case, is going to the podiatrist for him to sand them down, is that suppressing them? Because it's not like a virus that would cause warts, this is more of a structural thing I think. I don't want to suppress them, but I'd like to not have pain walking.

Thank you!


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

My question (sorry it took me so long to get here) is that the calluses are back and are to the point of being very very painful again. In this case, is going to the podiatrist for him to sand them down, is that suppressing them? NoBecause it's not like a virus that would cause warts,Correct this is more of a structural thing I think. I don't want to suppress them, but I'd like to not have pain walking........................................... .............................................."

There are remedies for this problem,dont understand why your homeopath has not addressed it?
Example: (just a general statement,does not mean its the remedy for you) Graph. has alot of these skin problems you mentioned.......................Ask your hom. To consider looking this up....................................








And yes That was me discussing Warts and suppressions.No one paid ANY attention to what I said there...*.................................................. .


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you so much! I wanted to make an appt but didn't want to go the "suppress it" route. Yes, I've been seeing the same homeopath for 9 years, and some things have been helped, but some not. I am not going back to him actually.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:

She only uses pellets. i heard liquid remedies are better. We'll see how this goes......
__________________

It's not the pellets that are the problem its how the pellets are DISPENSED. A pellet needs to be no bigger than a poppyseed (Organon #10size poppyseed remedies used by classical homeopaths) This pellet needs to be disolved in water. Then succussed,then one teaspoon taken. Do not ever take the same potency,this means that each time you need another dose it HAS TO BE SUCCUSSED again prior to the teaspoon.
Did your homeopath tell you this?
My homeopath does not do water potencies. Finding one that does around here is next to impossible.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
And yes That was me discussing Warts and suppressions.No one paid ANY attention to what I said there...*.................................................. .

Apparently some of us did.


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

Apparently some of us did.














:
Perhaps we can continue that subject here...................


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
Apparently some of us did.














:
Perhaps we can continue that subject here...................

Yes! I am always up for continuing this discussion. This is one of the things that I want to learn more about in regards to homeopathy.

For example, my younger one (4 yo) has always been more prone to rashes, the kind that fade quickly. My older child had eczema from food allergies when he was younger, but he hae never ever had the kind of rashes my 4 yo has. Not that he's had them a lot, but there have been two or three times that he had a rash with a virus/fever. I had no idea that you could get a general rash from a virus. I thought all the rashes were things like measles, roseola, etc.

He also got a skin rash when he had his allergic peanut reaction. And when both of my kids had strep, he got the scarlatine rash, but my older one didn't.

This one of the reasons I got scared about the strep, when he had the rash in conjunction with it.

So, my homeopathic view on rashes and skin eruptions has always been that it's a good thing. That means the body is pushing stuff out instead of internalizing it to inner organs, right?

However, at the same time, I wonder if his proclivity for rash-like illnesses is part of his whole remedy picture, and indicative that he needs a constitutional. What do you think?


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

So, my homeopathic view on rashes and skin eruptions has always been that it's a good thing. That means the body is pushing stuff out instead of internalizing it to inner organs, right?

You are correct. The "external manifestations" AKA skin ailments- are a visual symptom of the imbalance deep within us.May I ask Was your child with the rashes vaccinated? If so has this been addressed via homeopathy? Some classical Homeopaths use the Miasmatic approach to case analysis regards skin symptoms. By using this form of miasmatic analysis the proper anti-miasmatic remedy can be found-less guesswork.


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

I thought all the rashes were things like measles, roseola, etc.

Sorry That is nOt correct. A rash can occur because the immune system is reacting to 'something'.................
1-rash from a poison plant
2-rash from nerves (like hives that come and go) Mentally-emotionally activated.
3-Rash from vaccinations
4-rash from external heat (sun)
5-rash from ibupro- (aspirins-Advil-tyl-etc)
6-rash from antibiotics
7-rash from various foods/drinks
Thats why Homeopaths need to do a full casetaking to find out the onset/cause/symptomology
allopaths (western MD's) use all sorts of Suppressives topicals and internal meds "one pill for all rash theory" This causes a dangerous suppression.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
So, my homeopathic view on rashes and skin eruptions has always been that it's a good thing. That means the body is pushing stuff out instead of internalizing it to inner organs, right?

You are correct. The "external manifestations" AKA skin ailments- are a visual symptom of the imbalance deep within us.May I ask Was your child with the rashes vaccinated? If so has this been addressed via homeopathy? Some classical Homeopaths use the Miasmatic approach to case analysis regards skin symptoms. By using this form of miasmatic analysis the proper anti-miasmatic remedy can be found-less guesswork.


Can you tell me more about this miasmatic approach, and how to find someone who uses that approach?

So would you say then, that his tendency towards the rashes does indeed indicate an imbalance? That was what I was wondering, if it means there is an underlying imbalance there from the start, or if it is just the way his particular body processes toxins and tries to push them out. As in the case of a virus followed by a rash a few days later, or with the strep when he got the scarlatina rash, like ti was his body pushing out the strep.

Not sure which it is.

No, he has never ever had a single vaccine in his life, and he never had any allopathic medicine at all ever, not even during pregnancy, not even one dose of Tylenol, until he had the antibiotics for strep last February.

BUT, this tendency for rashes was there before the antibiotics. The few viral rashes he had and the peanut allergic rash all happened BEFORE the antibiotics. In fact, he hasn't actually had any rash at all since the scarlatina. Although those very fine bumps from the scarlatina rash are still just barely there on his back, you can't see them, but you could feel them, they are more faded, but his back is not smooth like it once was.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTyler* 
I thought all the rashes were things like measles, roseola, etc.

Sorry That is nOt correct. A rash can occur because the immune system is reacting to 'something'.................
1-rash from a poison plant
2-rash from nerves (like hives that come and go) Mentally-emotionally activated.
3-Rash from vaccinations
4-rash from external heat (sun)
5-rash from ibupro- (aspirins-Advil-tyl-etc)
6-rash from antibiotics
7-rash from various foods/drinks
Thats why Homeopaths need to do a full casetaking to find out the onset/cause/symptomology
allopaths (western MD's) use all sorts of Suppressives topicals and internal meds "one pill for all rash theory" This causes a dangerous suppression.

Oh, yes, most definitely. I just meant that my first child had never had a rash with a viral fever before, and I never knew that you could get a rash from just a generic virus until child # 2 came along. I do agree though, that there is danger in suppressing.

With the antibiotics, my son had a homeopathic remedy for about 5 days before the antibiotics.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

that's the problem! The miasmatic approach is the approach that makes 100% sense. Seriously, if you had the ability I would say just see Gina. Finding one that truly understands this way of prescribing is challenging. I dont' really understand why. It is brilliant. Ever since learning about homeopathy years ago I have been obsessed with miasms and miasmatic prescribing (as I'm sure you all know by now!) It's what drew me in more than anything. It explained so much! I just recently started reading another book and I'm just continuing to get blown away.

I really wish I knew how to find homeopaths that practice this way. Every homeopath (for the most part) understands the concept of miasms....but bringing them into daily practice is a different story all together.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay, Gina, do you want to take a vacation? Maybe all of us East Coasters can go in together and pay your airfare out here for a week. Lovely place in the spring, it is.

Seriously, if someone took the expense to fly somewhere and see a homeopath, could they then just do everything else on the phone forever after?


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

Can you tell me more about this miasmatic approach, and how to find someone who uses that approach?
Elisabeth has already answered this question. I wrote a long article on Miasms Posted it here somewhere,dont know if the moderators deleted it? (prob go to searchbox) Let me know I will repost it if you cant find it.
Its been published in many many homeopathic journals,on line and in actual print(magazines). If you google it (with my name attached)I am sure you will find it aswell ,Its a complex subject that most homeopaths either rufuse to acknowledge or are just too lazy to learn it. I agree with Elisabeth it is the study of miasmatic principles that made homeopathy come to life for ME.


----------



## GTyler (Jan 17, 2009)

Seriously, if someone took the expense to fly somewhere and see a homeopath, could they then just do everything else on the phone forever .....................................
I cannot answer for every homeopath but myself. The answer in my case is "YES",Only the first time appt. needs to be in person,the follow up appts. and any acutes can be done over the internet and or phone.
It just depends on the ethics of each Practicioner,Can they REALLY do a proper case long distance without seeing their patients in person.......In my oppion NO. Many homeopaths that do prescribe without seeing their patients EVER,do not have great results,Its JUST NOT possible!

Okay, Gina, do you want to take a vacation.......................................... .
Yes I do ,I volunteer All my "vacation" time in Indonesia,homeopathic volunteer work is what I love the most.
To be able to help these people in remote clinics where the poorest of poor live has given me great joy.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay, so sorry, I am off to re-read the thread. I do remember this being talked about now, but I glazed over I guess.

Thanks! That's great that you volunteer your time like that, here too.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Still feeling (more) angry than I have been- which was one of my complaints when I went to see my ND regarding a constitutional. I don't feel quite so... spinny though... Foggy, unfocused? Distracted? Can't quite place the right name to the feeling. I've been having more outbursts though- yelling more.








*sigh*


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Exhausted today. Seem to be calming down some, but not sure since I'm sooo tired.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, I've been feeling pretty good today. I've had a couple of annoyed bouts but nothing like the horrid anger I have been feeling. My brain feels like it used to... I used to be very organized and feel as though I'm getting there again- or at least capable of getting there! I've been spending time today setting goals for myself- nothing "major" just like "I'll do dishes every day, wash a load of laundry and fold 2 loads." type thing.
Gtg, supper's ready.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Well, I've been feeling pretty good today. I've had a couple of annoyed bouts but nothing like the horrid anger I have been feeling. My brain feels like it used to... I used to be very organized and feel as though I'm getting there again- or at least capable of getting there! I've been spending time today setting goals for myself- nothing "major" just like "I'll do dishes every day, wash a load of laundry and fold 2 loads." type thing.
Gtg, supper's ready.

Glad you're feeling better. I'm with you on the starting to feel organized thing. I just looked at my desk tonight thinking that I really need to go through the 2 months worth of crap that I've piled on top of it.







But it seems doable now, where a few weeks ago it would have been overwhelming.

I noticed something different this last time I took my remedy- my eczema didn't flare. Or at least not as much. It was a little itchy the next morning, but I didn't get any new patches or anything. Do you think that's a good sign? That maybe I don't have as much crap in me that needs to get out?


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

JR - I'm glad you're feeling better! Are things okay with DH? MIL? the house?

CS - Whoa! Considering your latest allergy thread, I would interpret it as a good thing!


----------



## menomena (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so inspired by all of your progress. Just needing to actually make the call to my homeopath. I'm having a hard time remembering everything I need to do lately, despite writing it down. I just need to carry a "cheat sheet" to do list in my pocket and pull it out whenever i have five minutes to myself (like now - get stuff done instead of tool around online).


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok ladies, I need some advice ASAP. This is, yet again, about DD's diaper (yeast) rash.

She gets the rash every time she has a food reaction, but it fades within a day or two along with her other symptoms. But the latest rash popped up when she got her remedy (lycopodium, 200C, 2 pellets crushed and dissolved in water.) *It has not gone away since*. It has been more than 2 months.







:

Thanks to PB's suggestion, I bought a calendula ticture which has helped a TON. It seems to keep it from spreading. But the rash is coming out from the inside... it just keeps bubbling up through her skin. She is so miserable. It wakes her (and me) up at night. She spends hours a day just clawing at her crotch.







I have her in panties all day (cloth diaper only at night). I can't let her be naked, or she will just sit down on our nasty synthetic carpet (which irritates it even more) and scratch herself until she bleeds.

I know that this is something that is a result of the remedy, and also possibly she's still reacting to something in my diet (although all other symptoms have flared and gone away completely). I've been using nystatin ointment twice a day (per the ped), which seems to do nothing. I finally broke down and call the ped back (who is also the homeopath, even though I am very annoyed at her right now) and she told me to switch to chlortrimazole, another topical anti-fungal.

So here's my problem- isn't this going against every rule in homeopathy? I don't want to supress the symptoms. But atm, I will do just about anything to make this rash go away, because it is just making us miserable. I even asked about going to some oral nystatin, but she ignored my suggestion and said to use the other topical. (Side question- would oral nystatin be considered suppression? Because it would be killing the internal yeast, not suppressing it like a topical. ??) I specifically asked if there was an acute remedy that might help, and again my question didn't get answered...

If you guys have any other suggestions for me, I am all ears. Seriously. I just about lost it last night, because I couldn't get DD to stop scratching. Which of course makes it worse...


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I have no advice, CS.







I'm sorry your dd is going through that (and you with her).







I hope PB or someone will be able to tell you what you need to know.
I need to just sort of vent for a minute.
I'm down today. Yesterday was so good and today I can't seem to get my head straight. I want to go lay on the couch and cry. It took me the majority of the morning (and part of the afternoon) just to get my dishes done.







And I'm tired again. Like, bone sore weary but I can't seem to sleep. I wake up every half hour to hour and have a hard time getting back to sleep- have been doing since I took my remedy.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I need to just sort of vent for a minute.
I'm down today. Yesterday was so good and today I can't seem to get my head straight. I want to go lay on the couch and cry. It took me the majority of the morning (and part of the afternoon) just to get my dishes done.







And I'm tired again. Like, bone sore weary but I can't seem to sleep. I wake up every half hour to hour and have a hard time getting back to sleep- have been doing since I took my remedy.

Sorry you feel like crap today. How long ago did you take your remedy? I hope that the aggravations get better soon.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

All right. Here it comes.
I messed up with my dosing... and I didn't tell my ND.
He gave me 4 pellets- one dose- of my remedy. Me, being me, decided to take one on Saturday. When I spoke to him on Monday, I found out he'd given me one dose and I should have taken them all... Rather than saying "Hey, I'm an impatient sot.. what should I do now?" I just took the other 3 pellets.







:
Note to self: make sure you know what you're supposed to be doing before you do it.
Gina, please don't yell at me. I don't think I can handle it today.


----------



## myjo (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi Jacqueline, we met over in the allergies forum. Please don't worry too much. Homeopathy can be confusing and it's easy to make mistakes. You might have a somewhat worse aggravation than usual, but it should pass. I tend to agree with Gina about dosing, size ten pellets diluted in water is the best way to go. I don't understand why so many homeopaths give multiple pellets in one dose. If they have the prescription and potency correct, they shouldn't need more than one pellet.

I also wanted to comment on the foot callous discussion. It was interesting to me because I'm a meridian reflexology student. The location of the callouses many times indicates the location of energetic imbalances in the meridians. Regular reflexology can change that energy enough to bring healing, as can a homeopathic remedy.

Okay, time to come clean with my own confusion. As Jaqueline already knows, I have a 4 year old with asthma that is activated with each virus he contracts. This has become life threatening, and he has had to have prednisone once to save his life. As a student of homeopathy and other types of energetic medicine, this just killed me. I know how horribly suppressive steroids are. I feel like I'm between a rock and a hard place. I was so scared by his last attack that I actually got a prescription for the dread inhaled steroids. We haven't used them, and I don't know if I will as he seems somewhat better. We are going to incredible lengths to address this issue naturally, specifically through NAET and meridian reflexology. There are no classical homeopaths here, only NDs whom I do not trust with homeopathy. So we are going this other route. I am very afraid that, although these treatments are beginning to help, he may get another episode of life threatening asthma before his system is balanced enough and we will be obligated to give him more poison to save his life. Can this type of dilemma eventually be overcome with energetic therapies? I know it is very complicated to prescribe homeopathic remedies when so much suppression has taken place. I just feel awful.

Also, I wonder what your opinions are on the use of supplements. Are they all suppressive? I know megadoses are considered suppressive, but what about normal doses?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
All right. Here it comes.
I messed up with my dosing... and I didn't tell my ND.
He gave me 4 pellets- one dose- of my remedy. Me, being me, decided to take one on Saturday. When I spoke to him on Monday, I found out he'd given me one dose and I should have taken them all... Rather than saying "Hey, I'm an impatient sot.. what should I do now?" *I just took the other 3 pellets.*







:
Note to self: make sure you know what you're supposed to be doing before you do it.
Gina, please don't yell at me. I don't think I can handle it today.










You need to tell the ND. It is totally relevant to your case.

The one pellet was fine. He only meant that you could have taken all four pellets, as one dose. Redosing TODAY was double dosing though. That is why you feel like crap today!

You better warn your husband, especially if it was 200c! And seriously get outside away from people, into the sunshine this weekend, cause you are apt to bite everyone's head off tomorrow.









By Sunday, you ought to feel spectacular, I believe. Monday at the latest. But, take some Rescue Remedy tomorrow (all day long)! And get some sleep.










Pat


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myjo* 
I also wanted to comment on the foot callous discussion. It was interesting to me because I'm a meridian reflexology student. The location of the callouses many times indicates the location of energetic imbalances in the meridians. Regular reflexology can change that energy enough to bring healing, as can a homeopathic remedy.

Thanks for that suggestion. I'll have to look for someone who does that. I've been thinking about some form of energetic therapy for myself too, just started CST/chiro with the kids. And I'm finding a new homeopath too. Can you do a phone consult, or is there somewhere that you could drive that's not too unreasonable for that first visit?

JR, sorry you are having such a rough time. If you feel like this is worse, I would call your homeopath back.

CS, I agree, it seems all those topical things like nystatin and clotrimazole are suppressive. How did she react to coconut? Sometimes the oil is not the same, maybe you could try a tiny bit of it on her skin and see if that helps?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
You need to tell the ND. It is totally relevant to your case.

The one pellet was fine. He only meant that you could have taken all four pellets, as one dose. Redosing TODAY was double dosing though. That is why you feel like crap today!

You better warn your husband, especially if it was 200c! And seriously get outside away from people, into the sunshine this weekend, cause you are apt to bite everyone's head off tomorrow.









By Sunday, you ought to feel spectacular, I believe. Monday at the latest. But, take some Rescue Remedy tomorrow (all day long)! And get some sleep.










Pat

To be more clear, I took the other 3 pellets on Monday after talking to my ND.
Yesterday, I felt great. Today I feel like a$$ again.


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

im so sorry cs and jr







. i wish i had anything helpful to offer you both.
cs, your poor dd with her itching, it's so strange that it popped up since the homeopathy. i wonder why? its been so long... there's nothing else that possibly changed 2 months ago? im sure you've been over it a million times.







mama.
today is dds second day of her remedy (for the second attempt) and her fever was gone all day. she was def still not herself, but so much better! so i decided to take my remedy too and i really truly felt so much happier today. now granted, dd slept better last night than she has in a week and a half at least ( remedy?!), but i really think that the remedy is making me feel better too. i was really open to it last time but when it bothered dd i just stopped it and tried here and there. now this time im goin full on with it as long as possible!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myjo* 

Also, I wonder what your opinions are on the use of supplements. Are they all suppressive? I know megadoses are considered suppressive, but what about normal doses?

What about "supplement" with nutrient dense whole foods? http://heal-thyself.ning.com/forum/t...nt-dense-foods

This old thread about preventing allergies and asthma covers some of the environmental options to decrease the immune system assaults. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...46&postcount=3

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
To be more clear, I took the other 3 pellets on Monday after talking to my ND.
Yesterday, I felt great. Today I feel like a$$ again.

The number of pellets is less relevant than t_he duration between the dosing_, per my understanding. It is a "double dose" because it was "too soon" to take again. The number of pellets, not mattering. (although, Gina really doesn't want one to take more than ONE pellet, at a time.)

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

CS, I wouldn't do the suppressant things, do soothing alternatives, such as the soaks, lavender, probiotics topically. Perhaps, test coconut oil topically in a clear area.

I'd call the ped again. It doesn't sound like it is better with this remedy. What are you doing for probiotics for her?









Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
CS, I agree, it seems all those topical things like nystatin and clotrimazole are suppressive. *How did she react to coconut?* Sometimes the oil is not the same, maybe you could try a tiny bit of it on her skin and see if that helps?

Very, very bad. And it was actually coconut oil that I trialed.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellasmama2007* 
im so sorry cs and jr







. i wish i had anything helpful to offer you both.
cs, your poor dd with her itching, it's so strange that it popped up since the homeopathy. i wonder why? its been so long... there's nothing else that possibly changed 2 months ago? im sure you've been over it a million times.







mama.
today is dds second day of her remedy (for the second attempt) and her fever was gone all day. she was def still not herself, but so much better! so i decided to take my remedy too and i really truly felt so much happier today. now granted, dd slept better last night than she has in a week and a half at least ( remedy?!), but i really think that the remedy is making me feel better too. i was really open to it last time but when it bothered dd i just stopped it and tried here and there. now this time im goin full on with it as long as possible!

I know- it's really annoying. I know that it was the remedy, but I don't understand why it still won't go away. Every other (allergy-induced) rash that she's had has been gone within 24 hours!







:
Glad to hear that you guys are feeling better!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
CS, I wouldn't do the suppressant things, do soothing alternatives, such as the soaks, lavender, probiotics topically. Perhaps, test coconut oil topically in a clear area.

I'd call the ped again. It doesn't sound like it is better with this remedy. What are you doing for probiotics for her?









Pat

I'm totally peeved at the ped right now, so I don't think calling again is a good idea. (She refused to order the element/metal hair test for DD if you didn't see my other thread). And I told her about the rash at our last appointment... and she just said to try the other antifungal and we'll check back in 2 months.









I haven't tried probiotics topically... the only probiotics that I have are some that _may_ have traces of corn, so we haven't used them in forever. I did actually give her a sip of my water kefir (made with honey) today, so we'll see how that goes. REALLY hoping that she doesn't react to it. I think it will either really help, or really hurt.

Is lavender effective with yeast?

I think my big thing right now is that I've come to the realization (that probably everyone else had a month ago) that there isn't a way to heal it topically. I have to figure out WHY it's there... but I just made this huge speech about how I'm no longer going to be afraid of food, and I'm going to start introducing new foods in a rotation to our diet.... and the only way I know to figure this out is to take foods back out and start over from scratch.









So.... (unless anyone has any other ideas).... topical suppression, or TED again?







:


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

JR-sorry you are in a bad mood. You can always vent in our DDC...

CS-have you tried emu oil topically? I agree with you, nothing is going to heal the rash topically but even a tiny bit of relief would help her. MY DS had terrible rashes that he scratched and they bled and got infected. It was on his face for everyone to see and comment about. Hopefully she will make a turn for the better soon.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 

So.... (unless anyone has any other ideas).... topical suppression, or TED again?







:

Mama, one day at a time. That is all you can do. Add nutrient dense foods. Soothe the rash. And keep her fingernails cut short.

Lavender essential oil has anti-fungal properties. (That may be why PB doesn't like it.







) You can make up a lavender essential oil spritzer bottle to apply as needed. It is oily, so you have to shake it. Maybe use an olive oil mister canister. Or add the lavender to wash cloths. Or spritz directly.

Some Rescue Remedy will help her to relax. Are you doing any magnesium? Bone broths help the gut. You know all of these things, I'm just









I made up a list of "healthiest foods" and I'm trying to get more of them into our diet on a regular basis. I KNOW the stuff, but doing it every. single. day. doesn't happen. So, the list helps to cue me, 'don't forget the vit c, lemon water, honey, zinc, liver, epsom salts, etc. etc.' At the end of the day, I may have done 1/4 of them.

You might spritz the water kefir on a small area and see if it helps. Try adding the baking soda to bath water, or dip wash cloths in baking soda water to soothe the raw sites.

When dh had the eczema on his abdomen, it took months and months for it to resolve, on classical homeopathy. Many other things improved before his skin did.







:

Dh also used _Florasone_ Homeopathic Eczema Cream "fast acting, pleasant to use, non-greasy and absorbs quickly". http://www.mothernature.com/shop/det...16#Ingredients I couldn't identify "inactive ingredients" though. Also, have you tried calendula tinture?

Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, PB suggested the calendula ticture, and that is the only thing that has made a dent in it. It helped a LOT. But new bubbles just keep coming up through her skin... So the calendula helps it once it's at the skin surface, but that's not really the cause of the major itch I don't think- it's the new stuff coming up through the skin.

I am doing all the healthy things for me.... not so much for DD. I'm hesitant to do much except bone broth and whole foods directly.

Well, maybe the sip of kefir I gave her today will do something. OR do nothing (as in no reaction)- which would also be great. (That means that I could continue giving it to her.)


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess I'm still stuck with this question though- what, if anything, should I do _considering the fact that she's on a remedy_? That is whats really eating at me. It seems that anything that might give her relief would be considered suppression.

But on the other hand, I'm not sure that her remedy is doing anything any more... and I'm completely annoyed with the homeopath(ped), so there's not much I can do about it until our next appointment in 2 months.


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

You're welcome to







: but what about clay? Topically, I mean.

The other thing I am thinking is that there seem to be some points at which you and your ped aren't seeing eye to eye - maybe you'd want to consult with _your_ homeopath for DD? When I told the homeopath I saw that DS had seen a ND and taken a remedy - sulphur, he said, "Oh, I don't see sulphur in him at all!" (I didn't think so either.)









Jacqueline, I hope you feel better soon! I have had dishes piled around my sink since Monday, and today DH finally took out the compost (at least half of it... not the rotting pineapple on the counter or the sauerkraut detritus in a bowl with the other overflow compost)! The day before yesterday DS threw up into the basket of clean laundry and I am still playing catch-up there. And I'm not pregnant, nor do I have any walking talking children on my hands who need food prepared for them. (Well, he does say Mama, and he signs to nurse all the time). But my point was, you are far exceeding my level of productivity!!!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

wow, there's A LOT going on here!

CS...if you want my opinion I think the remedy is still kicking stuff out. When you have done suppressive things in the past the body HAS to retrace and get rid of things once and for all. If you are still seeing things come up, I'd say the remedy is still doing something. Keep up with the calendula, okay? That would be my advice.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kortner* 
You're welcome to







: but what about clay? Topically, I mean.

The other thing I am thinking is that there seem to be some points at which you and your ped aren't seeing eye to eye - maybe you'd want to consult with _your_ homeopath for DD? When I told the homeopath I saw that DS had seen a ND and taken a remedy - sulphur, he said, "Oh, I don't see sulphur in him at all!" (I didn't think so either.)










that's a great idea. clay isn't suppressive at all, it is drawing. Just don't leave it on too long. You don't want it to dry on her bum.

The prescription thing is tough.....sulphur is a MAJOR polycrest and everyone has some sulphur in them! It's also possible that the previous homeopath was seeing something, prescribed sulphur and it did it's job.....hence the new practitioner didn't see it anymore!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

When we started the SCD, I had this horribly, itchy, bumpy red rash that emerged under one arm, spread onto my breast, then emerged int he exact same way under the other arm, and onto that breast. It was so insanely itchy I couldn't sleep sometimes. But at some point, I just really knew that it was just stuff, something, trying to work it's way out. And that I needed to just let it cycle through. It didn't take two months, so I do understand your frustration though. I'd try the emu oil also (or CO if you think she would be okay with it). And keep doing the calendula tincture. I am sorry it is so frustrating. But like Pat said, just do one day at a time.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
i know that it was the remedy, but i don't understand why it still won't go away. Every other (allergy-induced) rash that she's had has been gone within 24 hours!







:
Glad to hear that you guys are feeling better!!
a new allergy rash is very different than one that has been suppressed and needs to come out!

and i told her about the rash at our last appointment... And she just said to try the other antifungal and we'll check back in 2 months.








yeah....she's an md that dabbles in homeopathy, not a homeopath! No homeopath elects to drive the rash deeper!

i haven't tried probiotics topically... The only probiotics that i have are some that _may_ have traces of corn, so we haven't used them in forever. I did actually give her a sip of my water kefir (made with honey) today, so we'll see how that goes. Really hoping that she doesn't react to it. I think it will either really help, or really hurt.
what about honey? That's great on wounds....dunno. That's something i'd do.

is lavender effective with yeast?
very. Don't love essential oils, but it would work. In theory it could mess with the remedy though.

i think my big thing right now is that i've come to the realization (that probably everyone else had a month ago) that there isn't a way to heal it topically. I have to figure out why it's there... But i just made this huge speech about how i'm no longer going to be afraid of food, and i'm going to start introducing new foods in a rotation to our diet.... And the only way i know to figure this out is to take foods back out and start over from scratch.









so.... (unless anyone has any other ideas).... Topical suppression, or ted again?







:

hugs!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks you guys for all the suggestions. Yes, I'm definitely feeling that the ped is just dabbling in homeopathy and not truly a homeopath.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
wow, there's A LOT going on here!

CS...if you want my opinion I think the remedy is still kicking stuff out. When you have done suppressive things in the past the body HAS to retrace and get rid of things once and for all. If you are still seeing things come up, I'd say the remedy is still doing something. Keep up with the calendula, okay? That would be my advice.

So you don't think that 2+ months is excessive to have this rash? I was fine with it for a while, because I know stuff has to come out... but I never expected it to last this long. And her eczema isn't flaring along with the diaper rash, which also makes me suspicious.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
that's a great idea. clay isn't suppressive at all, it is drawing. Just don't leave it on too long. You don't want it to dry on her bum.

Can I use that sodium bentonite that DP got the other day?

Ok- so I'm going to stop using the nystatin, not use the clotrimazole, continue using the calendula, and try some clay tomorrow.







:


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd prefer calcium, but in a pinch I think sodium is fine. Definitely put some in the bath with her!

FWIW I have had a rash on the back of my neck that is still there after about 4 years. it flared on a recent remedy (6 months ago?) and I could tell which drugs (from adolescence) were leaving my body. I had what I called a "velveteen rabbit experience." Ever since then it's been fading. Each week is better. It's clearly going. It sometimes takes time! It's often, as Pat said, the last thing to go.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
The number of pellets is less relevant than t_he duration between the dosing_, per my understanding. It is a "double dose" because it was "too soon" to take again. The number of pellets, not mattering. (although, Gina really doesn't want one to take more than ONE pellet, at a time.)

Pat

No, I understood that- the duration between dosing part, I mean. I was just clarifying since it sounded like you thought I took the second dose today and would be feeling the effects tomorrow and possibly Sunday then feeling better on Sunday or Monday. By that time-line, yesterday would've been my feel great day (which it was) but what's supposed to come after that?







Am I supposed to be "feeling great" now? Or should I just take yesterday as a "bonus day" and expect to feel better soon?
My ND is not available from Friday through to Monday... So Monday is the soonest I can contact him. I do have every intention of fessing up my mess up, regardless of how stupid I feel (which is very).


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I think I got it. You took one pellet on Saturday, three on Monday.

You'll be fine. Some homeopaths actually dose that way, I've heard. It is fast and hard but, longer effects, I believe. You should feel good, more even keel, from now on, per my understanding.









Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks, Pat. Re-reading what I wrote yesterday, I just realized it sounds like I purposely double dosed. I didn't realize that's what I was doing when I took the second dose. I didn't realize even after I first posted (though I was suspicious, which is why I didn't want to fess up







). It wasn't until you answered me the first time that I was certain I'd double dosed.

CS- I hope the sodium bentonite is helping.


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I'd prefer calcium, but in a pinch I think sodium is fine. Definitely put some in the bath with her!

FWIW I have had a rash on the back of my neck that is still there after about 4 years. it flared on a recent remedy (6 months ago?) and I could tell which drugs (from adolescence) were leaving my body. I had what I called a "velveteen rabbit experience."

hmmm, velveteen rabbit experience? very interesting







you just get more and more complex, dont you pb?

pb, do you think cs could give dd that other clay that you were talking about internally ( the one you always have in your bag for reactions, is it pascalate?)?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't love giving sodium bentonite internally....especially for kids.

Yes, I carry pascalite.

The velveteen rabbit experience wasn't terribly complex! It was just that as we did the first drainage remedy with a new constitutional (not exactly classical) I felt meds I had been on leave. I can't explain it other than it was like a veil lifted and I became a part of the world around me. I called it the velveteen rabbit experience because it was like I became real. I could suddenly feel things I couldn't before (mainly emotions.) Everything was richer and had more depth. I was a part of things and they were affecting me.

I can't tell you how I knew it, but I called my practitioner and told her I had just cleared lithium. That was from when I was like fifteen.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
It was just that as we did the first drainage remedy with a new constitutional (not exactly classical) I felt meds I had been on leave.

I'm sorry if you already answered this PB, but what kind of homeopath does these drainage remedies? Is it the Heilkunst? To find one, do you just ask them if they use drainage remedies?


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Regarding miasms, I think I am realizing something. I had strep throat repeatedly as a teen. Even after they remived my tonsils, I still continued to get sick with it. I was sick for a year and on tons of abx. After discovering that I had allergies to dairy, mold, and cats, and changing those things, I never got strep again. Later, as an adult, I was able to eat dairy again, but if I went overboard, I ended up with a full-blown sinus infection.

I always limited dairy with both my kids. My first seemed to do better without dairy as a baby, and what dairy they did have was only cheese or yogurt. Then I finally decided to take a leap and try raw milk, because of all the support and tlak about raw milk. They loved it, did great on it, and I was so excited. I felt so confident that I was feeding my kids well.

Well, about 2 months after starting the raw milk, they both got strep (at age 8 and 3), and had never had it before. I was wondering if it was related to the introduction of raw milk. BUT, is THIS what you guys are talking about with miasms???


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

actually even classical homeopaths will often use drainage. The experience I described was a single remedy drainage (a remedy that matches the picture that has an affinity for a specific organ...in my case it was holy basil (ocimum sanctum) which while matching me also has an affinity to the liver. It was given in a 6C IIRC.

Clinical homeopaths are more likely to do this, but just about any homeopath is familiar with the concept.

It is clinical homeopaths that are seroyal trained that use things like the UNDA numbers. There you would have to ask. You can also just buy the manual.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

momofmine...in part, yes. A miasm is an inherited imbalance or "mark" on the vital force. Anything suppressed (currently or in previous generations) is likely to show up and need to come out.


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waluso* 
So I just saw my homeopath today and I think I screwed up. Originally she gave me lycopodium, which helped a lot but then I plateaued. So she gave me sepia about 1-2 months after the lycopodium. I thought it made me worse and I waited 2 weeks and was miserable and while she was on vacation I took a dose of lycopodium without consulting her. It helped but I plateaued again and have gotten progressively worse over the past few weeks. At some point I sent her an email telling her I took the dose of lycopodium but I think she forgot. So today she looked at what she gave me last and gave me another dose of sepia (thinking it worked last time) and, although it didn't sound right, I didn't remember until afterwards what had happened. So now I am waiting to see if I get worse again. I really need something - it's been a really difficult few weeks and I am just exhausted, frustrated, angry, and overwhelmed. And I'm too embarrassed to email her and tell her what I did!

I have an update to this and a follow up question. After taking the sepia again, I am having the same reaction as the first time. Old feelings are returning of anger, frustration, feeling out of control, a short temper. Could this be part of peeling back the layers? These are symptoms I had before taking any remedy. Could this be a good thing, or does it mean I need a different remedy?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd call that a really good thing!


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I'd call that a really good thing!

Thank you, that's exciting!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
You can also just buy the manual.









Thanks! Okay, what's the name of the manual?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.wholisticsolutions.net/unda


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

So let me see if I understand.

PB - A practitioner that you would love would consider and use the following:

Singe homeopathic remedies
Unda numbers
Drainage remedies
?

And they would truly look into solving miasms?

So this is what you are going to be when you grow up? lol.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

all of that would (in my mind) take miasms into account. It couldnt' not. I just want homeopathy to work for everyone. Prescribing on miasms is a major way to do that but I think that the others can have a place.

don't forget nutrition!


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

So when do you graduate?

And is this the way Gina practices? California's looking mighty nice this time of year.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry to interrupt the flow. Just an update here.
I managed to sleep through the night last night. (... Feel like I should be saying "he"- for a baby- instead of "I"







)
I'm not as crabby as I was, I'm "suddenly" more cuddly (it doesn't totally tick me off to be touched by anyone other than ds2 and I actually go and hug DH)...
PB, the velveteen rabbit experience you're describing- that's kind of how I feel right now. I've felt like I haven't been myself for the last couple of years and, all of a sudden, my "real" self is emerging again. I could almost cry from the feeling, but I know I'm not totally out of my cocoon yet. I feel so relieved to "be me" again though, even if I'm not completely me yet...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Gina does prescribe on the basis of miasms. I highly doubt that she uses drainage, but I would HIGHLY recommend her. If you get the proper remedy the thought is you don't need drainage. It hasnt' been my experience, but I haven't been treated in the way that she practices.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I feel so relieved to "be me" again though, even if I'm not completely me yet...

Yay!







: I know exactly how you feel right now. I'm right there with you.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay, I feel like I am finally seeing all this in a clearer picture now. I have hesitated making an appt with a new homeopath because I wasn't sure what to look for after reading all of this great stuff here, I wasn't sure who does that.

But if we can ask about those three things specifically, OR find someone who prescribes based on miasms, then that would be a good place to start at least, right?

yeah, chlobo, let's go on a road trip. I'll drive.


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

I have a couple of questions. I took a second dose of my constitutional remedy on Saturday morning. I was given the first dose a month prior. I don’t know my remedies, so I don’t know if she gave me the same remedy this time or if she switched it. I didn’t notice any changes the first month. If I were going to experience a change, like some have mentioned where they feel a lifting or exiting of prior ailments, would that happen soon after taking the remedy? I haven’t noticed anything different by now would I assume that I won’t this month? Also, I happened to look at the ingredients of my deodorant and saw that chamomile is listed as an ingredient about halfway down. If chamomile is an antidote for my remedy, would using the deodorant be a problem, or would the exposure need to be more, as in drinking chamomile tea? I’m just wondering if I could have antidoted myself and that’s why I haven’t noticed any changes. I am going to ask my homeopath next time I see her, but just wanted to see what you all thought.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:

yeah, chlobo, let's go on a road trip. I'll drive.
Man, if I didn't have a nursling I'd totally do this.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lablover* 
I am going to ask my homeopath next time I see her, but just wanted to see what you all thought.

Only if your remedy is sulfur, I believe. Which mine is. Depending upon the dose, frequency, there is different degrees of healing experienced, in my experience. The 200c seems like a veil lifting, ime. The 6c, just less irritation.

I'd email or call to ask about it.

Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lablover* 
I have a couple of questions. I took a second dose of my constitutional remedy on Saturday morning. I was given the first dose a month prior. I don't know my remedies, so I don't know if she gave me the same remedy this time or if she switched it. I didn't notice any changes the first month. If I were going to experience a change, like some have mentioned where they feel a lifting or exiting of prior ailments, would that happen soon after taking the remedy? I haven't noticed anything different by now would I assume that I won't this month? .

The only thing I can say is that even the right remedy doesn't necessarily produce aggravations if it is given in a very low potency. What *could* have happened is that your homeopath could have given the right remedy in a very low potency so that you didn't have a massive aggravation. Some remedies take longer to kick in than others and sometimes we are so focused on changes we want to see we don't notice others!

Long story short that veil lifting experience really happens when you hit the right potency IME. It could be that your practitioner is working up to that. If you took a 30C for instance last month and this month you have the same remedy in a 200C you could have a very different experience. Keep us posted!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Only if your remedy is sulfur, I believe. Which mine is. Depending upon the dose, frequency, there is different degrees of healing experienced, in my experience. The 200c seems like a veil lifting, ime. The 6c, just less irritation.

I'd email or call to ask about it.

Pat

Right. Chamomile would only really be an issue if it is listed as an antidote to your remedy. Even then I think you have to be quite sensitive. To be on the safe side, since your deodorant likely contains essential oils I would do as Pat suggested and ask your practitioner. Always good to have information!


----------



## myjo (Feb 14, 2004)

I have a question. If a remedy is mostly right sided in action, can it be taken by someone with mostly left sided complaints if many of the other symptoms fit?

I have a horrid sinus infection on the left side. Pulsatilla seems to fit in many ways, except that it's a right sided remedy.

Please someone respond soon, because if I don't find the right remedy today, I will probably be on antbx by tommorow. This thing is dragging out much to long and it's extremely miserable.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

So, I've been feeling kind of down. It occurred to me though that it might just be the time of year... My grandma died when I was 12 on Valentine's Day. I'm always a little sad I never got to know her better. Her birthday was January 29th and my father's was January 27th, so this time of year's a little... depressing for me. Even more so now that my father's passed on as well. Today is the day that we put grandma in the ground 17 years ago.
I'm still really tired- maybe just from my disrupted sleep those few days (combined with being 6ish months pregnant).


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myjo* 
I have a question. If a remedy is mostly right sided in action, can it be taken by someone with mostly left sided complaints if many of the other symptoms fit?

I have a horrid sinus infection on the left side. Pulsatilla seems to fit in many ways, except that it's a right sided remedy.

Please someone respond soon, because if I don't find the right remedy today, I will probably be on antbx by tommorow. This thing is dragging out much to long and it's extremely miserable.

I'll give one opinion...
if nothing else fits and pulsatilla is great with the exception of the laterality I'd take it. Some people have been shown to have reversed "sides" so I always think about that as a possibility when one remedy comes out on top but is the wrong side.

HTH.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

So I gave Adam his first dose of remedy today. He'd been a little clingy earlier today. Now, however, he's bouncing off the walls. Don't know if it was his nap or the remedy but he's pretty energetic.


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

JR Maybe making mustard will feel good?

I have a follow-up appt. with my homeopath today, and I'm excited. I want to remember to tell him some things I forgot last time and I'm curious to see what he thinks. I know it's not a typical dose recommendation, but I have noticed a big difference in taking my remedy. (I had one dose of cyclamen 200C about a month ago, and have been taking 20x - 2 pellets daily since). There have been a few days where I forgot to take it in the morning, and I was usually in tears by the afternoon, devastated over something tiny. More later.


----------



## myjo (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks Panserbjorn, I actually did take the pulsatilla and it worked. I'm still somewhat congested, but overall I feel much better today.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I have an update and a confession.

I saw my homeopath for a followup yesterday and reviewed how things have been changing for me. He agreed that things are going well, and I'm to continue taking my remedy as needed.

After we talked about me, he asked how DD was doing... and I asked if he minded me asking a question about her (he is not her homeopath; her ped is.) He said that was fine, and I reviewed the diaper rash and other symptoms that she's had since her remedy. He asked a few questions and said that he could give her a remedy that might work for her. He said that it's more of a miasmic (is that a word?) remedy, since she's getting the allergies passed on from both DP and I, and that it fit with the diaper rash and other tendencies she had. I said ok, but felt really weird about it. (This is my confession.) I feel like I'm cheating on DD's homeopath. But in all fairness, she just kept telling me to suppress symptoms (diaper rash) and wouldn't address them with homeopathy even though I specifically asked. Is that totally wrong of me? And how do I address this with DD's homeopath at our next visit?











Anyway... I asked him what the remedy was, and he was kind of like "oh, it's so diluted, what does it matter?" with a miscevous look on his face. The bottle is abbreviated with Medh.30C, which I'm assuming is medorrhinum, so now I can see why he didn't want to tell me...







(made from gonorrheal discharge if you don't feel like googling.) uke
He gave her a couple droppersfull in the office, and she wasn't sure about it. But as soon as he closed the bottle, she signed "more! more!" so he gave her a little more. She immediately perked up, started dancing around his office, and eating her carrots (which she had just been playing with up to that point.) After we came home, she was pretty clingy, and it just got worse as the night wore on. I had to put her on my back in a wrap while I was making dinner, because every time I tried to set her down she had a complete meltdown. So the remedy is doing _something_...

Oh- and an update on the diaper rash. I stopped using all the antifungals that the ped was pushing, and curiously DD stopped clawing at her crotch all night.







I started using the bentonite clay (and continued the calendula), and it's definitely helping. So now it will be hard to tell if it's the clay & calendula, or the remedy, if it goes away this week. Oh well- I just want it to go away!


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
I have an update and a confession.

I saw my homeopath for a followup yesterday and reviewed how things have been changing for me. He agreed that things are going well, and I'm to continue taking my remedy as needed.

After we talked about me, he asked how DD was doing... and I asked if he minded me asking a question about her (he is not her homeopath; her ped is.) He said that was fine, and I reviewed the diaper rash and other symptoms that she's had since her remedy. He asked a few questions and said that he could give her a remedy that might work for her. He said that it's more of a miasmic (is that a word?) remedy, since she's getting the allergies passed on from both DP and I, and that it fit with the diaper rash and other tendencies she had. I said ok, but felt really weird about it. (This is my confession.) I feel like I'm cheating on DD's homeopath. But in all fairness, she just kept telling me to suppress symptoms (diaper rash) and wouldn't address them with homeopathy even though I specifically asked. Is that totally wrong of me? And how do I address this with DD's homeopath at our next visit?









Anyway... I asked him what the remedy was, and he was kind of like "oh, it's so diluted, what does it matter?" with a miscevous look on his face. The bottle is abbreviated with Medh.30C, which I'm assuming is medorrhinum, so now I can see why he didn't want to tell me...







(made from gonorrheal discharge if you don't feel like googling.) uke
He gave her a couple droppersfull in the office, and she wasn't sure about it. But as soon as he closed the bottle, she signed "more! more!" so he gave her a little more. She immediately perked up, started dancing around his office, and eating her carrots (which she had just been playing with up to that point.) After we came home, she was pretty clingy, and it just got worse as the night wore on. I had to put her on my back in a wrap while I was making dinner, because every time I tried to set her down she had a complete meltdown. So the remedy is doing _something_...

Oh- and an update on the diaper rash. I stopped using all the antifungals that the ped was pushing, and curiously DD stopped clawing at her crotch all night.







I started using the bentonite clay (and continued the calendula), and it's definitely helping. So now it will be hard to tell if it's the clay & calendula, or the remedy, if it goes away this week. Oh well- I just want it to go away!

Congrats, sounds like you are making progress! I wouldn't feel bad about cheating on DD's ped. You have to go with your gut and do what's best for DD. And it sounds like the ped wasn't listening to you. Sounds like you did the right thing!


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

cs, i think that all of our circumstances here are so complex that bringing together as many minds as possible to cure our dcs isnt a bad thing. maybe if his remedy helps dd, you can teach dd's ped something besides pushin antifungals for a diaper rash









i just wanted to ask a ques about the remedy im giving dd...
im giving my dd calc phos per pb







, 2 tablets 3 times per day and it really seems to be easing her teething pain! can i keep giving her this dose every day indefinitely? she can teethe for months at a time.
pb, i want to start her on the other two cell salts that you recommended as well, but i could only get this one at the hfs. and so far it seems great!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

CS, I wouldn't feel guilty at all. I thought we had established that your pediatrician was an MD who dabbled in homeopathy?







I would prefer to see a "straight up" homeopath" rather than my ND (if I was completely honest) for homeopathy, and my ND isn't even medically minded. Completely different way of thinking is all. I fully believe that each medical model has a different necessary way of thinking, whether it's allopathy, homeopathy, herbalism or Chinese medicine... A person who practices only one will always know it better than a person who practices more than one... Not even necessarily because of knowledge, but simply because their brain processes will not also be thinking in the terms of the other medical model they practice- fewer distractions.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

I took my final whiplash remedy







a few days ago. The whole family, especially DH was in "brace, brace, brace" mode. But nothing.... I woke up the next morning feeling wonderful, light, happy and complete!!!!!!







:


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. PB always talks about being honest with your homeopath, and trusting them... and I felt like I'm not doing that.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I do think you should tell her. But I wouldn't feel bad about it. She wasn't doing her job *as a homeopath* (imho). If she had been addressing things *as a homeopath*, I could understand feeling badly. Since she was only addressing this problem as an allopathic pediatrician, I would have no qualms taking dd for a second opinion.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Don't get me wrong, I do think you should tell her. But I wouldn't feel bad about it. She wasn't doing her job *as a homeopath* (imho). If she had been addressing things *as a homeopath*, I could understand feeling badly. Since she was only addressing this problem as an allopathic pediatrician, I would have no qualms taking dd for a second opinion.

Good point- thanks.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Don't get me wrong, I do think you should tell her. But I wouldn't feel bad about it. She wasn't doing her job *as a homeopath* (imho). If she had been addressing things *as a homeopath*, I could understand feeling badly. Since she was only addressing this problem as an allopathic pediatrician, I would have no qualms taking dd for a second opinion.


Yes, I completely agree.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

So Adam had an awfuul night following his first dose yesterday. Even worse than usual. I hope this isn't a trend. I thought we n were supposed to get better.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
So Adam had an awfuul night following his first dose yesterday. Even worse than usual. I hope this isn't a trend. I thought we n were supposed to get better.

Maybe it's just an aggravation?

DD has been a monster since she had her new remedy yesterday. Tantrums, clingy...


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
So Adam had an awfuul night following his first dose yesterday. Even worse than usual. I hope this isn't a trend. I thought we n were supposed to get better.

I seem to remember the first couple of nights after cs took her remedy being really bad... and, fwiw, *I* slept terribly for about 4 days following my own remedy.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
He said that it's more of a miasmic (is that a word?) remedy, since she's getting the allergies passed on from both DP and I, and that it fit with the diaper rash and other tendencies she had. I said ok, but felt really weird about it. (This is my confession.) I feel like I'm cheating on DD's homeopath.

Wow, cs, that sounds awesome! He must be at least aware of the miasm thing, and PB says that's a good thing. It sounds like your DD's homeopath IS more of the MD/kinda homeopath, and it really sounds like YOUR homeopath is more "homeopathic-minded". You can always tell the ped that you're going to lay off the homeopathic stuff for a bit, and see how it goes.

I agree that it would be awkward to tell the ped you saw another homeopath, and you don't want to burn any bridges, but I'd trust your gut and go with whatever HCP feels right to you. Plus, maybe you'll find you won't even need a ped and you'll just see your homeopath for even acute stuff with your dd in the future.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Is is possible for DD's remedy to be affecting me? Since she got her new remedy yesterday, she's been just stuck to me. Then last night after making dinner, I got really dizzy. Room was spinning until I went to sleep. Annoying, and weird. I couldn't think of any reason for it. And today, I am just exhausted- it's getting worse as the day goes on. I felt ok this morning, but by this afternoon I can barely manage to drag myself out of this chair... I feel like there are weights tied to every part of my body. It's very weird.

The other option is that maybe my remedy is just wearing off and it's time for another dose (or I'm having some weird reaction to the orange I ate yesterday.) But usually when that happens, my mood is crazy and the first thing I notice. Today, my mood is actually pretty good, I just have NO energy whatsoever.

Today, DD has been a bundle of energy and nerves. The few times that she's let me set her down, she has gone straight for every thing in the house that she's not supposed to play with. She's like all ramped up and looking for trouble.

So what do you think? The remedy is obviously having an effect on her... but can it also be affecting me? Sorry for typos and rambling sentences.. I don't even have the energy to go back and proofread.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I can't see why it wouldn't be possible. I mean, you're still nursing her. We know that nursing moms start producing antibodies to anything their nursling is exposed to, so it makes perfect sense to me that you might be affected by her remedy.

ETA:
kortner, I keep meaning to answer you and forgetting. Regarding the mustard, that's actually why I decided to make mustard yesterday (and ketchup too). I used to "escape" into my cooking before we got hit with the food allergy/intolerance dx- usually making some kind of cookie or cake or other "treat". I've had making mustard on my to do list since October when we ran out. So, I kind of tried to kill 2 birds with one stone. Spending time in the kitchen working on a "new" recipe makes me feel better (assuming it's not a total failure) and getting something productive done is always a bonus. Add to that the fact that it would help DS1 feel happy, and it was a total winner on my "how to deal with my feeling down" wheel.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:

Maybe it's just an aggravation?

DD has been a monster since she had her new remedy yesterday. Tantrums, clingy...
Why yes, it sure it aggravating. lol.

BTW, I've had no energy today either. Maybe its something with the phases of the moon or something.


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Today, DD has been a bundle of energy and nerves. The few times that she's let me set her down, she has gone straight for every thing in the house that she's not supposed to play with. She's like all ramped up and looking for trouble.

this is exactly how dd was the first week and change on her remedy, but she is calmer yesterday and today. she was sick too though, but she obviously got tantrummy, clingy, moody, hitting after her remedy each day.

i hope your energy comes back, maybe your just worn out from all the revamping of the diet plan and detox strategizing? thats how i feel for sure
!







:


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks- I'm feeling a little better after a nice hot epsom salt bath. But a little dizzy again tonight.... weird.


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

Yesterday I saw the homeopath and he gave me another, higher dose. (Dry dosing) 1M. Today I've been feeling pretty ridiculously bad (last time around I noticed no real aggravation, but I guess it took me feeling better to notice what bad feels like again!). The other thing is, he said he thought me taking the remedy would help DS - and it has, he finally started having curdy poop (before it was usually liquidy, green, mucousy, never curdy) after my first dose. Well today I had a few big bunches of beets to cook, and I put most to ferment, then steamed the rest and gave some to him (1st time). They went straight through him and he's been in such pain (5 hour transit time - ouch). Could it just be the remedy? He eats so few foods, and I was feeling so inspired by everyone's new-found rotations on the allergy board. Luckily DS is plump as can be on breastmilk alone. I've been questioning myself over everything now. (Should I look into tongue-tie more? Consider clipping? See a diff. CST?) And I feel like I can't say anything right. (Here included.) Bleargh.

Phew. Thanks for letting me vent. I hope to wake up the next morning feeling light and wonderful, like uccomama, but right now I am thinking I may need to brace myself! Last time after three days I was feeling blissful (here's hoping for your Adam, chlobo!) Thanks for the reply, JR, and it sounds like you whipped up a lot - mustard, ketchup, sloppy joe's! CS, I think it's def. possible the remedy is working on you too (though it is also possible you may just be super-drained from DD's super-energy)! I did learn that in Waldorf/Anthroposophy, they believe mother and child's 'vital force' is connected/one til at least age 3(?).


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry about the beets... I think it could be your remedy affecting him, but I would probably try beets again in a while to be sure. If it was a tablet remedy especially- those are pure lactose and they definitely bother DD when I've taken them.

That vital force connection makes total sense to me.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

So yesterday Adam had a great nap - 4 hours long. Never did that before. Then he went to bed a little late and slept like CRAP.

Of course today he's his usual cheerful self but I am a WRECK. I'm tired, I've got rage feelings, I'm depressed and my back hurts. What is up with that?

And, both my blender pancakes and my uusual Banana bread both came out crappy today.

Can someone please send me some positive energy before some black hole swallows me up.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
So yesterday Adam had a great nap - 4 hours long. Never did that before. Then he went to bed a little late and slept like CRAP.

Of course today he's his usual cheerful self but I am a WRECK. I'm tired, I've got rage feelings, I'm depressed and my back hurts. What is up with that?

And, both my blender pancakes and my uusual Banana bread both came out crappy today.

Can someone please send me some positive energy before some black hole swallows me up.

Big








I know that feeling all too well.







:







:







: <imagine that little tinkling bell magic sound here>


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
So yesterday Adam had a great nap - 4 hours long. Never did that before. Then he went to bed a little late and slept like CRAP.

Of course today he's his usual cheerful self but I am a WRECK. I'm tired, I've got rage feelings, I'm depressed and my back hurts. What is up with that?

And, both my blender pancakes and my uusual Banana bread both came out crappy today.

Can someone please send me some positive energy before some black hole swallows me up.
















:


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
So yesterday Adam had a great nap - 4 hours long. Never did that before. Then he went to bed a little late and slept like CRAP.

Of course today he's his usual cheerful self but I am a WRECK. I'm tired, I've got rage feelings, I'm depressed and my back hurts. What is up with that?

And, both my blender pancakes and my uusual Banana bread both came out crappy today.

Can someone please send me some positive energy before some black hole swallows me up.


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
So yesterday Adam had a great nap - 4 hours long. Never did that before. Then he went to bed a little late and slept like CRAP.

Of course today he's his usual cheerful self but I am a WRECK. I'm tired, I've got rage feelings, I'm depressed and my back hurts. What is up with that?

And, both my blender pancakes and my uusual Banana bread both came out crappy today.

Can someone please send me some positive energy before some black hole swallows me up.
















:

today my homeopath was nice enough to take me as a phone appt because i wanted to talk with her about changin up my remedy and i couldnt possibly drive dd the hour each way to see her. i talked about feeling really down a lot lately and having a hard time keeping up hope about dds allergies. im really happy because she is so sweet and took so much time with me. she has a plan for changing my remedy some and will ship it to me. she also agreed to order the hair elements testing for us both and my insurance will cover the whole thing







.
she did caution us about ingesting epsom salts and asked that we not do that. she feels that they can be toxic for some people whose dig systems are sensitive and has clients who have tried to detox their livers but wound up creating more toxicity that was difficult to remedy. she recommended green juices, beet juices and lemon juice for detoxing.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for the vibes ladies. I feel better already. Of course I'm sure a homeopathic remedy would make me feel even better. Just have to find the homeopath. lol.

Juices keep coming up. I think I am going to bite the bullet and buy a juicer. I just can't seem to make up my mind which one.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellasmama2007* 
she did caution us about ingesting epsom salts and asked that we not do that. she feels that they can be toxic for some people whose dig systems are sensitive and has clients who have tried to detox their livers but wound up creating more toxicity that was difficult to remedy. she recommended green juices, beet juices and lemon juice for detoxing.

Thanks for sharing her insight. I found this from the Epsom salt Council. http://www.epsomsaltcouncil.org/abou...gh_soaking.htm

Basically, they believe that soaking is more consistently effective. Of course, one uses more Epsom salts that way...

Pat


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Thanks for sharing her insight. I found this from the Epsom salt Council. http://www.epsomsaltcouncil.org/abou...gh_soaking.htm

Basically, they believe that soaking is more consistently effective. Of course, one uses more Epsom salts that way...

Pat

oh, i was hoping you'd weigh in on this, pat! i know what you mean about soaking, how many bags of e salts am i supposed to buy every week?







. it seems like tiny pinches in water to drink would be ok, but im worried because my nd was really adamant about it. ellas ped recommends using a cup of e salts in a cup of hot water as a paste and spreading it on the skin and leaving it for a while because you get more bang for your buck. im like "sure ill just do the laundry naked, cook dh's dinner naked, etc







"


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

*I* am adding a pinch to our water, bone broth, juice. We don't take baths generally. I take a shower and ds isn't crazy about baths either. We could do a foot soak, but that is way messy (with a child) and hard to sit still for 30 minutes. So, I figure we need the sulfate. I use Natural Calm and the bone broths for magnesium, as it is so important. And I'm going to add Epsom salts to my organic garden soil.









You CAN get too much magnesium and cause diarrhea, heart arrhythmias, uterine contractions. But, I'm just using a pinch a few times a day.

Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

One of the really great things I've noticed since I took my remedy is that I don't have nearly as bad of brain fog (if any). I've been struggling to form complete thoughts since my thyroid tanked way back when ds2 was born... and now I can!! I can even string two thoughts together! It's awesome!!







:


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
One of the really great things I've noticed since I took my remedy is that I don't have nearly as bad of brain fog (if any). I've been struggling to form complete thoughts since my thyroid tanked way back when ds2 was born... and now I can!! I can even string two thoughts together! It's awesome!!







:

That's awesome. Brain fog is one of my main issues too. I struggle to remember names and I do things like run upstairs only to stand there for a few moments while I try and remember why I came up there. So frustrating - I used to be known for being so sharp. I'm hoping the right remedy will help in that area. I'm on thyroid replacement too and am at optimal dose for TSH and T4. My T3 is probably low though.

My DD received another constitutional dose this morning. Her cheeks seemed a bit flushed today and she was extremely cranky this evening. Hoping the remedy had a part in that. We shall see.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Blah... I'm having SERIOUS brain fog this week too. But I just took another dose of my remedy this morning, so hopefully by tomorrow I will be thinking clearly again.

Oh- almost forgot to update - DD's diaper rash is ALMOST GONE.







Her poor little labia, which have been flaming red for 2 months, are almost back to skin color. There's a little irritation still on her butt, but it's fading fast. Now I don't feel bad at all for cheating on her homeopath.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

lablover, I used to be known as really sharp as well. My DH used to depend on me for everything that required memory- the last couple of years have been really hard on our relationship... we've had to redefine so much of it. Neither of us is used to this "new me", and I'm pretty sure neither of us much like her.









cs, I'm so happy for you and dd!!







: I'm glad your homeopath was able to help your dd and hopefully your remedy kicks in quickly.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok. So I gave ds his remedy on Tues. No noticable change except that his sleep is even worse than before. How long should it take for positive changes to be noticed?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Ok. So I gave ds his remedy on Tues. No noticable change except that his sleep is even worse than before. How long should it take for positive changes to be noticed?









He should be better, imo. I'd call or write the homeopath with an update on Monday.

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Btw, where has PB disappeared to? (I'll go check WWoW. I saw her there yesterday.)

Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Btw, where has PB disappeared to? (I'll go check WWoW. I saw her there yesterday.)

Pat

I was wondering the same thing! I miss PB.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Poor woman probably has 6 tests to study for.


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

lablover, ive just resigned myself to being a total dodo. i used to be smart too







.
cs, oh her poor little labia! no wonder you guys havent been sleeping. it's impossible to sleep like that. thank goodness things are improving!
chlobo, dd had bad tantrums and interrupted(worse than usual) sleep with stool changes for about a week and a half on her remedy before she seemed to even back out.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

You know, it just occurred to me that it might not be my remedy that's lifted the brain fog but the fact that I had to switch to Armour from NatureThroid... and if that's the case, boy am I







: that the pharmacy couldn't get it in until March!!


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Btw, where has PB disappeared to? (I'll go check WWoW. I saw her there yesterday.)

Pat

Her account got screwed up and she hasn't been able to get on. For some reason the login wasn't working. When it did it kicked her right the heck off again. Wonky stuff. Thanks for thinking of her though.


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Poor woman probably has 6 tests to study for.

True, though it's never been an issue before!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Just wanted to bump this thread and see how everyone is doing this week.

And give an update on us.









After DD got her new remedy last week, she was an absolute monster for about 24 hours. She was SO clingy- would not let me set her down for a second. BUT- her diaper rash was about 80% better within 24 hours. And then it got a little better, and was almost clear... and then she reacted to something that we ate (not sure what since I'm doing the fabulous new rotation) and it flared a tiny bit. But it's still not bad at all compared to what it was. Today is one week since she had her remedy, so she will get another dose this afternoon, and hopefully that will clear it all up!

And then the weird update on me. Sorry if I'm repeating- I don't remember what I've already posted. (I just talked to my homepath and asked if it was possible for DD's remedy to affect me, and he said he hadn't heard of that.) A few hours after DD got her remedy, I got super dizzy. It lasted until I went to sleep that night. The next 2 days, I was so exhausted I could barely drag my self out of bed. My body just felt weak. I took another dose of my remedy, which usually gives me a nice boost of energy and mood within 24 hours, and it did nothing this time. Well, maybe it helped a tiny bit, but I'm still pretty tired and irritable. So my homeopath decided it's time for a higher dose for me and is mailing me the 200C of my remedy (nat mur.)

I guess it will be interesting to see how both of us react after I give DD her dose today. Fingers crossed that it's not as bad as last time... I don't have the energy.

ETA: oh look at that- someone bumped it before I had the chance. lol.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, I'm a little annoyed right now. I just gave DD a dose of her remedy, and when I opened the bottle (liquid dose) I could smell alcohol. I know that the homeopath puts the liquid remedies in alcohol, but I specifically asked if we could do hers without. Thinking back, I guess he never really answered my question, just asked me if DD was allergic to potato (because it's potato vodka) and I said yes. I just assumed that he wouldn't put it in alcohol because, 1) I'm not sure how I feel putting droppers full of vodka into DD's mouth, and 2) she's allergic to potato...







:

Is this as big of a concern as I'm making it in my head? I really want to call and yell at him... but then I don't, because he's close and affordable, and overall pretty easy to work with.

(Just a point of clarification - it definitely does not have as much alcohol as mine does. Mine tastes like straight vodka, hers tastes like watered-down vodka. And I know this because I put a drop on my tongue... which I'm not sure is ok to do because now I've taken her remedy too.







)


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Here's our update:

Adam continued to have extremely bad sleep the whole week. One night worse than the rest. Sometimes up every hour. His poops were within their normal range. His mood was fine.

I emailed the homeopath. She's relooking at his case and is going to get back to me.


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Blah... I'm having SERIOUS brain fog this week too. But I just took another dose of my remedy this morning, so hopefully by tomorrow I will be thinking clearly again.

Oh- almost forgot to update - DD's diaper rash is ALMOST GONE.







Her poor little labia, which have been flaming red for 2 months, are almost back to skin color. There's a little irritation still on her butt, but it's fading fast. Now I don't feel bad at all for cheating on her homeopath.









I would have done the same and I'm THRILLED you did! These are the results we are looking for! YAY!!!!

And just so ya know...ds was a med. baby! It's what stopped anaphylactic reactions for him. He no longer takes it, but it was a very important remedy over here!


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

Here's our update:

DD is doing so much better! We have been able to add in several foods to her diet and my diet. DD's sleep has been horrendous but she is teething and finally cut a tooth last week and now it is getting better. She only woke 3 times last nights, versus every 40 min to an hour that she had been doing for weeks. She had no mucousy poop for 1-2 weeks until yesterday - I think it was the mango we were trialing. But overall she just seems so much better. And we had an appt yesterday with her ped (who is also our homeopath) and she kept gushing over how great DD looked. Her weight is still low but we aren't worried about it. I definitely think the last rememdy her ped gave her helped (along with CST perhaps and new probiotics I am taking). I feel like we are finally on a path to healing. But I'm trying not to get too excited because I know there will be more dips along the way.

Personally, I have not been so good. I haven't been able to focus (serious brain fog) and have had a very short temper and been very frustrated. So my homeopath gave me a new remedy yesterday (lycopodium - which is what she originally gave me and helped but then wore off). So I'm hoping it helps me.

On another good note, I convinced DH to see our homeopath and he just started on a remedy.


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Here's our update:

Adam continued to have extremely bad sleep the whole week. One night worse than the rest. Sometimes up every hour. His poops were within their normal range. His mood was fine.

I emailed the homeopath. She's relooking at his case and is going to get back to me.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 

And then the weird update on me. Sorry if I'm repeating- I don't remember what I've already posted. (I just talked to my homepath and asked if it was possible for DD's remedy to affect me, and he said he hadn't heard of that.) A few hours after DD got her remedy, I got super dizzy. It lasted until I went to sleep that night. The next 2 days, I was so exhausted I could barely drag my self out of bed. My body just felt weak. I took another dose of my remedy, which usually gives me a nice boost of energy and mood within 24 hours, and it did nothing this time. Well, maybe it helped a tiny bit, but I'm still pretty tired and irritable. So my homeopath decided it's time for a higher dose for me and is mailing me the 200C of my remedy (nat mur.)

I guess it will be interesting to see how both of us react after I give DD her dose today. Fingers crossed that it's not as bad as last time... I don't have the energy.

I'm glad you did bump this! I didn't see it somehow. I have never heard of that either. Interesting. I can't think of why you would be THAT profoundly affected....but anything is possible.

I'm glad you are moving up!

Okay, let's not take your dd's remedy again.









I wouldn't worry about the little bit of alcohol. I know how you feel. It's frustrating but better than having it become full of gunk. If you really dislike it maybe ask if it would be alright to put the dropper in a bit of water instead of right in her mouth? It wouldn't bother *me* but I can definitely understand that not everyone would be okay with that.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonnambula* 
I'm glad you did bump this! I didn't see it somehow. I have never heard of that either. Interesting. I can't think of why you would be THAT profoundly affected....but anything is possible.

I'm glad you are moving up!

Okay, let's not take your dd's remedy again.









I wouldn't worry about the little bit of alcohol. I know how you feel. It's frustrating but better than having it become full of gunk. If you really dislike it maybe ask if it would be alright to put the dropper in a bit of water instead of right in her mouth? It wouldn't bother *me* but I can definitely understand that not everyone would be okay with that.

Yeah, I know... bad idea to take her remedy.







:

I was actually much more annoyed that he dodged my question about it than the fact that there's a tiny bit of alcohol. I'm slightly less annoyed now that I've had time to cool.

Good news is that DD isn't having any meltdowns tonight like she did after her first dose!! I will update tomorrow... we'll see how she sleeps and how her rash is in the morning.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I am a little nervous, but I think it's time to take the plunge. I ran across (which usually means it's the right way to go) a rec for a local, classical homeopath, and I think I want to send my husband to visit. Neither of us have actually ever even met a homeopath, let alone consulted one.

I think it's a good time to do something like this, last week our HCP (long-distance) recommended we consider someone local for acupuncture or NAET for my husband, to help essentially give him a boost toward healing. His adrenals are pretty worn down, I think his gut is very imbalanced, his skin turned red after I put some eggwhites on it, I'm thinking testing would reveal several (many?) food intolerances, and so I think a boost would be good. But I think I'm leaning toward homeopathy.

Things I'm concerned about: the vocabulary and approach of homeopathy are very unfamiliar, and I think my husband would be willing to try this, but it seems like there could be some communication problems. And I'm worried he won't "complain" enough, you know, share everything that's a problem, especially the more emotion-related stuff.

Any ideas?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

After my followup appt with my homeopath last week, I told him that last time I took a dose of my remedy it didn't seem to do much. He said it was probably time to move on to the higher dose (200C), and he would mail it to me.

I just got it in the mail, and I'm a bit shocked. The envelope says to take all at once, dissolve under tongue. I opened the little piece of paper, expecting to see a couple little pellets... and there are well over a hundred!! I'm assuming that these are the #10 pellets that have been described here, because they are really small (much smaller than say the pellets in a Boiron tube.) And I remember Gina talking about how you only needed ONE #10 pellet dissolved in water, and that you should never take more than that.

Is there any risk to me dumping a few hundred of these suckers into my mouth at once?!? I *really* need to take my remedy today, but am a little leary about the amount he sent me. Oh well... I think I will take them and see what happens. Ha ha. Wish me luck.

ETA: I forgot- I actually took a picture so that you can see how many are there.

--

Tanya- I think it's awesome that your husband is going!! I wouldn't worry about the lack of homeopathic 'lingo'- I don't think that will be a disadvantage at all. The homeopath should know what questions to ask so that any Joe Schmoe can answer, and will also be watching body language just in case the answerer isn't being completely open and honest. At least that's my interpretation of how they work, from my limited experience.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks CS, I'm getting cold feet about setting up an appointment. I'm having a really hard time getting a personal recommendation (everyone has a chiro/ND/someone else who does lots of stuff and homeopathy, and I don't think that's what we need) and the only classical homeopath names I've found are Karl Robinson (who's apparently written a book or two, he looks sorta high-profile and fancy, so is this good or bad?) and I assume the person who's working with him (don't know anything about her). Part of me is thinking, I wouldn't go see a conventional doctor, or really any other form of healthcare provider without some sort of personal recommendation, there are too many ways I wouldn't fit well with them, and then it's just money wasted and especially for my husband, I don't want to give him the runaround from HCP to HCP. But if I don't get any personal recommendations at all, do I risk it? I think it's a great time for something.

And bad me, but from a practical perspective, although I loved getting needles poked into me (our HCP is an acupuncturist, but she's long-distance), you need to go back and do it again in person, and weekly visits for 2 months would be pricey (and I think repeat visits would be required), so talking on the phone about when a remedy is wearing off and re-dosing at home seems a lot more convenient and cost-effective. Not my only consideration, but it's there.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

If it helps, I pretty much just picked my guy out of the phonebook. He's close and affordable, and I couldn't find anyone to give me a personal reccomendation either. Although sometimes I question his methods (like today, ha ha), overall it's been a good experience.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

CS, I save some of the remedy for "next time", and only take 3-4 pellets. Then I don't have to wait to get it, in the mail, or go up town to her office, order it, etc.

Tanya, do you have a link for the classical homeopath? Ours doesn't have a website. Maybe making a website is a different skill set than homeopathy.







But, personally, my dh didn't believe in homeopathy, but he doesn't have allergies and asthma now. So, now he believes.









Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

CS, from the tone of your post, I bet you've already taken them.









pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
CS, from the tone of your post, I bet you've already taken them.









pat

Yep.







Although I really wish I would have read your post first... cause that is a good idea!!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Yep.







Although I really wish I would have read your post first... cause that is a good idea!!
















:
That is a LOT of pellets!


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Tanya, do you have a link for the classical homeopath? Ours doesn't have a website. Maybe making a website is a different skill set than homeopathy.







But, personally, my dh didn't believe in homeopathy, but he doesn't have allergies and asthma now. So, now he believes.









Pat

He does have a website (that I'm guessing someone helped him with--either that or he's got a heckuva lot of different talents).

http://www.homeopathyyes.com/

I haven't looked through it all, just a bit. And in FYT, someone said he's working with someone Shah, but that name's not on the website--maybe they're just sharing office space--that was a name she's gotten but without a lot of personal info/advice.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Whose homeopath is it whose website makes the eyes bleed?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I sent the name to my CH.

Pat


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I sent the name to my CH.

Pat









Thank you!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Whose homeopath is it whose website makes the eyes bleed?









That was ellasmama's ped.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Okay, I think homeopathy is a crock. I don't feel that it's doing ANYTHING at all except making DD fussy and clingy and annoying for 24-36 hours after a dose. I feel like I've wasted my money. You all know I don't actually think it's truly a crock but I'm feeling like this money is just pointless. It can't possibly help with our issues and I'm done wasting money. Anyone wanna talk me off the ledge and troubleshoot what's going on?
FYI: we're going out of town in the morning so I may not be on the computer until Sunday.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo* 
Okay, I think homeopathy is a crock. I don't feel that it's doing ANYTHING at all except making DD fussy and clingy and annoying for 24-36 hours after a dose. I feel like I've wasted my money. You all know I don't actually think it's truly a crock but I'm feeling like this money is just pointless. It can't possibly help with our issues and I'm done wasting money. Anyone wanna talk me off the ledge and troubleshoot what's going on?
FYI: we're going out of town in the morning so I may not be on the computer until Sunday.

Hey- I was just thinking about you guys and wondering how that was going.

I'm not seeing much over here either. Well, I'm not sure... After DD got this new remedy, her diaper rash just started disappearing like magic.







Got _almost_ all the way gone, but then flared back up a little, probably due to a reaction. Then her second dose, which I just kind of assumed would knock out the rest of the rash, did absolutely nothing. Didn't even get the meltdowns that the first dose caused. weird. I think that overall, things are improving really slowly, but it's hard to tell what is from the remedies and what is just natural progression with our changes in diet and nutrition.

Anyway- that was really not helpful for talking you down, huh?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I sent the name to my CH.

Pat


She said, "He is great!" (and that is saying a lot)

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo* 
Okay, I think homeopathy is a crock.
<snip>
FYI: we're going out of town in the morning so I may not be on the computer until Sunday.









I hope your trip out of town helps you all to get a breath of fresh air and distance and that everything is smooth sailing when you return.







:

Pat


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Anyway- that was really not helpful for talking you down, huh?

















It's okay. I just needed to vent. Honestly, I am thinking I might cancel our next appointment. However, I do like the homeopath and feel comfortable telling him that I feel this is a waste of money and I can't afford it - especially with no obvious benefit. I keep thinking, hey, maybe things would be worse without it but I'm not sure. I have been cheating a ton with my diet because I'm a terrible mother and gluton







and nights still seem to be hit or miss so I have no idea if they'd all be horrible without the remedy or not. I have two more remedies to try but I need to call the guy to ask which one I should try next. I think I am expecting too much - for me to eat anything without reaction and for DD to sleep half way decently. Like at least one 4-6 hour hunk each night. Little energetic tablets aren't going to fix our problems I don't think. I hope this vacation does me good....It's just me, DD and my mom. So my mom's vacation is to spend all her time with DD and give me a break. Yeah!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

That does sound like a nice break. I am totally jealous.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo* 
I have two more remedies to try but I need to call the guy to ask which one I should try next.

And now I'm confused. How many remedies did he give you???







And why so many?


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Well, we started with nux vomica 200c. Didn't notice much so we tried calc carb 30c for 3 doses a few weeks later. Had a great night the first night she got that but didn't see much else happening. So....he sent me another dose of calc carb, only 200c one dose to try. That's the most recent thing she has taken. When he sent that dose he also sent two other remedies to hold onto just so I'd have them in case he wanted me to try them with her. I need to call him and check in. I have no idea if he'll want me to try one of them or just hang tight for a while. Dunno...


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Nalo, do you have mercury fillings in your teeth? I remember FF/PB/SB saying that mercury can shorten the duration of effectiveness of homeopathy. (or something like that)

Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

nalo
I can't remember the exact ratio, but remember that the general rule of homeopathy is that it will take about 1/8th the time to heal as the dis-ease has been in place... I don't know if you would count womb time for an infant or not for miasmic dis-eases.

I was wondering, I know that emotions are the first thing to "shift" with homeopathy but... After talking on the Allergies chat thread, I realized that my moods seem to be going in a cycle... One day sad, 2 days mad, 2 days okay, 2 days wonderful (approximation, of course... I'm not certain that it's *exactly* 2 days for each and it could be 2 days sad too.. but general gist). Before I took my remedy, I was generally just mad all the time, so it *is* an improvement, just wondering if it's a common phase shift, so to speak.


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

changingseasons - My homeopath has given me the same size/amt. in a packet for both 200c and 1M, followed by a daily dry dose of 20x (which I read here and elsewhere is not ordinary or preferable). I haven't asked him about it further because he is actually way way under charging me for my appt.s and I am totally trusting his expertise.

nalo - is it just your DD who is getting homeopathy? DS is not getting any directly, just through me!, and I've seen a big change in his digestion. If I hadn't, I might be questioning the effectiveness of the remedy too because I am still up and down and all around.

Jacqueline - I have not been paying as close attention, but I am definitely having similar reactions. First irritated, then sad, then woozy/out-of-body-ish, then more easy-going.... something like that. And a whole lot more organized and able to be okay with things NOT being organized too.

So I think I'm on an upswing. At least, I'm not as irritable and grumpy as last weekend! I've been reading 'Impossible Cure: The Promise of Homeopathy' by Amy Lansky, and it's been pretty interesting. Her son's autism was cured with homeopathy and she subsequently became a homeopath (and author!).


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Well I'm a little discouraged. It's been a week since I emailed the homeopath about the remedy making Adam sleep terribly & she still hasn't gotten back to me. What's up with that? I have no idea if I should continue with the one I have or not. Sheesh. Not feeling the love.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

to answer questions...

no, I do not have any silver fillings left - they have all been replaced over time and they had all been replaced long before I conceived.

DD is getting the remedy directly and i am not working with the homeopath for myself.

NEW QUESTION...

just posted a new thread in h and h but we are on vacation and DD has a fever with shivering. it just came on during this sleep so we'll see how she is in the morning but any advice? we have oscillo and the Hyland's kit with us, along with echinacea.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Here is some info about fevers: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...r#post13249226

Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Well I'm a little discouraged. It's been a week since I emailed the homeopath about the remedy making Adam sleep terribly & she still hasn't gotten back to me. What's up with that? I have no idea if I should continue with the one I have or not. Sheesh. Not feeling the love.

Oh man.. that's not cool at all. I would be seriously annoyed. Can you call her?

kortner- yeah, my homeopath charges WAY less than anyone in the area, and hasn't charged me any extra for talking about DD and getting her a remedy too, so I'm sticking with him for now.









Wow- I took that new higher dose of my remedy and omg the shtf last night. DP and I got in a little argument, and I just LOST IT. Like really bad. It was not a good day. Feeling much better today though. My eczema, which had really flared up, is now fading really quickly.

DD's diaper rash is almost gone again too! And she seems to be getting through her last reaction pretty quickly. Of course I'm using clay in her baths and just started giving her vitamin C directly, so I'm sure those are helping too. But the remedies are doing *something*...


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 

Wow- I took that new higher dose of my remedy and omg the shtf last night. DP and I got in a little argument, and I just LOST IT. Like really bad. It was not a good day. Feeling much better today though. My eczema, which had really flared up, is now fading really quickly.

I try to plan to take my remedy when dh is out of town or out for the evening, so we have a day of space. For his own protection.









Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Wow- I took that new higher dose of my remedy and omg the shtf last night. DP and I got in a little argument, and I just LOST IT. Like really bad. It was not a good day. Feeling much better today though. My eczema, which had really flared up, is now fading really quickly.

I don't know why, but I have this vision of you and your DH in my head and you're really petite (in my head) and your DH's a rather large Native-y looking guy.... The idea of you losing it on him, therefor, gives me a really funny mental image.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I try to plan to take my remedy when dh is out of town or out for the evening, so we have a day of space. For his own protection.









That's such a good idea...
I have a one room "shed" (heated but no plumbing).... Hmm....


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I try to plan to take my remedy when dh is out of town or out for the evening, so we have a day of space. For his own protection.









Pat

That is a good idea. Next time I will know better...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I don't know why, but I have this vision of you and your DH in my head and you're really petite (in my head) and your DH's a rather large Native-y looking guy.... The idea of you losing it on him, therefor, gives me a really funny mental image.









That's hilarious. We are almost exactly the same size (even down to our shoes.) And I'm not so petite...


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Well I'm a little discouraged. It's been a week since I emailed the homeopath about the remedy making Adam sleep terribly & she still hasn't gotten back to me. What's up with that? I have no idea if I should continue with the one I have or not. Sheesh. Not feeling the love.

I'm so sorry it's been so frustrating!









You know, a few times I've had things like that, and sometimes, it's that the person who was supposed to get back to me honestly didn't see my email or get my voice mail. Maybe it's that simple? Call, leave a message, mention that you emailed and you haven't heard back.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

We ran into a friend at the grocery store today. She gave me the number for a classical homeopath in the city. I'd kind of like to call her but... my remedy from my ND seems to be doing good things (imo) so I'm just going to stick with him for now. He's been a good doctor.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
I'm so sorry it's been so frustrating!









You know, a few times I've had things like that, and sometimes, it's that the person who was supposed to get back to me honestly didn't see my email or get my voice mail. Maybe it's that simple? Call, leave a message, mention that you emailed and you haven't heard back.









The day I emailed she responded that she was going to look at his case again. Haven't heard from her since. A week ago. Quite annoying.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
The day I emailed she responded that she was going to look at his case again. Haven't heard from her since. A week ago. Quite annoying.

Send another note.









Pat


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Pat -
So how long was the process for your husband - for him to get to the point of really feeling healed? Just curious - I love to hear success stories.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lablover* 
Pat -
So how long was the process for your husband - for him to get to the point of really feeling healed? Just curious - I love to hear success stories.

Ah, he comes up with new issues.







But, the allergies and asthma took about a year.

Pat


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Pat, I forgot to say Thanks! on asking your CH about Karl Robinson. It gave me some reassurance, I want to get through this week (house we're selling is due to close Wednesday, minor snag but I think we will still close on-time) and then I can think a bit more about the future. But I think I'll call and see what his prices are (I'm a bit concerned about this, but it really seems like the right time to do this--I think it's possible my husband finally had a bad reaction after eating gluten, it's been 20 mos gfcf and he didn't feel better at all, or feel bad if he cheated and had gluten, til I think possibly this weekend, which seems like a good sign to me














. So anyway, point was, Thanks!


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey all. I've been gone for a few days. I'm going to try and catch up now.


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 

*Maybe making a website is a different skill set than homeopathy.*









Pat

HA! I'll say that's 100% true. I am still trying to navigate healthyself.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonnambula* 
Hey all. I've been gone for a few days. I'm going to try and catch up now.

That is so weird. When I opened this thread, I thought, 'Where did FF/PB/SB go again? Locked out of your account?' And here you are when I started to read. I manifested you twice now.









Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
That is so weird. When I opened this thread, I thought, 'Where did FF/PB/SB go again? Locked out of your account?' And here you are when I started to read. I manifested you twice now.









Pat

So weird. I was thinking that exact thought today, even the "ff/pb/sb".







Hey- you're back just in time to see our Hair Element results! (in the Nancy Drew thread)


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
Pat, I forgot to say Thanks! on asking your CH about *Karl Robinson*.

I missed this yesterday. He has a GREAT reputation. If I had access to him I wouldn't hesitate....not for a second. In fact he's up there on my list in terms of who I want to study with. Keep us updated!!!! I'm jealous.


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
So weird. I was thinking that exact thought today, even the "ff/pb/sb".







Hey- you're back just in time to see our Hair Element results! (in the Nancy Drew thread)

OOOOOOOOO, neat! I am running out the door, but I will be back! You sound excited though, so I'm guessing they were helpful!


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I manifested you twice now.









Pat

I'll be the object of your manifestation any day! You're really good at it!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonnambula* 
I'll be the object of your manifestation any day! You're really good at it!


funny, I read this after my last PM.









Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I just read something that would normally make me livid and I'm more like "Yeah. They're jerks."


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I just read something that would normally make me livid and I'm more like "Yeah. They're jerks."

So is that progress?

The homeopath finally got back to me. We are gong to try Adam on a lower dose of the remedy more frequently.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
So is that progress?

The homeopath finally got back to me. We are gong to try Adam on a lower dose of the remedy more frequently.

Considering that before it probably would've made my entire day bad







, I'm going to say yes. I'm not entirely sure though.
Part of my problem with over-reacting now is that I lived with a woman who called me a sociopath because I didn't totally *freak out* when DS1 was 20 minutes late getting home from school. I talked to him calmly and rationally and explained why he couldn't do that and that he needed to come and tell me where he was (he had been playing on a snow hill)- she thought he should get a spanking and be grounded for a month. She used to basically verbally/emotionally abuse me (she had me in tears on a nearly daily basis) and I completely changed while I was living with her... So yes, I would call this progress. (I'm still processing what happened- both today and back then, so please excuse the story.)
ETA: Oh yeah. I had a dream last night that I punched some lady in the face who said that my kids were spoiled and undisciplined.









I'm glad your homeopath finally got back to you. I hope the new dosing schedule gives you good results.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Considering that before it probably would've made my entire day bad







, I'm going to say yes. I'm not entirely sure though.
Part of my problem with over-reacting now is that I lived with a woman who called me a sociopath because I didn't totally *freak out* when DS1 was 20 minutes late getting home from school. I talked to him calmly and rationally and explained why he couldn't do that and that he needed to come and tell me where he was (he had been playing on a snow hill)- she thought he should get a spanking and be grounded for a month. She used to basically verbally/emotionally abuse me (she had me in tears on a nearly daily basis) and I completely changed while I was living with her... So yes, I would call this progress. (I'm still processing what happened- both today and back then, so please excuse the story.)
ETA: Oh yeah. I had a dream last night that I punched some lady in the face who said that my kids were spoiled and undisciplined.









I'm glad your homeopath finally got back to you. I hope the new dosing schedule gives you good results.

Lol- I've had more of those dreams than I can count.







That does sound like progress to me!! I'm having similar progress too, at least until my remedy wears off and all he!! breaks loose...

Sorry about the previous bad living situation. That sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

I think I mentioned in a prior post that I convinced DH to go to my homeopath to work on some of his issues. He got his remedy a few weeks ago. Well today he wakes up with pain in his big toe, went to the dr, and was diagnosed with gout. The dr of course gives him drugs to deal with it which he wants to take because he is in pain. I posted separately asking for suggestions on treating gout (http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1050931). If he takes the drugs will that affect his remedy? Unfortunately our homeopath is on vacation for 3 weeks so we can't ask her. Are there any homeopathic remedies he could take?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waluso* 
I think I mentioned in a prior post that I convinced DH to go to my homeopath to work on some of his issues. He got his remedy a few weeks ago. Well today he wakes up with pain in his big toe, went to the dr, and was diagnosed with gout. The dr of course gives him drugs to deal with it which he wants to take because he is in pain. I posted separately asking for suggestions on treating gout (http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1050931). If he takes the drugs will that affect his remedy? Unfortunately our homeopath is on vacation for 3 weeks so we can't ask her. Are there any homeopathic remedies he could take?

I can't answer your question but I have to ask if your doctor mentioned putting him on a special diet?
ETA: Sorry, you answered this in your thread.


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

may i ask a couple ques about dd's remedies?
sb had suggested and then mt. mama also recommended that i give dd calc. phos and calc. fluor for her delayed and difficult dentition. ive been giving her 2 tablets of each 3 times per day and she seems to be doing AMAZING with it (thank you so much, girls! thank you, thank you








). all of a sudden, she has 7 new teeth coming in and doesnt seem in pain ( she only had 4.5 to start with at 16.5 months old). so my first ques is: am i wrong that i thought fluoride wasnt so great for you?
my second ques is: ella gets a tea, calc. carb, calc phos and calc fluor. do i need to spread these apart or can she have them relatively close together? ive been separating the tea and the calc carb but giving the phos and fluor together.
also, this is the calc fluor that im giving her... is this right? it says for hemmoroids and stuff, but the description on 1800 homeopathy.com fits.https://www.vitacost.com/Hylands-Cal...0x-500-Tablets
lastly, can i continue giving her the 2 cell salts indefinitely?


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I can't answer your question but I have to ask if your doctor mentioned putting him on a special diet?
ETA: Sorry, you answered this in your thread.

He just said lay off the red meat, alcohol, and sugar. DH is not obese or overweight but he has been eating poorly (depsite my efforts to get him to go TF).


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellasmama2007* 
may i ask a couple ques about dd's remedies?
sb had suggested and then mt. mama also recommended that i give dd calc. phos and calc. fluor for her delayed and difficult dentition. ive been giving her 2 tablets of each 3 times per day and she seems to be doing AMAZING with it (thank you so much, girls! thank you, thank you







). all of a sudden, she has 7 new teeth coming in and doesnt seem in pain ( she only had 4.5 to start with at 16.5 months old). so my first ques is: am i wrong that i thought fluoride wasnt so great for you?
my second ques is: ella gets a tea, calc. carb, calc phos and calc fluor. do i need to spread these apart or can she have them relatively close together? ive been separating the tea and the calc carb but giving the phos and fluor together.
also, this is the calc fluor that im giving her... is this right? it says for hemmoroids and stuff, but the description on 1800 homeopathy.com fits.https://www.vitacost.com/Hylands-Cal...0x-500-Tablets
lastly, can i continue giving her the 2 cell salts indefinitely?

hmmm... I would love to know more about this. I remember seeing the original discussion but apparently wasn't paying much attention. DD got 8 teeth pretty early, and then none since. I think by this point she should have like 8 more. I wonder if we could do those too? I need to call our homeopath today anyway, so maybe I will ask him if it's ok to do while doing our remedies.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

*sigh*
I'm back to being a screaming harpy again today.
I'm going to lose my freakin' mind.
ETA: And I've felt like puking for the last 2 days. At least it's not so horrid as to prevent me from eating and drinking though.


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellasmama2007* 
so my first ques is: am i wrong that i thought fluoride wasnt so great for you?
my second ques is: ella gets a tea, calc. carb, calc phos and calc fluor. do i need to spread these apart or can she have them relatively close together? ive been separating the tea and the calc carb but giving the phos and fluor together.
also, this is the calc fluor that im giving her... is this right? it says for hemmoroids and stuff, but the description on 1800 homeopathy.com fits.https://www.vitacost.com/Hylands-Cal...0x-500-Tablets
lastly, can i continue giving her the 2 cell salts indefinitely?

this is an essential inorganic mineral, it's not the same as the flouride in your drinking water.

She gets the calc carb daily? Just clarify that so I know what I'm talking about! What is the tea?

They can all be given at the same time because they are totally different. The calc carb is energetic, the calc fluor and calc phos are nutritional. And to that end....I recommended the calc fluor and calc phos in 6X-as a tissue salt. What you linked to was 30X. Is that the one you have? That's actually a bit different.

I would take the calc carb away from the others. Not by hours or anything...but I would do the calc carb (her remedy) and then wait a few minutes before doing the calc fluor and calc phos...though they CAN be given simultaneously as far as I'm concerned.

Yes, you can take the cell salts for prolonged periods of time. There is no danger of provings there. It's not energetic. You will not likely NEED to give them indefinitely, but it wouldn't hurt anything.

I would also add silica! It enhances nutrient uptake for these kiddos that are having a tough time accessing them.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
*sigh*
I'm back to being a screaming harpy again today.
I'm going to lose my freakin' mind.

*Me too & I'm not taking a eremedy. lol*
ETA: And I've felt like puking for the last 2 days. At least it's not so horrid as to prevent me from eating and drinking though.

*are you expecting?*

hugs


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
*sigh*
I'm back to being a screaming harpy again today.
I'm going to lose my freakin' mind.
ETA: And I've felt like puking for the last 2 days. At least it's not so horrid as to prevent me from eating and drinking though.

oh, honey. You can take some flower essences, but I would encourage you to call your practitioner! Perhaps this could be fixed easily.


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waluso* 
I think I mentioned in a prior post that I convinced DH to go to my homeopath to work on some of his issues. He got his remedy a few weeks ago. Well today he wakes up with pain in his big toe, went to the dr, and was diagnosed with gout. The dr of course gives him drugs to deal with it which he wants to take because he is in pain. I posted separately asking for suggestions on treating gout (http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1050931). If he takes the drugs will that affect his remedy? Unfortunately our homeopath is on vacation for 3 weeks so we can't ask her. Are there any homeopathic remedies he could take?

How soon after taking the remedy did this happen? Is it possible that this is a healing reaction? Yes, the drugs will affect things, but if you cannot get in touch with your homeopath I'm not sure that it's the best time to be worrying about that. There are natural ways to deal with it, and diet is huge. I wouldn't personally take another remedy at this point. Your practitioner doesnt' have back up?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, chlobo, I'm due in May.









I just got off the phone with my ND, SB. I must've read your mind.








My appointment is next Wednesday. I'm due for my follow-up anyway.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Yes, chlobo, I'm due in May.










I think the lead and copper in my body are making me dumb. I'm sure if you saw me I'd look spaced out and staring into space. lol.


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
I think the lead and copper in my body are making me dumb. I'm sure if you saw me I'd look spaced out and staring into space. lol.

Hold the phone....did you get metal test results too? I'm feeling very behind here!


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonnambula* 
Hold the phone....did you get metal test results too? I'm feeling very behind here!

Well, since you asked. I'd love any thoughts you have on my memoirs:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...hlight=memoirs


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonnambula* 
How soon after taking the remedy did this happen? Is it possible that this is a healing reaction? Yes, the drugs will affect things, but if you cannot get in touch with your homeopath I'm not sure that it's the best time to be worrying about that. There are natural ways to deal with it, and diet is huge. I wouldn't personally take another remedy at this point. Your practitioner doesnt' have back up?

It has been about 3 weeks since he took his remedy. Unfortunately our homeopath doesn't have a backup (at least, not that I know of - I will ask her about that next time I see her). What are some natural ways to deal with it?


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

So this is interesting. DH's remedy is staphisagria, which according to several websites can be a remedy for gout. What does this mean? Coincidence, a proving, part of the healing? He only took the remedy once (several pills, not diluted).


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

my vote is part of the healing. Drugs would be suppressive and it is likely that if he took them he'd have to deal with this again in the future.

Highly doubtful it's a coincidence and I don't think it's a proving. It is (IMO which probably isn't all that relevant to him) most likely the body pushing things out. It's a good thing, but that doesnt' mean you can't *manage* it.

Vitamin C can help quite a bit, but I would certainly encourage you to read up on it. I would also personally do an epsom salt food soak.

There is a purine connection. Gout is in part a metabolic disorder (some of us can handle high purine diets, others cannot. It appears that he cannot.) That's something to look into and perhaps google for a list of high purine foods and avoid them for now (at the very least.)

Herbally I know gravelroot is often used as is celery seed. Since the things that are indicated are often diuretics in nature, I wonder if celery juice would be helpful? Hmmmmm. There are many homeopathic remedies, but what you DON'T want to do is palliate and prevent cure. I would try to avoid herbs, but they would be a better choice in my little world than meds. I would try dietary changes and nutritional fixes first.


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
hmmm... I would love to know more about this. I remember seeing the original discussion but apparently wasn't paying much attention. DD got 8 teeth pretty early, and then none since. I think by this point she should have like 8 more. I wonder if we could do those too? I need to call our homeopath today anyway, so maybe I will ask him if it's ok to do while doing our remedies.

sb had recommended silica too ( which she also just posted in her reply to me) but i couldnt find one that seemed right. the ones i found had way different descriptions. im sure these three would be good for dd, ellas teething pattern has changed tremendously since starting the two cell salts and her remedy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
*sigh*
I'm back to being a screaming harpy again today.
I'm going to lose my freakin' mind.
ETA: And I've felt like puking for the last 2 days. At least it's not so horrid as to prevent me from eating and drinking though.

im so so sorry, JR. i hope you get some relief from your appt coming up. you have a lot to handle right now, try not to expect too much from yourself!
i also feel so out of control of my temper the past couple of weeks and i have NEVER experienced anything like this. i keep having to take deep breaths and just try not to freak out. im really working on doing the affirmations by louise hay that sb recommended. i watched her video "you can heal your life" on netflix. and my nd just adjusted my remedy a couple weeks ago so im hoping this is healing and not just me getting worse.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonnambula* 
this is an essential inorganic mineral, it's not the same as the flouride in your drinking water.
oh, thank you. i am so new to homeopathy and it is so wonderful (but confusing a little







.) i would really like to read some books on homeopathy.
She gets the calc carb daily? Just clarify that so I know what I'm talking about! What is the tea?
she gets the calc carb (30), 2 pellets once daily in a little water.
the tea is an organic healthy digestion tea and she gets 1 tsp once daily, but i need to increase her to 3 times daily. it contains catnip, spearmint, lemongrass, calendula flowers, skullcap, rosemary, sage and fennel.

They can all be given at the same time because they are totally different. The calc carb is energetic, the calc fluor and calc phos are nutritional. And to that end....I recommended the calc fluor and calc phos in 6X-as a tissue salt. What you linked to was 30X. Is that the one you have? That's actually a bit different.
oops, sorry no. i do have the 6x, i didnt see that in the link i put up ( i was rushing). i have the hylands calc. phos and calc fluor and both are 6 X 500 tablets.
I would take the calc carb away from the others. Not by hours or anything...but I would do the calc carb (her remedy) and then wait a few minutes before doing the calc fluor and calc phos...though they CAN be given simultaneously as far as I'm concerned.
ok, great - i didnt want anything to interact.
Yes, you can take the cell salts for prolonged periods of time. There is no danger of provings there. It's not energetic. You will not likely NEED to give them indefinitely, but it wouldn't hurt anything.
thank you, that makes me feel relieved.









I would also add silica! It enhances nutrient uptake for these kiddos that are having a tough time accessing them.









i tried to find it at my hfs after you recommended it and i only found one that didnt seem quite right. is it also the 6x? i asked my nd about it and she recommended that i wait because she said that dd was already taking her remedy ( the calc carb). i didnt really understand why, but i didnt want to push. i really trust and appreciate our nd, but i also really trust your advice and appreciate your insight. i did feel disappointed about not going ahead with the silica, because ella needs all the nutrition she can get (dont we all?). do you think i should give it a shot? you have never even seen us and recommended the exact remedy that our nd had already prescibed for dd, plus these cell salts which have helped her teething enormously and the affirmations and the jerry brunetti video! i cant thank you enough!


----------



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

What good homeopathy book would you recommend?

I just bought a kit of 45 remedies. I know almost nothing about this. I need a clear book that can let me know what I need, especially when I don't have internet connection, and won't be able to ask you ladies what I need. I"m looking for 1 book, not a few.

Thanks, Ana


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellasmama2007* 
sb had recommended silica too ( which she also just posted in her reply to me) but i couldnt find one that seemed right. the ones i found had way different descriptions. im sure these three would be good for dd, ellas teething pattern has changed tremendously since starting the two cell salts and her remedy.

Those are all in lactose though, right? I think maybe that was why I never looked into it. But I'm starting to get a little concerned that DD doesn't have any more teeth! And silica sounds good- she certainly could use the help in absorbing nutrients.


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Those are all in lactose though, right? I think maybe that was why I never looked into it. But I'm starting to get a little concerned that DD doesn't have any more teeth! And silica sounds good- she certainly could use the help in absorbing nutrients.

yeah, they're in lactose. its funny though, dd had bad tantrums for a week and a half with the calc carb. then i introd calc phos and more tantrums for a few days. then i introd calc fluor and no tantrums at all. she seemed to adjust to it. maybe j would get used to it? ( i know how annoying that sounds, im sorry







. for *us*, the benefits are surely outweighing the crappy days - but luckily she did actually get used to them. )
now shes tantrumming over other stuff though


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abemom2* 
What good homeopathy book would you recommend?

I just bought a kit of 45 remedies. I know almost nothing about this. I need a clear book that can let me know what I need, especially when I don't have internet connection, and won't be able to ask you ladies what I need. I"m looking for 1 book, not a few.

Thanks, Ana

I like Practical Homeopathy by Vinton McCabe. If I could only have one that's the one I'd want! Miranda Castro's book is also really good. It's called The Complete Homeopathy Handbook.


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellasmama2007* 

i tried to find it at my hfs after you recommended it and i only found one that didnt seem quite right. is it also the 6x? i asked my nd about it and she recommended that i wait because she said that dd was already taking her remedy ( the calc carb). i didnt really understand why, but i didnt want to push. i really trust and appreciate our nd, but i also really trust your advice and appreciate your insight. i did feel disappointed about not going ahead with the silica, because ella needs all the nutrition she can get (dont we all?). do you think i should give it a shot? you have never even seen us and recommended the exact remedy that our nd had already prescibed for dd, plus these cell salts which have helped her teething enormously and the affirmations and the jerry brunetti video! i cant thank you enough!









yes, the silica was also a tissue salt (6X)
http://www.1-800homeopathy.com/topic...productid=SILC

As to your ND...generally when you start taking a remedy you want to control the number of variables to determine what the remedy is responsible for. I understand that. It can be a pain but for what it's worth if the other two are already in the mix....well, I dunno. Does she know she's on the others? What does she think about that?

I think perhaps you should sit with it and read up on it and see how you feel. My feeling would be if you weren't doing the others to just let the remedy work. It could, on it's own perhaps shift things. It won't provide nutrition, but it will allow her body to access it if it is there. The salts actually supply nutrition. So do many other things though. Up to you, mama!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I want tea.
Can I have some tea? He told me I shouldn't have mint or tea (way back when I took my remedy... it's been like a month now, right?).








I want tea with lemon and honey.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Those are all in lactose though, right? I think maybe that was why I never looked into it. But I'm starting to get a little concerned that DD doesn't have any more teeth! And silica sounds good- she certainly could use the help in absorbing nutrients.

I'm thinking of trying these aas well. Adam only has 6 teeth and they don't look that great. So maybe it would help.


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I want tea.
Can I have some tea? He told me I shouldn't have mint or tea (way back when I took my remedy... it's been like a month now, right?).








I want tea with lemon and honey.

Why not try a nourishing tea? It would be great for pregnancy! Nettles, alfalfa, oatstraw, red raspberry leaf, hibiscus, rose hips....YUM!

I just stick herbs in a mason jar, cover with water and let infuse. I then screw on a sprout top and just strain that way. Tasty, full of flavor and nutrients and just plain lovely. You could even go all Emoto and write affirmations on the jar. What fun! Kitchen witchery at it's finest!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonnambula* 
Why not try a nourishing tea? It would be great for pregnancy! Nettles, alfalfa, oatstraw, red raspberry leaf, hibiscus, rose hips....YUM!

I just stick herbs in a mason jar, cover with water and let infuse. I then screw on a sprout top and just strain that way. Tasty, full of flavor and nutrients and just plain lovely. You could even go all Emoto and write affirmations on the jar. What fun! Kitchen witchery at it's finest!










Remind me to get some herbs from him. I know he has them. I see them all over his office, begging me to buy them.
I don't know where else I'd get them. Oooh... Maybe I do. I'll see if I can get DH to take me there this weekend.
I'm avoiding RRL, though, because I've heard conflicting advice about it's use during pregnancy and I have a billion BHs every day as it is.

On another note, where's Gina been?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 








Remind me to get some herbs from him. I know he has them. I see them all over his office, begging me to buy them.
I don't know where else I'd get them. Oooh... Maybe I do. I'll see if I can get DH to take me there this weekend.
I'm avoiding RRL, though, because I've heard conflicting advice about it's use during pregnancy and I have a billion BHs every day as it is.

On another note, where's Gina been?

I think she has been banned.


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonnambula* 
yes, the silica was also a tissue salt (6X)
http://www.1-800homeopathy.com/topic...productid=SILC

As to your ND...generally when you start taking a remedy you want to control the number of variables to determine what the remedy is responsible for. I understand that. It can be a pain but for what it's worth if the other two are already in the mix....well, I dunno. Does she know she's on the others? What does she think about that?

I think perhaps you should sit with it and read up on it and see how you feel. My feeling would be if you weren't doing the others to just let the remedy work. It could, on it's own perhaps shift things. It won't provide nutrition, but it will allow her body to access it if it is there. The salts actually supply nutrition. So do many other things though. Up to you, mama!

i told my nd that dd was on the calc phos and she seemed ok with it, but recommended not to try any more just yet. but then i read your post again about the other two and talked to mt. mama and i decided to start dd on the calc fluor







. today, i just went out and got the silica and will give it to her when she wakes up from her nap







. i know that dd was benefitting greatly from just the calc carb - i could tell immediately. but if that remedy is energetic and the cell salts are nutritional, then *to me* it really makes sense to give her the nutrients and an increased ability to access them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
I'm thinking of trying these aas well. Adam only has 6 teeth and they don't look that great. So maybe it would help.

after starting ella on the first two and seeing how fast her teething pattern changed, i would really recommend trying them, mama. there was definitely an adjustment period (only behavioral stuff though), but i kept giving them to dd anyway and reaffirming to her how good they were for her and she got over it. she loves them and asks for them. she takes the tablets herself and puts them into her mouth like a big girl







.

JR, im so sorry about your bh. that can feel so scary!







, mama


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I think I'll have actual results (or maybe the lack thereof) to add to the thread soon. I was really thrilled to get good recs on Dr. Robinson, I called, and had a flash of the obvious. He's really good, the kids are I think fairly straightforward, how about I see if he sees kids (yep, and his fee schedule for both adults and kids is very reasonable, not crazy-high like I was fearing). So, my husband's got a Monday appointment and the kids are Wednesday (mid-afternoon, so naptime, but they'll be okay without a nap).


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I want tea with lemon and honey.

Green tea.









Pat


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
I think I'll have actual results (or maybe the lack thereof) to add to the thread soon. I was really thrilled to get good recs on Dr. Robinson, I called, and had a flash of the obvious. He's really good, the kids are I think fairly straightforward, how about I see if he sees kids (yep, and his fee schedule for both adults and kids is very reasonable, not crazy-high like I was fearing). So, my husband's got a Monday appointment and the kids are Wednesday (mid-afternoon, so naptime, but they'll be okay without a nap).









You go girl! HOpe it goes well. I'd give my left nut for a good homeopath.


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh, Tanya! That's so exciting! I needed a smile today. Thank you. I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, this remedy of mine is GOOD. I just spent all week with my mother (just dropped her off at the airport!) and I'm not completely pulling my hair out. I was getting slightly annoyed with her by today, but usually after about 48 hours I am completely exhausted and a bear to be around. And this was 5 days! Wow.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Tanya,
I am so excited for you!







:

That sounds awesome, and you got in quick too! Keep us posted!!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Two more days.
Tired, sad, bored, unmotivated today.







Can't nap though (no reason just that I *can't*). Annoyed. Crabby. Did I mention whiny?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Two more days.
Tired, sad, bored, unmotivated today.







Can't nap though (no reason just that I *can't*). Annoyed. Crabby. Did I mention whiny?


























:








:








:

Pat


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Jacqueline, I'm sorry it's been a stressful day.









My husband got home from the homeopath's office, and I am bemused. I guess I expected that it was sorta automatic, if you go to a classical homeopath, you'll get a constitutional (unless you are working on a more specific issue/concern that you think will be changing and need follow-up). He got a remedy for his blood pressure.









Which is especially interesting because it was 20 pts higher today than it's ever been before--so I do think his BP needs attention at this point, but it's not at all what I was expecting. And given his family history and his weight, it's been surprising that it's been fairly normal all this time. But just not what I was expecting. He was told to take 3 pellets of something every day and go back in a month.

And he was told to make an appointment with our doctor for bloodwork, thyroid stuff among others.

But we got validation that moving away to a new city (a less humid one) and finding DH a job he doesn't hate are both really important. He thinks that's what we need to do to make my DH feel better, and since we were already working on those, I guess it's nice to get encouragement from someone outside.

All in all, odd. Now I'm really wondering how the appointment on Wednesday will go for the kids.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

That is odd. Maybe the homeopath thought that the bp issue was urgent and he needed to get it down before doing anything else??

JR- I totally missed your post somehow.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
Jacqueline, I'm sorry it's been a stressful day.









My husband got home from the homeopath's office, and I am bemused. I guess I expected that it was sorta automatic, if you go to a classical homeopath, you'll get a constitutional (unless you are working on a more specific issue/concern that you think will be changing and need follow-up). He got a remedy for his blood pressure.









Which is especially interesting because it was 20 pts higher today than it's ever been before--so I do think his BP needs attention at this point, but it's not at all what I was expecting. And given his family history and his weight, it's been surprising that it's been fairly normal all this time. But just not what I was expecting. He was told to take 3 pellets of something every day and go back in a month.

And he was told to make an appointment with our doctor for bloodwork, thyroid stuff among others.

But we got validation that moving away to a new city (a less humid one) and finding DH a job he doesn't hate are both really important. He thinks that's what we need to do to make my DH feel better, and since we were already working on those, I guess it's nice to get encouragement from someone outside.

All in all, odd. Now I'm really wondering how the appointment on Wednesday will go for the kids.

Thank you both (Pat and Tanya) for the love.







I think it's just a tired thing. I'm still not caught up on my sleep from DS2 being sick.
That is kind of odd that he got a remedy for his blood pressure... Maybe that was just the easiest way for the homeopath to explain it to him? Or maybe he only communicated about that need in particular?
I hope your expectations are met on Wednesday.
Hey. I just realized your kids' appointment and mine are the same day.

ETA: Thanks, cs, too.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
That is kind of odd that he got a remedy for his blood pressure... Maybe that was just the easiest way for the homeopath to explain it to him? Or maybe he only communicated about that need in particular?

That sounds more sensible. Treating his blood pressure acutely seems odd. But, it is more likely that he was told "this will help your blood pressure" and he interprets that as "for my blood pressure". Relieving stress _will_ help his blood pressure.









I find the homeopath 'creates intentions' with her advice. Along the lines of 'you will feel better now' and we believe it.







And it becomes true (because we believe it? or because she told us we would? or the remedy helps? or we are helped by feeling heard? or we shift something due to the telling of our story? or ???)

Pat


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
That is kind of odd that he got a remedy for his blood pressure... Maybe that was just the easiest way for the homeopath to explain it to him? Or maybe he only communicated about that need in particular?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
That sounds more sensible. Treating his blood pressure acutely seems odd. But, it is more likely that he was told "this will help your blood pressure" and he interprets that as "for my blood pressure". Relieving stress _will_ help his blood pressure.









I find the homeopath 'creates intentions' with her advice. Along the lines of 'you will feel better now' and we believe it.









I asked my husband, because I wondered if the remedy would treat the BP _and_ make him feel better, and he was told pretty clearly that it was for his blood pressure, which since it's blood pressure, doesn't make him feel bad (that whole silent killer thing). He didn't think to ask what the pellets were, I'm not sure he realizes there are a finite, but long, list of homeopathic remedies out there to choose from.

And the other odd thing about this experience is that we didn't know his BP was high til today. I've been surprised it hasn't been, but it hasn't til today (well, who knows about last week or last month, but this is the first time it's ever been measured as high).

But if this works for his blood pressure, cool! And I almost think, given the daily dosing schedule, that that sounds more acute than anything else. Doesn't it seem like the way you'd treat an acute situation, rather than a constitutional-type thing?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Okay, so with more discussion, DH says that he was also told that these pills would make him feel better. I'm not quite so confused. Although it was an hour into the appointment before they even checked his BP, so neither of us knows what prompted that.

Maybe homeopaths are used to new people coming for very specific problems? Cause it's not like my husband is the pinnacle of health, and we know we have circumstances to change in our lives to make him happier, all I was looking for was essentially a boost along in the healing process.


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

Hugs to everyone who needs them!

Tanya, I was going to guess that his remedy is likely his simillimum, but that it has bloodpressure issues as a keynote. I think he likely wanted your dh to know that he saw it as a problem, was addressing it but being homeopathic it was also chosen in the context of his case. There are many remedies *like* that....specific affinities for certain organs or tissues but also address the totality of symptoms.

I honestly didn't bat an eyelash at your original post. (My thought was actually, "I don't think her dh brought home all the info.







) Turns out you did get it out of him, so he did! He just isn't as used to homeopathy discussions as you are. I'm sure being used to mainstream medicine as we all are in the beginning he focused on the medicine for the condition. I think the homeopath probably, as Pat alluded may have meant for that to happen. It's easier to let people know you are addressing their specific concerns than trying to explain an energy medicine that is going to affect their entire being.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey SB! I'm glad you're back. Hope this week is going better for you.

I have a question about the cell salts. I bought some silica, and I remember you saying that DD might tolerate it better in water (because of the lactose). Should I just dissolve a pellet in a glass of water for her? How often should I give it?


----------



## sonnambula (Feb 24, 2009)

hey! I would probably put a few in water (maybe an ounce) and do that around 4 times a day. enjoy!


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Hey SB! I'm glad you're back. Hope this week is going better for you.

I have a question about the cell salts. I bought some silica, and I remember you saying that DD might tolerate it better in water (because of the lactose). Should I just dissolve a pellet in a glass of water for her? How often should I give it?

yeah that!

and, i tried dd with the silica and she doesnt tol it







. im so disappointed but thank goodness she tols the calc phos and calc fluor.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellasmama2007* 
yeah that!

and, i tried dd with the silica and she doesnt tol it







. im so disappointed but thank goodness she tols the calc phos and calc fluor.

Oh that's a bummer! I think I'm going to try it for DD tomorrow.

I wonder why she tolerates the others but not the silica??


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Sonnambula, good to hear that this wasn't quite as odd as I was thinking at first. And interestingly, my husband is sleeping in a bit this morning with a headache, which he also had all day yesterday--for years he got headaches almost every day. They've been all but gone since chiro visits a couple years ago, so this is unexpected. I'm going to see if it started Monday after his appointment.

He's starting to wonder about all this--I think feeling bad eating gluten is a sign of him getting better (vs nothing ever making him feel better or worse), I think the increase in his BP is odd, but I'm wondering if his adrenals are a bit better so that's not masking what should have been a long-standing BP problem, and now a headache after his homeopathic pills. Good thing he knows I love him.


----------



## k9sarchik (Nov 11, 2006)

So DS has some down with a cold and I wanted to know do I give him his Pulsatilla (which totally is his remedy because of his personality) or Belladonna because it describes more of what his fever symptoms are like? Or do I give both?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, I just got back from my appointment for the kids. Um, not terribly helpful, he really only wants to see really sick people. I thought all classical homepaths wanted to give out constitutional remedies; he doesn't do that. He was sorta intrigued by D's walking in circles (counterclockwise, I had to think to remember that), he even did it a bit in the office. I guess it's too normal for me to see as anything that odd, given what I know of our background. Anyway, he gave us some calc carb and wants to know if the circle walking is still there in a month. I don't think follow-up will be that helpful though, but it was an interesting perspective.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

weird. I thought the same thing! Did you ask him about getting a constitutional? Sorry your appointment wasn't very productive.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

That sounds really strange, Tanya.
I just got back from my appointment with my ND. He is encouraged by what's been happening with me since I took my remedy (as am I) and is keeping me on the same one. I still don't know what it is, but that's okay. I was going to ask but just kept putting it off. It doesn't really matter so long as it's working, right?
I mentioned that about 2 days after taking the remedy, I started craving coffee. He laughed and said that was "kind of warped" (coffee is the one thing he told me to avoid). I asked about Rescue Remedy and he said he wouldn't suggest taking it while on a constitutional. But now I know he carries it! There's also an herb store in town which he recommended to me for getting tea making stuff (read: herbs). I knew about it, but thought I'd ask his opinion.
Anyway, so I just took my remedy about half an hour ago. Should I tell DH to evacuate to the bomb shelter now or later?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

lol- good luck JR. Or I guess good luck to your DH.









k9sarchik - I'm not sure that any of our local experts are around these days to answer your question. Do you know that pulsatilla is his constitutional remedy, or are you just guessing based on his personality? Unless that's been prescribed as his constitutional, I would probably go with the belladonna if it matches the acute symptoms. (That's my totally non-professional opinion.







)


----------



## k9sarchik (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes Pulsatilla is his constitutional remedy.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
weird. I thought the same thing! Did you ask him about getting a constitutional? Sorry your appointment wasn't very productive.

That's the odd thing, when he asked why we were there, I said I wanted constitutional remedies for the kids. And he doesn't do that. I mean-- I think if I'd pressed, he would've spent some time on it, but I was trying to figure out what he does do, and have I misunderstood, and all that. So I didn't press, maybe I should've, but I think he sort of already thought this was a waste of time, though he did listen and ask questions and come up with something for my son (not really sure what it's going to do, I guess I'll just watch and see if anything changes).


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
That's the odd thing, when he asked why we were there, I said I wanted constitutional remedies for the kids. And he doesn't do that. I mean-- I think if I'd pressed, he would've spent some time on it, but I was trying to figure out what he does do, and have I misunderstood, and all that. So I didn't press, maybe I should've, but I think he sort of already thought this was a waste of time, though he did listen and ask questions and come up with something for my son (not really sure what it's going to do, I guess I'll just watch and see if anything changes).

Tanya,

I'm so sorry it didn't go well. I know how frustrating that can be. I'm still looking for the holy grail myself.


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

tanya, im sorry, thats kindof a bummer. it stinks when you go in hoping that theyll hit you with everything they know, and instead you dont get much of anything at all.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Tanya,

I'm so sorry it didn't go well. I know how frustrating that can be. I'm still looking for the holy grail myself.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellasmama2007* 
tanya, im sorry, thats kindof a bummer. it stinks when you go in hoping that theyll hit you with everything they know, and instead you dont get much of anything at all.

Yeah, I was sort of surprised. I mentioned how I really started considering homeopathy because of the miasms and how the kids are manifesting problems so differently (from how I influenced them, I mean), and nothing, no response. I thought miasms were the thing that holds all this together. But to be fair, it's been a while since I've had a real miss with a HCP, and since my husband's headache did start the evening of his appt (after he took his first two doses of his remedy) and he's been taking it daily since, and yesterday was headachy all day and today it's fading, it seems like it's doing _something_ for him. We're buying a blood pressure cuff to see what his blood pressure is like on a more continuing basis, and I will be so impressed if it comes down. If it doesn't, we'll try the mag and choline citrate from my HCP and see if that works.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

It seems so random how homeopaths can be so different sometimes. I am sorry you didn't really gel with him. Maybe you can wait and see what comes of the remedies he gave you. I am in search of a new homeopath too, still...


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

*sigh* dd has a stomach bug i think. shes been tantrummy and not sleeping. she's had some random weirdness with her stools (lots of diarrhea 2 days ago, lots of gas yest and her stools have been undig looking the past couple days, especially today) and today she vomited once which she never does. im gonna call my nd tomorrow, but is there anything that i can get if she cant see us that jumps out in your minds? any homeopathic remedy for a stomach bug? i have a great hfs around the corner that carries a lot of remedies...


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I have no answers for you, ellasmama.







I'm sorry.









Here's my first update (of sorts). I'm feeling totally relaxed today... Well, this evening. This morning was another story which I blame entirely on lack of sleep and a really bad start to the day.
DS1 woke me up at 6am when I had every intention of sleeping until 9am b/c my SIL was going to come get me to go for my GTT at 9:30. I was told I couldn't eat until *after* my test and when I told DH that I wanted some money to go for lunch with her after, he said "Never mind then. I'll just take you instead."







: So I went to my test absolutely *starving* found out I could have eaten







: So I took my test, got out at 11am, was feeling faint, sick and weak from being so hungry and told DH so, hoping he'd take me to grab something to eat real fast but no.. He dropped me off at home with DS2 and left. So then I had to deal with a screaming toddler while I tried not to faint while making myself (and DS2) something to eat.
So, I ate and fed DS2. Did a few chores and then DS1 came home and it was time for us to go for haircuts.
My friend does our hair. DS1 got his head shaved, DH got his hair cut and his face waxed... Then HE GOT KICKED OUT OF THE SALON WITH THE KIDS BY MY FRIEND and was told not to come back. She cut my hair and waxed my face... and told me the next time I needed some pampering to call her and she'd give me a pedicure.
So, I had the first 2 hours of my life away from my kids (barring my hospitalization, which I don't count) today! 







: I'm going for a bath tonight too and DH can chew rocks if he thinks otherwise.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I hope Ella feels better soon.









JR- I could just come over and kick your DH! wth?! Who lets a pregnant lady starve- that's just stupid. And why on earthy couldn't he just give you some money? I've very annoyed with him right now.







But I'm glad you have a friend looking out for you and that you got some time to yourself!!!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
JR- I could just come over and kick your DH! wth?! Who lets a pregnant lady starve- that's just stupid. And why on earthy couldn't he just give you some money? I've very annoyed with him right now.







But I'm glad you have a friend looking out for you and that you got some time to yourself!!!

In his defense, he was having a really crap day himself. We had a server go down on us this morning so around the same time that I was getting woke up by DS1, he was getting a phone call to come fix something and he fixed it "just enough" to be able to come home to take me for my appointment (having forgotten that I had made arrangements). He'd told people that he needed to be gone for the appointment and probably didn't realize that part of his sister taking me was the social aspect, iykwim. But then he was rushing to get back to work because I was there about 45 minutes longer than he expected.
I'm going to talk to him about it tonight and explain to him. I think, too, he wanted to be the one to watch DS2... I kind of think his intention for today was sort of for it to be "my day" but the server going down prevented that from happening as much as he wanted.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, I guess I won't kick him then....







Stupid servers.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
In his defense, he was having a really crap day himself. We had a server go down on us this morning so around the same time that I was getting woke up by DS1, he was getting a phone call to come fix something and he fixed it "just enough" to be able to come home to take me for my appointment (having forgotten that I had made arrangements). He'd told people that he needed to be gone for the appointment and probably didn't realize that part of his sister taking me was the social aspect, iykwim. But then he was rushing to get back to work because I was there about 45 minutes longer than he expected.
I'm going to talk to him about it tonight and explain to him. I think, too, he wanted to be the one to watch DS2... I kind of think his intention for today was sort of for it to be "my day" but the server going down prevented that from happening as much as he wanted.

I'm still going to kick him. Why can men seem to connect the dots with these things? I find I have to spell out everything very clearly or he doesn't get something. It's truly quite amazing.

Call me next time. I"ll drive.


----------



## FreeSpiritMama (Oct 22, 2003)

I think I killed the Flower Essences thread







I hope I don't do the same here! I'm subbing and going back to read the whole thread, I finished the FE thread at the weekend. I've dabbled in homeopathy but I am realising I really hadn't thoroughly understood how it works, currently reading a Miranda Castro book and Bachs Heal Thyself.

I'd like some advice on where to start with FEs and homeopathy, I have the ainsworth remedy box but I'm very reluctant to self prescribe for my kids and I until I know more.

I'm also interested in finding out more and discussing about family soul groups and contellations.

Very happy to find this thread







:


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

No, you didn't kill it.







It's just that our resident expert is out for a while. But I'm sure she'll be back soon.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeSpiritMama* 
I think I killed the Flower Essences thread







I hope I don't do the same here! I'm subbing and going back to read the whole thread, I finished the FE thread at the weekend. I've dabbled in homeopathy but I am realising I really hadn't thoroughly understood how it works, currently reading a Miranda Castro book and Bachs Heal Thyself.

I'd like some advice on where to start with FEs and homeopathy, I have the ainsworth remedy box but I'm very reluctant to self prescribe for my kids and I until I know more.

I'm also interested in finding out more and discussing about family soul groups and contellations.

Very happy to find this thread







:

Both threads are pretty quiet right now since the thread mama for both isn't on much.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Call me next time. I"ll drive.

Seeing as you're way over on the East Coast... What're you doing next Wednesday?
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Well, I guess I won't kick him then....







Stupid servers.

I couldn't agree more (sometimes







).


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellasmama2007* 
*sigh* dd has a stomach bug i think. shes been tantrummy and not sleeping. she's had some random weirdness with her stools (lots of diarrhea 2 days ago, lots of gas yest and her stools have been undig looking the past couple days, especially today) and today she vomited once which she never does. im gonna call my nd tomorrow, but is there anything that i can get if she cant see us that jumps out in your minds? any homeopathic remedy for a stomach bug? i have a great hfs around the corner that carries a lot of remedies...

my nd recommended camillia 2 pellets every 3 hours while awake and to stop her other remedies (including the cell salts) until feeling better. her poops are so totally undigested - i hate this. its so upsetting to think that she isnt really absorbing her nutrition right now (just what she needs). she was sooooo tantrummy today.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellasmama2007* 
my nd recommended camillia 2 pellets every 3 hours while awake and to stop her other remedies (including the cell salts) until feeling better. her poops are so totally undigested - i hate this. its so upsetting to think that she isnt really absorbing her nutrition right now (just what she needs). she was sooooo tantrummy today.

Yeah, but my kids tend to get the same way (the light-colored poop) when they get a stomach bug. And my daughter tends to get yeasty too. She can't do any type of homemade stock, can she? It's really helpful for my kids, but I'm thinking your list of OK foods is too short.


----------



## ellasmama2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

i have my first pot of buffalo bone broth going as we speak. its the first grass fed bone source ive been able to get.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellasmama2007* 
i have my first pot of buffalo bone broth going as we speak. its the first grass fed bone source ive been able to get.

Yay!! I just finished straining my last batch of lamb bone broth for like the millionth time...







But wow those bones (that I finally got my co-op to order me) make some good broth!!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if getting acupuncture while receiving homeopathic treatment is complimentary or contraindicated?
I know I could ask my ND (particularly since his wife's an acupuncturist







) but I'm curious NOW.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that it's not recommended to do 2 different types of energy medicine at the same time. But I'm not positive about the reasons. Not sure how much that helps...


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

My homeopath says no, and I think even PB said no on the accupuncture with homeopathy, at least not at the same time.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

That's what I thought but I couldn't remember. Thanks!


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

So what do you all think of this?

Two weeks ago I started giving Adam a daily dose of his remedy per the homeopath. He was doing ok. Sleep was decent. then after a week Adam got a stomach bug. He threw up for several house and then had a few days of loose stools. And of course his sleep went to crap. He started waking up every hour. It was awful. That went on for about 5 days before I decided to stop the remedy. During that time Adam also came down with a cold.

So here we are, 3 days off the remedy and last night Adam only woke up 3 times and was much more settled. His cold is also better.

So do you think it was the remedy or just all those illnesses he ran through?


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a new remedy - physostigma. 200c yesterday and now 20x 2 pellets every day.

From my homeopath's description I thought it didn't sound right, but tooling around the internet it sounds more right. We'll see!

I told him I was greatly helped by the last remedy for my guilty feelings, but not for mood swings of depression. And DS continues to have intestinal difficulties which are usually what triggers my depression. He asked me to describe the quality of my depression and I just didn't know what to say. Hopeless? I also asked if he thought a remedy would benefit DS, and he said he thought he would continue to benefit from my remedy. I hope so!

chlobo - I have no idea. What was his remedy? From what you wrote my sense is that the remedy helped until it was too much and perhaps an aggravating factor in the illness and sleep? What else is going on with him that might effect sleep? Teeth? Developmentally?


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kortner* 
I have a new remedy - physostigma. 200c yesterday and now 20x 2 pellets every day.

From my homeopath's description I thought it didn't sound right, but tooling around the internet it sounds more right. We'll see!

I told him I was greatly helped by the last remedy for my guilty feelings, but not for mood swings of depression. And DS continues to have intestinal difficulties which are usually what triggers my depression. He asked me to describe the quality of my depression and I just didn't know what to say. Hopeless? I also asked if he thought a remedy would benefit DS, and he said he thought he would continue to benefit from my remedy. I hope so!

chlobo - I have no idea. What was his remedy? From what you wrote my sense is that the remedy helped until it was too much and perhaps an aggravating factor in the illness and sleep? What else is going on with him that might effect sleep? Teeth? Developmentally?

Good luck with the new remedy.

Well what's not going on? He got a stomach bug. Then he got a cold. I'm sure he's developing something. Aren't they always, although it doesn't appear to be teeth.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Crap.
I just realized I drank coffee this morning and yesterday!








I got a latte, thinking it was "just" milk and flavoring.... Doh.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey there ladies!! Good to see the thread is still going strong. Don't know what happened but I just stopped getting the updates in my inbox. I don't feel I could ever go through the thread to catch up on it. Any big updates I should know about? How is everyone doing in their healing?

All the distance btwn my homeopath and I is cleared and we're great friends and have a great Dr/patient relationship going too. She has her site up in running check it out http://www.freedomhomeopathy.com/

Not much too say new in my healing except I am still going strong. Definitely in a more peaceful place!! My husband on the other hand.....









My son took a new constitutional last week. Medorrinum 200c. We had just came out of 4 weeks of illness. (your regular winter stuff topped with teething) I had been giving Belledonna acutely for the teething when he was extremely suffering. Anyway homeboy is not always so cooperative in taking a remedy and he lit up when she came over with it. She left and when I was opening the package he came running!! He was stoked and couldn't wait to get it in his mouth! It was very cool. Well about a half hour later he started convulting and spiked a fever. He stayed totally present in the convulting and it was more just like his whole body shaking! Scary I know!! But I have come so far the last thing I wanted to do was get him to the er where they would just suppress what ever it was his body was dealing with. He was also puking what looked like a month worth of phlem! Adrienne checked to make sure the belladonna and med weren't reacting badly together and found the description I gave matched the picture of someone fighting / healing / dealing with a lifetime of heart and diabetes disease. Hope I'm conveying this correctly







This all lasted about 4 hours... just before Papa got home ThANK GOD!! I was able to do a little craniosacral on him and got the back of his head to a still point and he slept through the night. The next morning he woke up a whole new boy!!







: No snot dripping down his lip and his vocabulary went from a steady 8-10 words to a new word every hour!! His comprehension and communication has just taken off!!! Definitely more joy behind those beautiful blues!!!

Medorrhinum was one she wanted for both of us to help push through the yeast issues. I don't know that I'm ready. Actually I don't know that I'm as strong as my little guy to go through something like he did. Maybe I wouldn't. My remedy is working so well for me on so many levels I'm happy just letting the Anhalonium continue to do its thing!

Did ya'll here about the new school opening in San Diego? A sensation school of homeopathy!!


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Can anyone tell me if getting acupuncture while receiving homeopathic treatment is complimentary or contraindicated?
I know I could ask my ND (particularly since his wife's an acupuncturist







) but I'm curious NOW.









This is really interesting! You would think CranioSacral or flower essences would be a no go too then. But CranioSacral has been greatly instrumental on my path!!


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kortner* 
I told him I was greatly helped by the last remedy for my guilty feelings, but not for mood swings of depression. And DS continues to have intestinal difficulties which are usually what triggers my depression. He asked me to describe the quality of my depression and I just didn't know what to say. Hopeless? I also asked if he thought a remedy would benefit DS, and he said he thought he would continue to benefit from my remedy. I hope so!

God it gets so old hearing how others will eventually start healing automatically doesn't it??!!

I know I have mentioned it in my last 3 post but have you looked into CranioSacral to hep push through some of the depression? Do you meditate? If so maybe meditate and look at the depression more closely.... how much of it is actually yours? You Are the Answer by Micheal J Tamura speaks further on this and is a FAB book. Him and my teacher went to school together at the Berkeley Psychic Institute! http://www.michaeltamura.com/


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
Hey there ladies!! Good to see the thread is still going strong. Don't know what happened but I just stopped getting the updates in my inbox. I don't feel I could ever go through the thread to catch up on it. Any big updates I should know about? How is everyone doing in their healing?

All the distance btwn my homeopath and I is cleared and we're great friends and have a great Dr/patient relationship going too. She has her site up in running check it out http://www.freedomhomeopathy.com/

Not much too say new in my healing except I am still going strong. Definitely in a more peaceful place!! My husband on the other hand.....









My son took a new constitutional last week. Medorrinum 200c. We had just came out of 4 weeks of illness. (your regular winter stuff topped with teething) I had been giving Belledonna acutely for the teething when he was extremely suffering. Anyway homeboy is not always so cooperative in taking a remedy and he lit up when she came over with it. She left and when I was opening the package he came running!! He was stoked and couldn't wait to get it in his mouth! It was very cool. Well about a half hour later he started convulting and spiked a fever. He stayed totally present in the convulting and it was more just like his whole body shaking! Scary I know!! But I have come so far the last thing I wanted to do was get him to the er where they would just suppress what ever it was his body was dealing with. He was also puking what looked like a month worth of phlem! Adrienne checked to make sure the belladonna and med weren't reacting badly together and found the description I gave matched the picture of someone fighting / healing / dealing with a lifetime of heart and diabetes disease. Hope I'm conveying this correctly







This all lasted about 4 hours... just before Papa got home ThANK GOD!! I was able to do a little craniosacral on him and got the back of his head to a still point and he slept through the night. The next morning he woke up a whole new boy!!







: No snot dripping down his lip and his vocabulary went from a steady 8-10 words to a new word every hour!! His comprehension and communication has just taken off!!! Definitely more joy behind those beautiful blues!!!

Medorrhinum was one she wanted for both of us to help push through the yeast issues. I don't know that I'm ready. Actually I don't know that I'm as strong as my little guy to go through something like he did. Maybe I wouldn't. My remedy is working so well for me on so many levels I'm happy just letting the Anhalonium continue to do its thing!

Did ya'll here about the new school opening in San Diego? A sensation school of homeopathy!!

That is so exciting about your son and those amazing improvements! DD's new remedy is medh. too.







Although it doesn't seem to be doing much the last couple doses, so I think it's time to jump up to a higher dose. We have an appointment next week with my homeopath.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
This is really interesting! You would think CranioSacral or flower essences would be a no go too then. But CranioSacral has been greatly instrumental on my path!!

Isn't CST actually structural (physical) work, rather than energetic? So it shouldn't interfere with homeopathy at all in my understanding.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep, CST is structural not energenic.
Update on us: I have not been satisfied with the no results we've seen here. I wrote a heartfelt e-mail to the homeopath about why I just couldn't keep pouring money into this and he responded by saying he would work with us pro bono until we start to see results. If/when F starts to get good and noticeable results we will compensate him what we can. If we never see results we don't pay him another dime. We will do weekly e-mails and phone consultation every few weeks. How sweet is that? Now I just hope we find a freakin' remedy that does something!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo* 
Yep, CST is structural not energenic.
Update on us: I have not been satisfied with the no results we've seen here. I wrote a heartfelt e-mail to the homeopath about why I just couldn't keep pouring money into this and he responded by saying he would work with us pro bono until we start to see results. If/when F starts to get good and noticeable results we will compensate him what we can. If we never see results we don't pay him another dime. We will do weekly e-mails and phone consultation every few weeks. How sweet is that? Now I just hope we find a freakin' remedy that does something!!!!!!!!!!!!

Are you kidding me? That's AMAZING!! I hope you guys find a remedy too.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
This is really interesting! You would think CranioSacral or flower essences would be a no go too then. But CranioSacral has been greatly instrumental on my path!!

Actually, my ND told me straight out not o use FEs while on a constitutional.
We're taking a "wait and see" approach to see if my remedy was antidoted by the coffee.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Actually, my ND told me straight out not o use FEs while on a constitutional.
We're taking a "wait and see" approach to see if my remedy was antidoted by the coffee.

Mine did too. I am anyway.







I think it was mostly because if you're doing both, you won't know which one is working. But I had been on mine for a couple months before starting the FEs. I just felt like I needed a little extra push emotionally in my healing.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo* 
Yep, CST is structural not energenic.
Update on us: I have not been satisfied with the no results we've seen here. I wrote a heartfelt e-mail to the homeopath about why I just couldn't keep pouring money into this and he responded by saying he would work with us pro bono until we start to see results. If/when F starts to get good and noticeable results we will compensate him what we can. If we never see results we don't pay him another dime. We will do weekly e-mails and phone consultation every few weeks. How sweet is that? Now I just hope we find a freakin' remedy that does something!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's great! Hoping something moves soon!


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo* 
Yep, CST is structural not energenic.
Update on us: I have not been satisfied with the no results we've seen here. I wrote a heartfelt e-mail to the homeopath about why I just couldn't keep pouring money into this and he responded by saying he would work with us pro bono until we start to see results. If/when F starts to get good and noticeable results we will compensate him what we can. If we never see results we don't pay him another dime. We will do weekly e-mails and phone consultation every few weeks. How sweet is that? Now I just hope we find a freakin' remedy that does something!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow, that's great. I wish DS's homeopath was like that. She terribly unresponsive and so far the remedy hasn't produced any results.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

WOW Nalo that is AWESOME!!!! It's out there!!

I didn't know CST was structural. But I did discuss it with my CH. She hadn't even heard of that. I think we come from a way relaxed school when it comes to contradicting and anti-doting.

CS still in the parallel!!!! Will you be over this way to visit family anytime soon? There is a music sustainability fest I'm helping to put together. Love Your Mother Earth Festival June 5, 6, & 7 at Lolo Hotsprings. It would be so cool to see you there!!

Anyone here skype or video chat? I just started yesterday and love it!! Let me know if you want to chat!!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
CS still in the parallel!!!! Will you be over this way to visit family anytime soon? There is a music sustainability fest I'm helping to put together. Love Your Mother Earth Festival June 5, 6, & 7 at Lolo Hotsprings. It would be so cool to see you there!!

That would be cool. Man, I haven't been to the hotsprings since I was a kid! That sounds so nice right now. I haven't been out to MT for almost 2 years... and I really need to go visit some people there! But every time I think about it, it comes down to DD's allergies. Like we couldn't stay with my best friend because she has a bunch of kids and food all over the house... so we'd have to get a motel. And we'd have to bring a lot of our own food, which would be a huge pita.... And now we're looking to buy a house, so that's taking all our attention and money. Anyway, I would love to come out this summer. Maybe things will all work out and I will actually get a nice vacation. I will put the festival on my calendar just in case I actually make it out there.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

I am VERY allergy conscience and we have some space pm me if you think any further on it! Fest could be free too!!!

There is a dog.... her name is Fubes!!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
I am VERY allergy conscience and we have some space pm me if you think any further on it! Fest could be free too!!!

There is a dog.... her name is Fubes!!

That's really sweet... but don't be offended if I decline. I don't even trust my mom as far as DD's allergies go.


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Good luck with the new remedy.

Well what's not going on? He got a stomach bug. Then he got a cold. I'm sure he's developing something. Aren't they always, although it doesn't appear to be teeth.

Thanks.

The worst reaction DS has had by far was the day I took a high potency dose of my (old) remedy, and I keep thinking it must have been that. So today he's had diarrhea again and blood and I keep hope alive that it's the remedy. But it very well could be a food reaction or something viral or the teeth. His canines are coming, I can see them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
God it gets so old hearing how others will eventually start healing automatically doesn't it??!!

I know I have mentioned it in my last 3 post but have you looked into CranioSacral to hep push through some of the depression? Do you meditate? If so maybe meditate and look at the depression more closely.... how much of it is actually yours? You Are the Answer by Micheal J Tamura speaks further on this and is a FAB book. Him and my teacher went to school together at the Berkeley Psychic Institute! http://www.michaeltamura.com/

Thanks for the book rec... I haven't really explored CST for myself, but when I am rich I will. Or I will consider attracting some CST to me.









I don't meditate, but I keep meaning to.

Great news about you & your homeopath & your son!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo* 
Yep, CST is structural not energenic.
Update on us: I have not been satisfied with the no results we've seen here. I wrote a heartfelt e-mail to the homeopath about why I just couldn't keep pouring money into this and he responded by saying he would work with us pro bono until we start to see results. If/when F starts to get good and noticeable results we will compensate him what we can. If we never see results we don't pay him another dime. We will do weekly e-mails and phone consultation every few weeks. How sweet is that? Now I just hope we find a freakin' remedy that does something!!!!!!!!!!!!

Super-sweet! I've been considering taking notes to bring to the homeopath to try to figure it out. I must be missing something or we'd have found it, right?


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kortner* 
Thanks.

The worst reaction DS has had by far was the day I took a high potency dose of my (old) remedy, and I keep thinking it must have been that. So today he's had diarrhea again and blood and I keep hope alive that it's the remedy. But it very well could be a food reaction or something viral or the teeth. His canines are coming, I can see them.

Thanks for the book rec... I haven't really explored CST for myself, but when I am rich I will. Or I will consider attracting some CST to me.









I don't meditate, but I keep meaning to.

Great news about you & your homeopath & your son!!!

Super-sweet! I've been considering taking notes to bring to the homeopath to try to figure it out. I must be missing something or we'd have found it, right?

That's what I kept thinking - that I missed some critical detail to tell the homeopath. But I've been assured that shouldn't matter. They should be able to figure it out. Yet, 3 of them haven't yet.

PB mentioned that she believes the world is so much more toxic today that it used to be that there actually can be things that interfere with homeopathy. So sometimes she thinks other things are necessary - like dietary changes, supplements, etc.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Mamma mich, great news about your son. DS had a very strong reaction when he started CST, he was coughing/choking up phlegm for a few days and it scared me.

Nalo-great news too with your homeopath, hopefully you will get somewhere soon.

JR- I'm starting to look into what homeopathics to have on hand for our birth. I have many of the 'pregnancy' remedies in 30c on hand, but I am wondering if arnica at 200c would be good, or if there are any others that would be good to have at that potency. I also saw this booklet:
http://www.1cascade.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=9596

I just don't know how much I should mess with it on my own. I have a doula and DH at the birth, but neither of them knows anything about homeopathy, so it will all be on me.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
That's really sweet... but don't be offended if I decline. I don't even trust my mom as far as DD's allergies go.









No offense taken!!

Quote:

Mamma mich, great news about your son. DS had a very strong reaction when he started CST, he was coughing/choking up phlegm for a few days and it scared me.
That's intense!! Did it seem to lighten him or let things move more easily after the phlegm and coughing? Have you gone back since? Who decided putting an g in phlegm was the way to do it?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum* 
JR- I'm starting to look into what homeopathics to have on hand for our birth. I have many of the 'pregnancy' remedies in 30c on hand, but I am wondering if arnica at 200c would be good, or if there are any others that would be good to have at that potency. I also saw this booklet:
http://www.1cascade.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=9596

I just don't know how much I should mess with it on my own. I have a doula and DH at the birth, but neither of them knows anything about homeopathy, so it will all be on me.

Duh. Why did that not occur to me?








I have an appointment with my ND on the 22nd. Remind me to ask for recommendations and I'll ask then. Although, he may just tell me to take my constitutional.









ETA: That booklet does look interesting.


----------



## forlovebaby (Apr 4, 2009)

Is this the same ped who thought the tongue tie thing was a bad idea?


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

I've been lurking here for a few weeks and have read most of the threads...some of them I don't understand but I have read them...

anyway...

I had my first appointment with a classical homeopath and she has recommended I take 6c carbolic acid. She recommends I take 1. Then see her in 3 weeks. I read about carbolic acid and, honestly, it frightened me! I'm willing to take it, I just need some reassurance that the "slow, putrid, death" part won't happen.









Also, I take apple cider vinegar 1 tablespoon every morning and evening...since vinegar is the antidote should I stop???

Some reassurance and support would be awesome...

Thanks,
Jenne


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenne* 
<snip>
I had my first appointment with a classical homeopath and she has recommended I take 6c carbolic acid. She recommends I take 1. Then see her in 3 weeks. I read about carbolic acid and, honestly, it frightened me! I'm willing to take it, I just need some reassurance that the "slow, putrid, death" part won't happen.









Also, I take apple cider vinegar 1 tablespoon every morning and evening...since vinegar is the antidote should I stop???

Some reassurance and support would be awesome...

Thanks,
Jenne

That's actually more to do with symptoms than what will happen to you taking it, if I'm not mistaken.
I would very strongly suggest quitting the ACV while you're on carbolic acid, yes, since it is the antidote. You wouldn't take a conventional medicine and then have your stomach pumped and expect the medicine to work, would you?
Hth.









Reminder to self: I need supplements on the 22nd and I'm supposed to ask about homeopathics for birth.

ETA: You could always call your homeopath and ask about the ACV. Most won't be bothered by a call to make sure you're "doing things right".


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenne* 
I've been lurking here for a few weeks and have read most of the threads...some of them I don't understand but I have read them...

anyway...

I had my first appointment with a classical homeopath and she has recommended I take 6c carbolic acid. She recommends I take 1. Then see her in 3 weeks. I read about carbolic acid and, honestly, it frightened me! I'm willing to take it, I just need some reassurance that the "slow, putrid, death" part won't happen.









Also, I take apple cider vinegar 1 tablespoon every morning and evening...since vinegar is the antidote should I stop???

Some reassurance and support would be awesome...

Thanks,
Jenne

Go into this process with an open mind and heart! I can see how what you read can frighten you but I feel positive that through this process you will find strength and bravery to fight any disease or health situation. I personally found in my journey that I was so afraid of illness and lacked the knowledge and trust that my body knows what its doing and WILL take care of itself!! I think this has been the biggest beauty of my healing process. Illness, disease, and the like have no more power over me because I have learned to trust my body and every single cell that makes it work. I can thank my homeopath, the research I did on alternative medicines, and myself for that!!

Your dose is on the lower end. In homeopathics likes heal likes. So maybe if you hadn't have taken this step in your healing process you would have found yourself in that kind of death process. This remedy is going to help push all the crap in your body out to stop that kind of a deal. A further and even better way to look at it may be.... you have seen on this thread how many of us have had aggravations. Little or big things we have revisited on their way out. For each of your aggravations, illnesses, symptoms you revisit or see on their way out it will be nice peaceful death of those things. It has been a long slow death process for what ever has been ailing you. Now you are finally taking your healing into your own hands with your homeopath. Now those things are going to be pushed out of your system leaving you with a fabulous REBIRTH. The freedom for the true expression of you personality!!! (to sudo quote Gandhi!!)

This journey you are embarking on is a powerful one! You will never be the same.... and in the best way possible







: Be kind to yourself. Be gentle. Feel powerful!! There is a technique of meditating where you can imagine a rose in front of you. This rose of any shape, form, color is actually made of sticky tape. Let this sticky rose pull and collect your fears out of you. You can imagine it going all around you sucking and collecting up all your fears like a feather duster. Then let the sticky rose sit in front of you, place a little stick of dynomite (spelling?) underneath the stem, light it and blow that rose up!!! Keep doing this and stay amused. Your fears no longer have any power!!! As long as we are amused nothing has power over us!!!

Use this thread put your thoughts down. SHare your experience. That's why its here!! I never have started to journal but would recommend it. I do go back and read previous post I've made and what a great little community we have going here!!

I think I'll be back a bit more here ladies! I see CH today for a follow up. We are actually re-taking my case to see if there is another remedy for me since I am sooooooo reluctant to take the Anhalonium again


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

OMG why did I take another dose??? I took it around 2 pm yesterday and by 2 am I am an agro B*&^%! No patience and angry. I get now my fear in taking it again. BC I feel like the worse mom ever during the aggrevasions. (spelling? whatever!!) YUCK BLAH [email protected]#


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
OMG why did I take another dose??? I took it around 2 pm yesterday and by 2 am I am an agro B*&^%! No patience and angry. I get now my fear in taking it again. BC I feel like the worse mom ever during the aggrevasions. (spelling? whatever!!) YUCK BLAH [email protected]#

Because, after the aggravation, you'll feel way better than before.







And it will eventually help you to be that way most of the time.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
OMG why did I take another dose??? I took it around 2 pm yesterday and by 2 am I am an agro B*&^%! No patience and angry. I get now my fear in taking it again. BC I feel like the worse mom ever during the aggrevasions. (spelling? whatever!!) YUCK BLAH [email protected]#

Sorry- that sucks.







I also turn into a raving psycho B after my remedy. I hope you get through the aggravation quickly.


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

Thanks y'all for your help and support. I went ahead and ordered the carbolicum acidum...so...as soon as it gets here I'm gonna take it.









I hope you are feeling better mama_mich!

Jenne


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Because, after the aggravation, you'll feel way better than before.







And it will eventually help you to be that way most of the time.

Uh yeah. I worded that wrong. It will help you to NOT be that way most of the time.









Had my appointment today. Remedy seems to still be working so I didn't need to re-dose.







: (despite my recent excursion into coffee land)
Asked about homeopathic remedies for post-partum and he said that many people will use arnica but he prefers bellis.
I finally got the guts to ask if I could know what I'm on and he said "Not yet." which is just fine by me. I'm just so curious because it does seem to be such an incredibly good fit.
Been feeling pretty darn good.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Been feeling pretty darn good.
























:


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
JR, as am I you!







Many homeopaths call Bellis the "woman's arnica." It's a great choice! I generally use arnica first and bellis as the follow up (because arnica has the great keynote of "please don't touch me!") but I'll be standing by to hear your experience!

PB, if you're around today...
Did you mean that arnica will help you to not feel this way?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Jacqueline,
Each remedy has a feeling to it and various keynotes that generally support that feeling. Arnica has in it's mental symptoms "fear of being touched, fear of the approach of anyone." One of it's greatest actions is on tissue damage and trauma. In fact most materia medicas will state that it is for "trauma in all it's forms." I find that it works quite well after delivery for all the tissues and muscle trauma (not just he perineum-the achiness from squatting, straining and general exertion!) Plus with the handy little rubric described above (most women who have just given birth will give ANYTHING not avoid someone messing around with their genitals!) I just think it's a great fit.

Bellis is wonderful for deep tissue trauma and it makes perfect sense to use it for deliveries. As I said before it has a marked action on female genitalia, uterus, bladder and breasts making it a GREAT choice for post partum issues. In my training though it is perfect for the DEEP things following delivery (aching uterus, breast tissue, bladder etc.) It is a great choice for sure but it lacks that "please don't touch me" feeling that accompanies the pain that arnica addresses. It does however have fatigue and aching of the entire body which many of us do experience!

So for those reasons (and again, this is just me!) I like arnica immediately and it can be followed by bellis quite well! I also like having calendula succus or oil on hand for any slight tears or abrasions to the perineum. HTH! Again, one person, one perspective!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks so much, PB.







You always explain things so well.


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

My dh, two older kids and I saw a classical homeopath. We paid the big bucks and had the 3 hour in depth interviews and got our remedies. I had gone first and was severely depressed during my last pg, and was amazed at how I was helped by the homeopath, just amazed. That is when the other three went. We had liquid remedies and did drops in water than took a tsp of that and drank it, and every week we upped the drops, until 7, then got a new bottle of a different potency.

She was recommended by my midwife. Well, we have left her, she had issues, my midwife no longer recommends her, there is no going back. Also, I was never able to really get off the ground w/keeping my kids on their schedule with their remedies and it has kind of fizzled. But based on her skill, I believe she chose the correct remedies for my kids. I would like to treat my dd constitutionally with her remedy. I don't have access to the liquid/drops any more. Can I use the byrons pellets of her remedy that you can get at the health food stores? How would I go about this? What would be the dosage and schedule?

TIA so very much for any help you can offer,
Tracy


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I saw this late last night, hoped one of the more formally trained mamas might chime in, cause my answer won't answer you directly.









What I recommend is a new consult. Although, I KNOW that is horribly expensive (x3 people!!). I'd consider seeing/emailing the same homeopath BECAUSE she took the case and already knows your history. Don't involve the MW, that is old history. Live in *this* moment.

Or I might take a 6c or 30c of the remedy, only as needed. Based upon dose and frequency, you are playing with creating a *proving*. But, if given rarely, you may be better off than not (like monthly). (ducking before I get the big slap down from a pro). Although, our remedies have changed multiple times over 5+ years as deeper stuff in uncovered and old stuff heals.









Or, you could call our homeopath. But, it is hugely expensive to start from scratch. So, my _recommendation_ is a new consult. I understand if you don't do that though.









Pat


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok, so we are on remedy 3 and I'm still not sure its doing anything for DS.

HOwever, today he had a rxn to something. Has bumps & spots all over. Will giving his remedy help?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

oh NO!!! I was so hoping for better news. When did he get the remedy? This could be (if it was in the last day or so) a result of taking it in which case I would not repeat it. Do you know what it is?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Wugmama,
from your post (and I just want to clarify this because I agree 100% with WuWei) my impression is that something happened with the homeopath and you left her...and that it's significant enough or involves more families than yours and as a result the MW no longer thinks she's a good referral? So the issue is with the homeopath, not the midwife, correct?

That being the case, unless you know the remedy, the dosage and the schedule I would find someone else. IF you can get the records transferred perhaps they wouldn't charge a whole intake. Some might, but some might not. It's worth asking.

I don't mean it to sound all secret society, but homeopaths go to school for years to learn about potency and dosage. I can't tell you how many cases "fail" and seasoned homeopaths look for a new remedy then YEARS later go back through notes and realize it was the right remedy, wrong potency. I hear this over and over again in seminars. I have another this weekend and I'm betting I'll hear it again!

So, while you can purchase pretty much any remedy you need it's really best to have someone supervising the case and giving direction. 5 different people taking the same remedy could be on different potencies given with different frequency from the same homeopath. I wish it were easier, but I hope that you can find someone who can work with you and make this happen in a way that works for your family.

If you are simply talking about a single redosing (my ds has his correct remedy and I have to give it every few months as a tune up) and you know the remedy and potency then certainly you can purchase it. I wouldn't go too long or give it more than a few times without finding another practitioner though....HTH!

Oh, and yes you *can* use Boiron, but they aren't my favorite company. You're better off ordering through Helios, Hahnemann labs, Washington Homeopathics or the like.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
oh NO!!! I was so hoping for better news. When did he get the remedy? This could be (if it was in the last day or so) a result of taking it in which case I would not repeat it. Do you know what it is?

THis is the homeopath I took Adam to see several months ago who has the bad followup communication skills (doesn't answer email, sends remedy without instructions, etc.). This is the 3rd remedy she has tried. The first two seemed to do nothing. This last remed she sent a couple of weeks ago. I am supposed to be giving him 2 pellets daily (low dose). It didn't seem to be doing anything so I stopped giving it at the end of last week. Since I went to see the ND he's actually been a little better (perhaps just my having a cathartic event helped). So maybe the remedy was doing something after all?

At any rate, he hasn't had it in 5 or 6 days so I don't think the hives are related. And Adam has eaten more food in the last couple of days than normal. So he's eaten a few things he hasn't eaten or hasn't eaten much of before.

His current remedy his Kali-p 12c. When I looked it up I really didn't think it sounded like him but I stopped reading b/c I didn't want to prejudice the experience. lol.

Anyhow, if the remedy did help, would giving it to him now help the hives?

PS I think the new ND is going to rx a remedy for him. We'll see what she comes up with.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Gotcha. Well in that case I would personally give it. When you are on a remedy it is general practice to give that first before anything. If that doesn't do it then you can treat it acutely.


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wugmama* 
My dh, two older kids and I saw a classical homeopath. We paid the big bucks and had the 3 hour in depth interviews and got our remedies. I had gone first and was severely depressed during my last pg, and was amazed at how I was helped by the homeopath, just amazed. That is when the other three went. We had liquid remedies and did drops in water than took a tsp of that and drank it, and every week we upped the drops, until 7, then got a new bottle of a different potency.

She was recommended by my midwife. Well, we have left her, she had issues, my midwife no longer recommends her, there is no going back. Also, I was never able to really get off the ground w/keeping my kids on their schedule with their remedies and it has kind of fizzled. But based on her skill, I believe she chose the correct remedies for my kids. I would like to treat my dd constitutionally with her remedy. I don't have access to the liquid/drops any more. Can I use the byrons pellets of her remedy that you can get at the health food stores? How would I go about this? What would be the dosage and schedule?

TIA so very much for any help you can offer,
Tracy

It sounds like the original homeopath was very helpful to you and your family. Are you basing your decision not to go back solely on the recommendation of the mw? If so, I really think you might want to stick with that homeopath. If she got the right remedies, she's obviously good with your family.

Were you using LMs? If that's what it was, you can order them online from hahnemann labs. They come pre-made for you.

You can use Boiron remedies. They are not the best, but they are really just fine. Every remedy is made under strict quality control standards. IMO, Hahnemann is the best in the US. Helios is good, too, in the UK.

If you are treating constitutionally, I wouldn't go as low as a 6C, unless that is similar to what your homeopath is telling you. I would stick with at least a 30C, but that will likely not be deep enough after a while.

So, yes, you can do it yourself, but it is really nice to have someone to call in case of confusion or aggravation. Otherwise, most people end up thinking the remedy isn't working, when it was only a potency or dosing issue.

You can also make liquid potencies for yourself. Just put a couple pellets of whatever potency you are working with in about 4oz of filtered or distilled water in a glass container, along with a bit of clear alcohol (usually vodka) and keep it in the fridge. (they say you don't have to keep it in the fridge, but I've seen several people have problems when they don't) ETA: Just to clarify, this would NOT be an LM potency.

So there are some suggestions. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## KimPM (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I dont' drink coffee at all. Can't stand the stuff so this was my first opportunity to experience it! I drank my first two cups with NO response. The practitioners I work with say to drink coffee UNTIL it makes you jittery and then you know that your vital force has used up the remedy.

I haven't read the rest of this thread, so forgive me if this is a repeat question, but.... can you use caffeinated tea instead? I really really can't stand coffee. It really turns my stomach.


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

To clarify, the problems were all w/my homeopath, not my midwife. I just threw the "my midwife no longer recommends her" in there to show it isn't just me who realizes she (the homeopath) has issues. For starters, she is horribly disorganized. When I got my first potency, I was up to like 11 drops (only supposed to go to 7, up it once per week) because I had called and emailed her and she took weeks and weeks to get back to me. I knew she was going out of the country, so thought she was still gone. No, she had only left for 1 week, just didn't get back to me. And there were countless times like that.

The other things are more personal (not personal that I don't want to share, but personal against me, rather than just being disorganized for all her clients). When I saw her initially, she was trying to insist I needed to wean my then 1 yr old because I was pg. My midwife said it was just fine to continue. Then, the last time I saw her, I was telling her of some of the stress at home, a lot of it was my then 2 yr old and how he was screaming a lot. She started insisting in no uncertain terms that I had to put him in his room and hold the door shut every time he screamed, until he stopped. I tried to explain that we try to practice non-punitive parenting, and that he is basically just a baby, but then she went all Dr. Phil on me and started saying, "How's that working for you?" She must have said it at least 10 times, no exageration. Then she gets all huffy and says that we aren't going to talk about it anymore because I'm not willing to make changes (the changes SHE thinks I need to make apparently). So I say okay, am in shock basically, then we proceed to talk about my dd (as in her remedy and such). Then at the end when I'm going to leave, after she has said we are no longer going to talk about "IT" because I apparently am not bowing down to her advice, and now I feel like I can't say anything in defense of my son or my attachment parenting practices, she again tells me what I *need* to do, and asks me to think about "How's that working out for you?"







: I was in such shock that I couldn't say anything, and only later got really angry about it. Then when she sent my dd's remedy for the last time, she included some info for a parenting coach!!!!!!!!







:







:







:







:







:

When I mentioned this to my (much beloved) midwife, she just told me that she has heard so many complaints about the homeopath that she no longer recommends her, so I know it isn't just me.

We had paid for a family plan for 1 year which included a number of acute calls which we never used, so some weeks after that I called her (thought I didn't want to) for suggestions on an acute remedy when someone was sick (we bought a kit from her with 100 remedies in pellet form). She tried to charge me for the call!!!







:







:







:







:

I am confused because I have contacted another homeopath who wasn't aware of the liquid way of doing it and just uses pellets. So I thought maybe the liquid way was uncommon? But to me doing it the liquid way seemed to really help peel away the problems like layers of an onion. I guess I should try to find a 3rd homeopath? If I try to get my records from the original one I bet I'll never see them. As it is she insisted to me that she doesn't have the huge stack of paperwork for my dd that I filled out, and I sent it WITH that for my son (ahead of the appts). I tried to tell her to look in his chart for it, but no, she insists she never got it.







:







:







:







: So between her disorganization, slow response time and pure spite I'll probably never get the records. I guess I'll go ahead and email her asking for them though. What can it hurt?

~Tracy


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

RE the antidoting in the first few posts of this thread, the paperwork we got from our charming homeopath states that just smelling mint or coffee can antidote some people.

~Tracy


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

Okay, I just sent off an email. Previously, emails would bounce because her inbox was full (?). We will see if this one bounces, or if she ever even replies.

I assume there will be some fee for her to copy and mail me our records. But she can't legally decline to give them to me, can she?

~Tracy


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not sure what she'll send you. I imagine she could send you her case notes, but honestly that isn't going to do you any good when you work with another homeopath. They will take your case from the beginning, and what she has written will be rather irrelevant.

I can completely understand why you no longer want to work with her! Sorry you had such a terrible experience.

Some homeopaths use exclusively dry doses and some use exclusively liquid, while others use one or the other, depending on what they believe will work best for the individual client. I am on board with the last approach.

As far as antidoting, it is true that mint and coffee can antidote remedies in some people. However, those people are fairly rare. Almost everyone can continue using mint toothpaste and drinking coffee. If you are extremely sensitive, then it might be worthwhile to think about stopping those things. Things that do seem to universally antidote are eucalyptis oil and camphor.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wugmama* 
When I saw her initially, she was trying to insist I needed to wean my then 1 yr old because I was pg. My midwife said it was just fine to continue. Then, the last time I saw her, I was telling her of some of the stress at home, a lot of it was my then 2 yr old and how he was screaming a lot. She started insisting in no uncertain terms that I had to put him in his room and hold the door shut every time he screamed, until he stopped. I tried to explain that we try to practice non-punitive parenting, and that he is basically just a baby, but then she went all Dr. Phil on me and started saying, "How's that working for you?" She must have said it at least 10 times, no exageration. Then she gets all huffy and says that we aren't going to talk about it anymore because I'm not willing to make changes (the changes SHE thinks I need to make apparently). So I say okay, am in shock basically, then we proceed to talk about my dd (as in her remedy and such). Then at the end when I'm going to leave, after she has said we are no longer going to talk about "IT" because I apparently am not bowing down to her advice, and now I feel like I can't say anything in defense of my son or my attachment parenting practices, she again tells me what I *need* to do, and asks me to think about "How's that working out for you?"







: I was in such shock that I couldn't say anything, and only later got really angry about it. Then when she sent my dd's remedy for the last time, she included some info for a parenting coach!!!!!!!!







:







:







:







:







:




















































Holy







- no wonder you left!! That lady has got some nerve!! I hope you get your records without too much trouble.

I feel like DD and I are totally stuck in a rut in our healing. A few months back, DD had a nice growth spurt, and then we got her to baseline for about 3 weeks, and then everything just fell apart and we haven't been able to get back there again. She's completely stopped gaining again (actually lost a few ounces since January), and I'm back to being paranoid of food because she's reacting to everything. She had an ana reaction about a month ago (we still don't know what caused it- either non-organic rutabagas or beef xcon on our lamb), everything else is just eczema and behavior issues.

We had an appointment Monday. The homeopath had switched DD from medh. to apis after her ana reaction, but it did absolutely nothing. So we went back to medh. (which had cleared up her diaper rash about 95% previously) and went to the 200C level. We'll see if that does anything.

He's mailing a new remedy to me... I have no idea what it is. But I need something. I'm getting really impatient and irritable again. Part of it is our current housing situation, but the frustration has gotten me to my core and I can't shake it no matter what I'm doing.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 


















































Holy







- no wonder you left!! That lady has got some nerve!! I hope you get your records without too much trouble.









:

Feeling really introspective today, not that I'll actually manage to get anywhere with that since I never get 5 minutes to myself. I'm ticked off right now because I want to be processing the crap that's in my head and instead I have to be chasing a 2 yo while DH sleeps. I'd go kick him out of bed, but he was up late (as usual) working in preparation of the fact that he won't be able to work while I'm in labour. I'm entirely done with that BS. I'm so sick of them expecting him to be constantly working and complaining about how hard it is for them to keep up even though he's the only one without an assistant of some kind. Sometimes I just want to smack them or at least yell when they complain because he's in the shower and be like "You know what? Seriously. He's taking 15 minutes to have a shower. You have all the rest of his







: time. Let him have 15 minutes."
I've come to the general conclusion that life, for me, is pretty much nothing but work and I don't like it. It would be nice to be able to take some joy in it, but I don't. It's all just work. Work, work, work. Even things that start out as me doing them for fun end up turning into work. Is there a remedy for that?







I want to have fun.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Wugmama, I'm with you.







And I don't believe I could remain with a homeopath who challenged my parenting beliefs. Maybe a remedy could help me with that?







But, in my zen moments, I believe that 'What other people think about me and my business, _isn't_ my business'. And that it is a story I tell myself that it matters what she thinks. Alas, I'd pay the big bucks to find an alternative.

May I suggest Barefootmama? She has helped many mamas I know with selecting remedies for their family. And FF/PB/SB also may be doing classical homeopathy consults, now that it is May?!?!

You can trust both of these mamas to help you and not question your attachment parenting beliefs. There are many alternatives.

CS and JR, when did you all redose last? I love my remedy.









Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
CS and JR, when did you all redose last? I love my remedy.









Pat

It's been..... probably about a month for mine. But I should get a new one in the mail today!









JR- that sucks so bad. Isn't there any way your DH can just stand up to them and say- HEY ASSHOLES, I HAVE A FAMILY!! and just cut back his hours or something? Isn't there anyone else who can take over the on-call stuff for a couple days a week?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

*digs back through the thread*
March 11th. I was doing well on April 22nd when I went to see him last, so we didn't redose.
Should I just call and tell him I think I need a new dose? Or would I need to make an appointment?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
JR- that sucks so bad. Isn't there any way your DH can just stand up to them and say- HEY ASSHOLES, I HAVE A FAMILY!! and just cut back his hours or something? Isn't there anyone else who can take over the on-call stuff for a couple days a week?

Not really. I have mentioned it's a family owned corporation, right? As far as they're concerned, everything he's doing is FOR his family, so he should just suck it up and do it. He's the only one who knows anything about the actual coding/programming/networking/whatever it is he really does stuff. I don't even entirely understand everything he does. He makes jails.







He talks about them a lot lately anyway.








He doesn't really get much in the way of "on call" stuff. It's all maintenance and expansion right now. They're gaining about 12 new clients per month.
I'm going to stop there before I *really* go on a rant.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Girlfriends, I redose about every month with 30c. Sometimes longer, sometimes sooner. Most folks can go about 3-6 months before needing another dose, I hear.

But, prego-girl, take your remedy! Call and pick it up, asap!!

(the dose does need to be increased overtime, I find)

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

And sip some RR until the remedies arrive! Some Beech helps, and some White Chestnut and *ELM* are favorites. Willow and Hornbeam are wonderfully handy too.

Check these remedy finder links to help you select which ones most speak to you.
http://www.ainsworths.com/remedy/default.aspx

http://www.bachcentre.com/centre/remedies.htm

http://www.bachflower.com/38_Essences.htm

Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I was told I'm not allowed to take FEs while I'm on remedy (although I should ask about getting some for when my remedy runs out and I don't have a new dose yet).
I just called and his receptionist said she'd call me back with a time to pick it up- some time this afternoon she said though.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

JR, I do recall you saying that. Perhaps it's time to revisit? I know that many homeopaths don't want anything to change so they can determine *why* you feel better. If, right from go you are taking flower essences and the remedy it's hard to say what did which. That's understandable. But, since you have been on it for awhile, perhaps he will have a different response? Worth asking, anyway!

Ladies, I am at the tail end of figuring a lot of things out here and not ready at this moment to be doing classical intakes. I can't say at the moment when that will change. I've been meaning to come here for a long time now and post, but now I have an opening!

I'd like to introduce you, for those who don't know her, to barefoot mama also known as Jen. She is a fabulous homeopath with an incredible gift. She is very classically minded, very skilled, and VERY attentive. She is non-judgmental and though she is very clinically effective she is also nurturing. It doesn't have to be one or the other and she is a living testament to that fact.

Many of you may remember in the other thread where Pat and I discussed a new remedy I was on. She had said she could tell I was on a new remedy and I replied that, yes, I was. I felt changed and had truly great experiences with it. It was quite a shift. One that could be seen over the internet, apparently! Well, the remedy I had taken which elicited the first major constitutional shift that *I* had experienced (I had seen huge shifts within my family and experienced great healing myself-but really not with a constitutional remedy) was prescribed by barefoot mama. For anyone chomping at the bit waiting to find a great practitioner who will work over the phone, this is a marvelous opportunity.

Things on my end are great, actually but I am going through some pretty major shifts and with all the work I have IRL (I am taking people here through the practice I'm working with) I am just a wee bit overwhelmed. I am also shifting things around and trying to solidify ideas. I'll give a shout when things are finalized...and thanks for all your support and encouragement! For now though I will happily point you in the direction of an amazing practitioner and friend. Jen is amazing. I can't say enough about her and feel very comfortable referring anyone here interested in homeopathy to her.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I also just want to highlight what Pat said. Redosing is an amazing thing! I know she and I have talked about this before...but when things get tough and you realize you've slipped a bit sometimes another dose can work wonders!

I use flowers along with homeopathy all the time. (I'm a rogue, what can I say?







) I love them together but can appreciate and totally respect not wanting to muddy the waters. The links Pat provided can help with selection and be a great introduction to the essences.

I will also say that I am still actively taking flower essence consults as is Pat I believe. If you find that you have questions or want to address something specific feel free to ask here. If you'd rather not a private consult is always an option.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

ND's office called back. He wants to see me tomorrow to make sure that it's not just hormonal changes leading to labour.
Watch me go into labour tomorrow, like I suspect I will.







I seriously doubt that has anything to do with the fact that everything always feels like work, though I could be wrong.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Not really. I have mentioned it's a family owned corporation, right? As far as they're concerned, everything he's doing is FOR his family, so he should just suck it up and do it. He's the only one who knows anything about the actual coding/programming/networking/whatever it is he really does stuff. I don't even entirely understand everything he does. He makes jails.







He talks about them a lot lately anyway.








He doesn't really get much in the way of "on call" stuff. It's all maintenance and expansion right now. They're gaining about 12 new clients per month.
I'm going to stop there before I *really* go on a rant.

Sorry JR- my last post was kind of harsh.







I know your DH is working really hard to support the family... it is just frustrating because even I can tell (from another state) that you need some extra support and attention right now. I really, really hope that the extra time he's putting in now will actually mean he can take some time off when the baby is born. I would hate it if the family sucked him into doing work when he's supposed to be off, especially if he's doing so much extra work now.









Well, if you're not busy having a baby tomorrow, I hope you have a good visit with your ND!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Sorry JR- my last post was kind of harsh.







I know your DH is working really hard to support the family... it is just frustrating because even I can tell (from another state) that you need some extra support and attention right now. I really, really hope that the extra time he's putting in now will actually mean he can take some time off when the baby is born. I would hate it if the family sucked him into doing work when he's supposed to be off, especially if he's doing so much extra work now.









Well, if you're not busy having a baby tomorrow, I hope you have a good visit with your ND!









No worries. It's not like you said anything both of us haven't said before.







The extra time he's putting in right now won't make a big difference in the long run, honestly, it'll just keep him caught up the day that he's supporting me while I'm in labour. His family is completely clueless as to how much time he actually puts in though and, when I've tried to tell them in the past, he downplays it. He is constantly undermining the sacrifices which we make for the business to them- which is the truly frustrating part for me. Like telling everyone "Oh she's fine" when I was in the hospital for 3 days. Part of the problem, I think though, is that his father owned a business and was sort of a workaholic when DH was a kid, so he (FIL) sees this as "just part of life", iykwim... on top of the fact that he sort of views computer work as non-work (because his job is physically demanding). Meh. That's just how our life is. It's hard and frustrating but everyone has their challenges, right? This just happens to be ours.







I try to suck it up and deal with it but sometimes it gets to me.


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, PB! Thank you for an amazing introduction!
















I hope I can live up to it!









I would gush about your FE and nutritional healing abilities, but I'm guessing everyone already knows how wonderful you are!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Just got back from being redosed. I want to go for a nap. Although I wasn't fully relapsed, he said he could see me leaning that way and dosed me.







He said "Watch. I'll dose you and the next thing you know, you'll go into labour." That would kind of be funny, wouldn't it? Particularly since today is the day I said I was going to have the baby.







I told him as much and that I have now carried this baby longer than any of my other kids. He just looked at me over his glasses with his best naturopathic doctor eyes.







You know the ones... The ones that are like "I see more than you're telling me."


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh yeah and I'm having that weird head feeling again. It seems stronger this time though for some reason. Before it was more of a... click, very quick and then gone. This time it seems to be taking a long time and like there's more going on in my head. Don't know how else to describe it.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
He just looked at me over his glasses with his best naturopathic doctor eyes.







You know the ones... The ones that are like "I see more than you're telling me."
























I totally know the eyes. I got them myself the other day.

I hope you got those bags packed!!









Update on us- I still haven't gotten my new remedy.... but DD is doing remarkably well. She's had a couple weird flare-ups this week (since her remedy) that have come and gone within a matter of hours- very weird. But today her face look fantastic- it's almost completely healed! And I weighed her last night (because her legs suddenly looked a little chubbier to me







), and she is 11 ounces more than last week, which is amazing- she hasn't gained in months! I think the higher dose remedy is definitely taking us in the right direction!!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Such great new all around! How wonderful! JR-if you do go into labor now, you'll have the benefit of the remedy working with you!


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Just a quick update on me, Violet Ava arrived on Monday. It was a fantastic natural birth experience in the hospital. She was 12 days past her "due date" and I had just had my membranes stripped for the third time. CX were starting to come but I was determined that this was the day (last day for my doula to be available). I was unsure if my cx were the real deal and was about to go out for brisk walk #2 and decided to take 30c of cimicifuga. Within 10 min I couldn't walk through the cx and 6 hrs later she was in my arms!! 8 mins of pushing and no tears! Not an easy feat for an 8 lb 15 oz baby! I have only had arnica since then for the discomfort. I had been feeling great since I got my constitutional in Jan.








to all those having a hard time right now. JR- i'm thinking of you , hoping you have a great birth through all of this!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Congratulations!!







:







:







:

Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum* 
Just a quick update on me, Violet Ava arrived on Monday. It was a fantastic natural birth experience in the hospital. She was 12 days past her "due date" and I had just had my membranes stripped for the third time. CX were starting to come but I was determined that this was the day (last day for my doula to be available). *I was unsure if my cx were the real deal and was about to go out for brisk walk #2 and decided to take 30c of cimicifuga. Within 10 min I couldn't walk through the cx and 6 hrs later she was in my arms!!* 8 mins of pushing and no tears! Not an easy feat for an 8 lb 15 oz baby! I have only had arnica since then for the discomfort. I had been feeling great since I got my constitutional in Jan.








to all those having a hard time right now. JR- i'm thinking of you , hoping you have a great birth through all of this!

You never told us that in our DDC!








I think I was telling the ladies in the Allergies forum that I had a dream that I went to bed and woke up with a baby between my legs... I remember looking down at the baby and thinking "She looks like Violet!"


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

How wonderful! Congratulations and thanks for sharing!







:


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum* 
Just a quick update on me, Violet Ava arrived on Monday. It was a fantastic natural birth experience in the hospital. She was 12 days past her "due date" and I had just had my membranes stripped for the third time. CX were starting to come but I was determined that this was the day (last day for my doula to be available). I was unsure if my cx were the real deal and was about to go out for brisk walk #2 and decided to take 30c of cimicifuga. Within 10 min I couldn't walk through the cx and 6 hrs later she was in my arms!! 8 mins of pushing and no tears! Not an easy feat for an 8 lb 15 oz baby! I have only had arnica since then for the discomfort. I had been feeling great since I got my constitutional in Jan.








to all those having a hard time right now. JR- i'm thinking of you , hoping you have a great birth through all of this!









:







: Congrats!


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
You never told us that in our DDC!








I think I was telling the ladies in the Allergies forum that I had a dream that I went to bed and woke up with a baby between my legs... I remember looking down at the baby and thinking "She looks like Violet!"

Everyone would be running out for cimicifuga









LOL about your dream! It was a wonderful labor, not easy but rewarding! Pushing felt great and hardly any ring of fire. DS must have stretched me out sufficiently, he was 9 lbs 12 oz. I hope your labor is that easy


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

This too shall pass. Just another day or so until I'm over the aggravation part, right? Right?
I just hope my family all makes it that long.







:


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 





























This too shall pass. Just another day or so until I'm over the aggravation part, right? Right?
I just hope my family all makes it that long.







:

Hope today is going better for you.

Surprisingly, I had NO aggravation from my new remedy (which is therid.) I wonder if that means it's not the right remedy... since my last remedy (medh.) always resulted in serious aggravation for about a day.


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats for Violet!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

See, when I'm "my normal self", I can accept that other people's stuff is their stuff and I just have to deal with my own stuff, iykwim. When I'm not, then I sort of take it all on. I don't know how else to explain it, and I know I'm failing to communicate it fully but I hope you understand what I mean...
I'm more "zen" when I'm "myself".









ETA: And today is better than yesterday but not great. I can feel myself "getting there" though.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey, homeopathy (probably) can't overcome the power that Mother Nature (10 months of pregnancy) could do to a woman's patience.







:

Glad you are feeling more yourZENself today!









Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

You know, it's so sickening. I just hate who I've become this pregnancy. Seriously. This is NOT me. I've always taken pregnancy really well but this time I'm a big baby. Maybe because it's the first one I've had where my thyroid's had to be supplemented from outside of myself?
Whatever it is, I can't wait for it to be over so I can get back to being normal, or at least what passes as normal for me.








And







to you too, Pat.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I was a gigantic baby through my pregnancy with DD too- it was very unlike me and quite annoying.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, I'm officially annoyed. A few pages ago I talked about our visit to a local classical homeopath, and while he wasn't helpful for the kids, he did give my DH something that lowered his blood pressure (that we hadn't realized was high til this appointment). Well, DH is swamped at work and going out of town for a couple days this week and called to cancel his next appointment. And they started talking a bit, I know DH has been frustrated by follow-up appointments because the only thing wrong with DH according to the doc is his blood pressure. His fatigue is just due to a job he hates (which I agree is preventing progress getting better, but the fatigue has been around for years now and the job only for 16 months), so the follow-up visits are just blood pressure checks, no plan to address anything else or change anything. And the doc won't tell my DH what the homeopathic remedy is, he told DH he can only get it from him (the CH). DH wasn't thrilled with his initial visit or his earlier follow-up, so he's not going back, and I can't blame him. Next time we decide to try homeopathy, we are going to choose a lot more carefully, to try to find someone compatible with us. I appreciate the recs I got, I really do guys, it just didn't work out this time.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Tanya, none of that sounds like classical homeopathy to me.







Sorry you all have had such a frustrating experience.

ETA: I see that he was "approved" by my homeopathist. I'm just so confused! How expensive and strange!! Gosh, I feel badly about it all.

Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Tanya
I'm sorry that turned out that way.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry. I know it's hard. Thing is, that homeopathy DOESN'T give you a diagnosis. It makes sense (to me) that he's monitoring the symptoms, but not calling a collection of symptoms by a label. Really, his remedy *should* address the whole picture. It sounds like it's not a good fit.

I have said before I am not a fan of the whole not telling a patient the remedy, but plenty of homeopaths work this way. I will say too that I am aware of cases where the patient knows the remedy, procures it themselves and wreaks havoc on themselves by taking it when they shouldn't. This way the homeopath ensures that your dh totally compliant and there's nothing confusing the picture.

He is a really well know, really respected and very highly educated guy. It just sounds like the process wasnt' right for you at this time. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Tanya, none of that sounds like classical homeopathy to me.







Sorry you all have had such a frustrating experience.

ETA: I see that he was "approved" by my homeopathist. I'm just so confused! How expensive and strange!! Gosh, I feel badly about it all.

Pat

Pat,
In a sense you are kind of right. It isn't classical homeopathy as you know it, I don't believe. Boenninghausen's methods are different (in my training) that what is considered by most to be classical. However classical homeopathy isn't clearly defined. BTW I endorsed him too!


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Tanya, none of that sounds like classical homeopathy to me.







Sorry you all have had such a frustrating experience.

ETA: I see that he was "approved" by my homeopathist. I'm just so confused! How expensive and strange!! Gosh, I feel badly about it all.

Pat


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Pat,
In a sense you are kind of right. It isn't classical homeopathy as you know it, I don't believe. Boenninghausen's methods are different (in my training) that what is considered by most to be classical. However classical homeopathy isn't clearly defined. BTW I endorsed him too!

I really do appreciate the thought you both put into it. Since he flat-out told me that nothing is wrong with my husband except his high blood pressure (and said if the remedy doesn't work we should go to a conventional doc and get a prescription), it doesn't seem at all like the process I was expecting. It sounds like he gets good results for other people, so yeah, not a good fit for us.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

You saw Karl Robinson, correct?

Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

sorry, just to clarify....Robinson trained with Dimitriadis who is a Boenninghausen scholar. So the way Boenninghausen worked is not the way that Kent and his followers work. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes, Pat.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I sent an email to my homeopath with an overview of your unfortunate experience.









Pat


----------



## AquariusHome (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Mamas. I took DD to an ND / Homeopath yesterday and she recommended a remedy but wasn't able to provide it to us since they only stock the tablets in the ND's office and DD reacts to lactose. So she recommended I purchase online. I'm trying to do that now but I have a few questions - 1. Are all liquid forms of remedies in ethanol? 2. I'm finding dd's remedy described as "cell salt" which the ND did not mention. Am I looking at the wrong thing? 3. Which manufacturers would you recommend?

TIA -


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi there. Unless she told you to get a cell salt, no. That's not what you want. There are several remedies that are also available as cell or tissue salts but they aren't the same thing. I tend to like Helios, Washington Homeopathics, Hahnemann Labs and Ainsworth for remedies. God luck, and I'm so glad you were able to see someone!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum* 
Just a quick update on me, Violet Ava arrived on Monday. It was a fantastic natural birth experience in the hospital. She was 12 days past her "due date" and I had just had my membranes stripped for the third time. CX were starting to come but I was determined that this was the day (last day for my doula to be available). I was unsure if my cx were the real deal and was about to go out for brisk walk #2 and decided to take 30c of cimicifuga. Within 10 min I couldn't walk through the cx and 6 hrs later she was in my arms!! 8 mins of pushing and no tears! Not an easy feat for an 8 lb 15 oz baby! I have only had arnica since then for the discomfort. I had been feeling great since I got my constitutional in Jan.








to all those having a hard time right now. JR- i'm thinking of you , hoping you have a great birth through all of this!









:







: Welcome Violet!! I've been thinking about you and wondering! Congratulations! LOVE her name, it's beautiful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
Well, I'm officially annoyed. A few pages ago I talked about our visit to a local classical homeopath, and while he wasn't helpful for the kids, he did give my DH something that lowered his blood pressure (that we hadn't realized was high til this appointment). Well, DH is swamped at work and going out of town for a couple days this week and called to cancel his next appointment. And they started talking a bit, I know DH has been frustrated by follow-up appointments because the only thing wrong with DH according to the doc is his blood pressure. His fatigue is just due to a job he hates (which I agree is preventing progress getting better, but the fatigue has been around for years now and the job only for 16 months), so the follow-up visits are just blood pressure checks, no plan to address anything else or change anything. And the doc won't tell my DH what the homeopathic remedy is, he told DH he can only get it from him (the CH). DH wasn't thrilled with his initial visit or his earlier follow-up, so he's not going back, and I can't blame him. Next time we decide to try homeopathy, we are going to choose a lot more carefully, to try to find someone compatible with us. I appreciate the recs I got, I really do guys, it just didn't work out this time.

I think it's good you're recognizing it's not a good fit, and I'd find someone different. I continued to see the same homeopathic doctor for years past what I was really comfortable with, we just did not click and he gave me advice several times that went against what my instinct was telling me several times. But because he is so knowledgeable and so highly regarded in my area, I continued to see him. One time my son was very sick and he had me just keep giving the same remedy over and over, plussing it, and I was doing everything EXACTLY as he said, and my son was not getting better. I kept calling him back and telling him this, and he just kept having me give him the same remedy and doing the same things and it was just going to take time. But he was not getting better and we wound up on antibiotics. Now, if I hadn't been so stuck on doing what this guy told me, and had been more assertive and looked for more help when he was not helping us, I may have been able to avoid that happening. And the crazy thing is I still went back to him for like five more years. He also told me I was going to have to get my son circumcised when he was 5, and that I should be retracting him and cleaning under his foreskin, and because I hadn't been retracting him, that the skin had gotten "tight". He's 9 and not circumcised, thank goodness I didn't listen to him on that one. He has helped plenty of people though, so he's not a bad guy.

Anyway, my point is that there are some people that you just don't gel with, and if it is not working, move on, I say! Don't wait like I did! I am seeing a new homeopath now, and feel hopeful, though nervous in general because of our history.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quick question-

I know you're not supposed to touch the pellets if giving them to someone else. How does this rule apply to something like arnica gel? I use it on DD whenever she gets a nasty bump (which is pretty frequently







), but I put it on my finger and then onto her skin. Am I negating all the benefit by doing that? It still seems to work pretty good, but I'm wondering if it would work better if I just squeezed it directly onto her skin (which might be tricky from the metal tube onto a very sore bruise.)


----------



## AquariusHome (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Hi there. Unless she told you to get a cell salt, no. That's not what you want. There are several remedies that are also available as cell or tissue salts but they aren't the same thing. I tend to like Helios, Washington Homeopathics, Hahnemann Labs and Ainsworth for remedies. God luck, and I'm so glad you were able to see someone!

Thanks! I got it ordered and am excited to get started.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

My understanding is that topical treatments are not systemic. It is an interesting question given your point about not touching the pellets. I believe that has more to do with the mode of transmitting the remedy losing potency when moisture touches the pellet. Since the gel is already moist, I guess it is different somehow.

I use arnica topically for ds and dh without issue. And wash my hands afterwards.

Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

:
I really hope this is just pregnancy crap or it means my remedy has changed.
I hate being so negative all the time.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

awww, mama! I so wish you could do flowers! I'm sure you know though that much of this could be pregnancy stuff. Most people aren't beaming and happy at the end. This gives us incentive to birth!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Read your response on the other thread, PB, which made me think...
Do you "burn through" your remedy more quickly when you're pregnant? What about when you're stressed?
With all the stress that's been happening for me recently (dad's anniversary, friend died, uncle died, blah blah blah blah), is it possible that I've burned through my remedy already?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Different people see this in different ways. IF you are asking me, yes. I do believe that's possible. However as I said before I don't have access to your case and don't know how things have changed for you so it's hard to say for certain *in this instance."

I know when my system is stressed I burn through faster. I can feel it and there are obvious physical signs. Now, for me if I'm simply nearing the end of the remedies action I use flowers, EFT and CST/myofascial release to unwind the dura. When I KNOW it's ended, I redose.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Different people see this in different ways. IF you are asking me, yes. I do believe that's possible. However as I said before I don't have access to your case and don't know how things have changed for you so it's hard to say for certain *in this instance."

I know when my system is stressed I burn through faster. I can feel it and there are obvious physical signs. Now, for me if I'm simply nearing the end of the remedies action I use flowers, EFT and CST/myofascial release to unwind the dura. When I KNOW it's ended, I redose.

It might be silly, but I find that response reassuring. I know this is all probably (or at least a lot of it) just end of pregnancy stuff but there are a couple of emotions/behaviors/mental tics that I am questioning.
I understand that you need to know the full case in order to give specific advice, and appreciate your input.
OTOH, a constitutional isn't supposed to *suppress* things but help us move through and process them appropriately, right? (Obviously speaking on an emotional level here.) Are there times where it might make certain "symptoms" more pronounced in order for that to happen? (I hope that makes sense.)


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, JR, only 18 more days of pregnancy until my birth date guess of June 10th.









Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Are there times where it might make certain "symptoms" more pronounced in order for that to happen? (I hope that makes sense.)

Absolutely!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Absolutely!

Don't know why that didn't occur to me before. Probably because I'm just too used to the Western model of medicine where everything's produced to make you feel good all the time no matter what, iykwim.

I'm not sure my family will make it to the 10th, Pat. At least, not with what passes for sanity intact.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi friends,
I finally decided to try a new homeopath, and when I called I got an appt really quickly, so I did the questionnaire the night before, and felt like I was rushing. Later, I felt like I had left out some things, but I hope I got what I needed to across to him. Anyway, I just took my new remedy yesterday. I am supposed to wait 24 hours, and if I don't have any striking reactions, pos or neg, I take it daily and report back in a week. It's a liquid.

Well, last night I found a very small tick, attached and engorged, on my hip. I am sure it is a deer tick. I have never actually seen one of those, we always get the dog ticks around here. So, I removed it, wiped the area with peroxide, applied green clay and went to bed. This morning, I washed off the clay, and there is some irritation around the bite, but that could just be from the clay because it seems to have faded a little bit.

I am trying to decide if I should take a bunch of immune boosting stuff as a preventative, or if that would interfere with the remedy I just started. I kind of feel weird calling the guy back because it seems silly to call about a tick bite.

What would you guys do?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

well, I would personally take ledum, no question. I would NOT hesitate to all about a tick...especially an engorged and embedded one. Given that you just started seeing him I'd let him make the call but I wouldn't *not* call because I felt weird about it.

IMO taking immune boosting stuff doesn't change the terrain. Just my .02. Mama, you did a great job with the clay, but please call. Homeopathy is so very effective in this instance. It would be a shame not to use the tools at your disposal.


----------



## SammysMama (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm new to this thread and new to homeopathy but thought this question is pertinant...

I'm currently filling out my DD's and my own history for my daughter's homeopathic care to start. One health issue which has me concerned is her fused labia minora. It's chronic, was completely fused by 6 months old. I freaked when she had a UTI at 4 yrs, so we opened it with Premarin....I know toxic!! We'll never do that again. So it opened completely, no issues there BUT it's closing again...go figure. So, has anyone heard of Homeopathy "curing" fused labia? I know alot of people say it resolves at 8 yrs old but I'm not sure we can wait that long since last time it closed right up and it was painful for her. I've been looking around the internet and homeopathy books but I haven't seen anything regarding this specifically which is puzzling since fused labia is very common in this generation of girls, at least that's what the pediatricians and other moms have been telling me. Also, is this condition the same as fused foreskin in males? My DH had ureter issues when he was born so I wonder if she inherited this issue from him.....

Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SammysMama* 
Hi all,

I'm new to this thread and new to homeopathy but thought this question is pertinant...

I'm currently filling out my DD's and my own history for my daughter's homeopathic care to start. One health issue which has me concerned is her fused labia minora. It's chronic, was completely fused by 6 months old. I freaked when she had a UTI at 4 yrs, so we opened it with Premarin....I know toxic!! We'll never do that again. So it opened completely, no issues there BUT it's closing again...go figure. So, has anyone heard of Homeopathy "curing" fused labia? I know alot of people say it resolves at 8 yrs old but I'm not sure we can wait that long since last time it closed right up and it was painful for her. I've been looking around the internet and homeopathy books but I haven't seen anything regarding this specifically which is puzzling since fused labia is very common in this generation of girls, at least that's what the pediatricians and other moms have been telling me. Also, is this condition the same as fused foreskin in males? My DH had ureter issues when he was born so I wonder if she inherited this issue from him.....

Any info would be greatly appreciated!

How old is your DD now? My DD has a fused labia & it resolved itself sometime after she turned 5.

I've also heard of an alternative "natural" cream to use. If you go to H&H & search on "labial adhesions" you'll find several threads. One of them mentions a few different options to premarin.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I also know of people that use calendula for this. I really can't explain how it works, but it seems to.


----------



## SammysMama (Nov 5, 2005)

DD is turning 5 in a couple weeks, it's just starting to zip up again.

She also has a very sensitive vulva, she always has since birth so most creams are irritating to her. This is the #1 reason we went diaper-free as an infant which helped a bit. I've tried Weleda's Calendula cream and she didn't tolerate it, she said it stings. The only thing she can tolerate is coconut oil AND she has to apply by herself since it's so sensitive. On a side note, I had untreated vaginosis, possible bacterial, while I was pregnant with her. My midwives didn't know what it was and left it alone so I wonder if that has anything to do with it.

I forgot to mention, her father had Hypospadias at birth. Not sure if that is inherited or not.

What do you think? Should Homeopathy help?


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok, I found some information from a previous thread:

coconut oil or emu oil to help lubricate the tissue. I have also used diluted German Chamomile in those 2 oils or a simple calendula oil.

Perhaps calendula oil would be less irritating than the cream?


----------



## SammysMama (Nov 5, 2005)

I've been doing a ton of reading lately and it seems all these creams are suppressive according to Classical Homeopathy. Is that right?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

not calendula cream, calendula oil.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SammysMama* 
I forgot to mention, her father had Hypospadias at birth. Not sure if that is inherited or not.


Both are minor midline defects, though aren't technically genetic.


----------



## SammysMama (Nov 5, 2005)

I haven't tried Calendula Oil, thank you *chlobo* and *Panserbjørne*. Where do you get your Oil, all the ones I've seen are blends with olive oil and other oils. That's not what I need, right?

I have another question....I'm starting my dog on homeopathy, we're still waiting on her remedy in the mail. Will the smell of fresh coffee being ground and brewed in the morning be enough to antidote my dog's remedy? I just read previous posts about someone being antidoted by walking down the coffee isle and got me thinking


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Herb Pharm's is one I like and it's in olive oil. There's always another kind of base. I do think coconut oil would work well with it too FWIW!


----------



## SammysMama (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Herb Pharm's is one I like and it's in olive oil. There's always another kind of base. I do think coconut oil would work well with it too FWIW!

Thank you!!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi guys,
I just posted on the acute study thread too, but I thought I'd try here too. My dog has FLEAS! In the past I have kept them at bay with lavender and orange essential oils. But we have to avoid those with our homeopathic remedy. What should I do? Should I just use the Advantage stuff once? Would it be bad to use it just once? I have been so against using pesticides on my dog or in my home! But I need to do something today because the fleas were biting me today!

help!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

hmmm...we don't find that oils affect our remedies but I know that some do. So, the first idea that pops into my head (besides addressing the dog's diet) is garlic flower essence. I dont' have pets, but people report that it works amazingly well. In fact it's an example they use frequently at seminars and such because, like homeopathic arnica, it tends to have easy applications and noticable results.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
Hi guys,
I just posted on the acute study thread too, but I thought I'd try here too. My dog has FLEAS! In the past I have kept them at bay with lavender and orange essential oils. But we have to avoid those with our homeopathic remedy. What should I do? Should I just use the Advantage stuff once? Would it be bad to use it just once? I have been so against using pesticides on my dog or in my home! But I need to do something today because the fleas were biting me today!

help!

From the Reader's Digest book Homemade:

Flea Powder
1 box (1 pound) baking soda
10 drops eucalyptus, rosemary, or cedar EO (a couple others listed as well)

Mix together then work into pet's fur starting at the neck and working to tail, avoiding eyes, nose, mouth and ears.
Allow to stay on 10 minutes then brush out, along with dirt and fleas.
says you may need 2 boxes for a large dog

Haven't tried it so not sure how well it works.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Momofmine, can you tell me where to learn more about lavendar and orange EOs for fleas?

PB--any ideas where to go for diet ideas for the dog? It is mostly our older, sicker dog, so I'm not surprised she's more susceptible, just haven't seen ideas that seem to jive with me.

And, is garlic flower essence an essential oil or a Bach-type flower essence, or something else?

eta: thx JR, cross-posted with you.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Also, from research I was doing earlier this month, you'll probably want to put your pet outside after using that flea treatment and you may want to dust your carpets and furniture with diatomaceous earth.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
hmmm...we don't find that oils affect our remedies but I know that some do. So, the first idea that pops into my head (besides addressing the dog's diet) is garlic flower essence. I dont' have pets, but people report that it works amazingly well. In fact it's an example they use frequently at seminars and such because, like homeopathic arnica, it tends to have easy applications and noticable results.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
From the Reader's Digest book Homemade:

Flea Powder
1 box (1 pound) baking soda
10 drops eucalyptus, rosemary, or cedar EO (a couple others listed as well)


Thanks guys. Wow, so you mean maybe I don't need to avoid essential oils?? I was just going along with the sheet our homeopath gave us. We've had so much success with our remedies so far!







: But, avoiding the oils has been a bit of a pain. Almost EVERYTHING natural in the way of body care, cleaning, pet care, etc, all use EOs. It's been a bit of a struggle for me to find stuff without. For example, the mosquitoes are horrendous right now, and I can't find a single natural bug repellent that doesn't have essential oils.

So, would you just go ahead and try one of those? Like the one you posted JR, eucalyptus, is supposedly one we have to avoid too. He basically says anything with that really penetrating EO smell, like tea tree, eucalyptus, wintergreen, etc.

PB, if I try it, how can I tell if it has affected my remedy? Would I just see some symptoms start to return that had gotten better?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 









Momofmine, can you tell me where to learn more about lavendar and orange EOs for fleas?

Well, I had read that Annie Berthold-Bond, who is like THE natural homemade cleaner expert person, had gotten rid of major flea infestations using only citrus essential oils. Like basically wash the dog with it, put it on the fur, clean the areas in your home with it, etc.

What I did before was to wash the dog well with a soap like Dawn, then put a few drops of lavender oil on a paper towel and rub the dog all over with it. Someone here on MDC told me about that, and it worked for us. And I continued with it during the flea-prone months. I'd just do it occasionally, and we never had any more problems. But I had stopped doing it over the winter, and then in the summer, we started our remedies, so I had not done it for a while. I'll need to go see if I can find the MDC thread where I asked about it before.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Also, from research I was doing earlier this month, you'll probably want to put your pet outside after using that flea treatment and you may want to dust your carpets and furniture with diatomaceous earth.

I wonder if I can just get this at the garden store. Do you know if I would vacuum it up or just leave it on the furniture and carpets?

Thanks guys!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

PB, if I was going to try using some EOs, which do you think would be the least likely to interfere with my remedy? Do you think lavender would be okay?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

You're supposed to work it into the carpet and furniture. Don't vacuum it up. It kills any bugs which escape (while the EOs only repel them, from what I understand).


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Gotcha! That makes sense.

PB, where can I get the garlic FE?

Thanks all!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 

Momofmine, can you tell me where to learn more about lavendar and orange EOs for fleas?

here's a link I just found with lavender info for fleas:

http://www.joys-of-lavender.com/flea-control.html

I was hesitant to use the EOs, but I want to get this under control because I do NOT want to use the insecticides. What do you all think?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
here's a link I just found with lavender info for fleas:

http://www.joys-of-lavender.com/flea-control.html

I was hesitant to use the EOs, but I want to get this under control because I do NOT want to use the insecticides. What do you all think?

Personally, I am choosing to use the EOs and will re-dose later if symptoms re-emerge. I refuse to use pesticides in my home with a 3 mo and 2 yo... Not to mention I have quite enough crap to detox from other exposures without increasing it by choice.








That's just my opinion though.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
well, since I know what you had last I'm gonna say calc carb!







It seems to be common to walk the calc/lyc/sulph trio.

New topic from another homeopathy thread. In general, how does this work?

I mean--acute homeopathy makes sense. Acute situation, fix it, go on with life.

Classical homeopathy, with the one remedy that's supposed to be right for a person, for fundamentally who they are, makes sense. I think. (obviously a little fuzzier here, just because I haven't personally experienced it).

But there's this in-between, with remedies that seem fairly close fits for lots of people, like calc carb, or any of the big ones. Would most people benefit from some of these more common remedies, assuming someone knowledgeable is figuring out dosages and such? Surely it's a bad idea for someone like me to see a lot of calc carb in myself (not as an acute sick situation, but as basic Tanya-isms) and dose myself. But then does one true remedy exist? Would usage of calc carb or sulph or whatever change that remedy?

How do you figure out which of these two non-acute-illness approaches is right? Should we just find a practitioner we fit with and use whatever they like?


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Personally, I am choosing to use the EOs and will re-dose later if symptoms re-emerge. I refuse to use pesticides in my home with a 3 mo and 2 yo... Not to mention I have quite enough crap to detox from other exposures without increasing it by choice.








That's just my opinion though.

Aaaah, so you are dealing with fleas too?? I'm so sorry! So what have you used so far?

And by the way, a THREE month old?? Gosh, I have been MIA far too long. I can't believe three months have gone by! Congratulations, mama!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
How do you figure out which of these two non-acute-illness approaches is right? Should we just find a practitioner we fit with and use whatever they like?

I want to respond to this, but I'm in the middle of getting dinner on the table, but I promise I'll be back later tonight. I have been wanting to post about our story and the good results we have had. I have to say I honestly thought homeopathy could be helpful before, but I had never really seen it have the dramatic results we've seen this year, once we finally got help from the right people.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Tanya, you are SOOOO good at asking questions that open up a can of worms!







So, this is *my* answer and I don't speak for all practitioners.

Acute prescribing is just that, prescribing for acute things. You could probably familiarize yourself with 50-100 remedies and do a damn good job. It is nowhere near as complex as classical prescribing (IMO) but the results are generally quick and satisfying.

Then there's what people refer to as classical prescribing which can mean a million different things. There are many people that fall under this umbrella and many different ways of practicing. Also there is constitutional prescribing which is different IMO than classical prescribing.

Your basic constitution does not change. This is my opinion and the way I see things. You are who you are. You will have a remedy that is your basic constitutional remedy. However that is not always going to be the remedy you need. I am of the belief that there are factors that cloud the picture, or even better prevent the body from being able to access things from that basic place. There are iatrogenic diseases, there are detoxification issues, there are environmental burdens, there are miasms etc. None of these dictate your constitution, but they can cloud it. So, if I am a calc carb who has had many abx, numerous drugs for various things, lives in a highly polluted area, has tubercular miasmatic tendencies that flare up regularly etc. then I am not likely to be helped by my constitutional remedy. What will help me is the simillimum.

What most people call a constitutional (again-IMO) is the simillimum-the remedy that fits their picture in that moment. Now, the goal for me is to get to a healthy enough place where your constitutional is helpful for most anything. So a calc carb can be in a lycopodium state, or perhaps require an altogether different remedy that is prescribed, not as an acute, but as a simillia. They could have chronic issues that are a result of all that they have been through and what has been handed down and take nux vomica for instance in a high single dose every month or so. Even though that *seems* like constitutional prescribing it may not be. However it's what is indicated now and does a good job of shifting them (hopefully) closer to their basic type.

Honestly I'm splitting hairs and making it very complicated! However that's the discrepancy between you having a basic constitutional type and why your "constitutional" remedy might change.

So from my perspective no, a calc carb who takes nux doesn't change the fact that they are calc carb, but they could be helped immensely by the nux. And yes, there are some remedies that just about everyone would benefit from (at least in our society!) I think of things like nux, nat mur, opium, staphysagria etc. Of course to see a result they would have to be indicated.

I think more homeopaths than not tend to fall into this category. Most prescribe on the basis of what they see regardless of what they call it. You will find some that will only prescribe in states of clear imbalance (and I think you have some experience there







) and others that take what is seen as a "practical" approach using whatever method seems to match the needs of an individual. I have a basic belief that different people may require different prescribing. I end not to be overly dogmatic, but respond to the temperment of the person as well as to their basic situation. I see myself as having the practical approach which is looked down upon by many.

Some people need high doses, some need low, some need frequent dosing, some need isopathy along side homeopathy, some need gemmotherapy or sarcodes. Some do well on their "constitutionals" if they are doing drainage as well. This isn't what I was initially taught, but once I started precepting in offices where this was the approach I saw more dramatic things. It also appeals to me more so I think this is how I'll have the most success. Other people have an aptitude and acuity for the unicist approach and I think that's amazing. They get fantastic results that way, and I am in awe of that. But that isn't how my mind works so I don't try to conform to those standards. No use (IMO) trying to climb a brick wall because the map says that's the way to get there, when there's a lovely path that leads around it.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

PB, that was very helpful. And so it seems I can look for someone who seems a good fit, they seem to understand me/us and I understand them, and then go with their approach. If they're good AND a good fit for me/us, then probably whatever approach they choose will be effective.

Momofmine, I would LOVE to hear about your experiences this year. I'm in planning mode, got enough to do on my plate now, but I want to be figuring out the next thing, so I want to hear all the details.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
Aaaah, so you are dealing with fleas too?? I'm so sorry! So what have you used so far?

And by the way, a THREE month old?? Gosh, I have been MIA far too long. I can't believe three months have gone by! Congratulations, mama!

Yes. My BIL's cat brought fleas into the house. They now live in the couch on which I sleep at night and eat me and DS3.
I haven't used anything so far. I just got past the research phase, so to speak, and I'm gathering resources.







I have one last item on my list to get, which is the one which I last suggested (DE).
I feel the same way. I can't believe 3 months have gone by either.







Thanks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
How do you figure out which of these two non-acute-illness approaches is right? Should we just find a practitioner we fit with and use whatever they like?

I found a practitioner with whom I "clicked" and then learned to trust him (I think it may be obvious I have a pretty bad history with conventional doctors and so it's hard for me to really trust anyone with "doctor" in front of their name, regardless of modality). Then, and only then (and after finding this thread and being convinced by PB- and a quick case of acute dosing for morning sickness- that homeopathy really was totally worth my time... Thanks, btw, PB.







), I said "Give me my constitutional, please.







"
That's what I did.


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi all,

Had to step away from the boards for a bit.

Happened to click on this subscription today though, and wanted to post what worked for us + fleas this year. It is an enzyme cleaner that my DH bought locally when we finally went to the pest place in desperation. He had dozens of bites on both his ankles, and the boy and I had a few (DH has a bug bite sensitivity).

So here it is: http://naturalginesis.com/products_kleengreen.html

Haven't really read or caught up, but hope that helps. And hope all is well with all of you. I did a double take when I read that M is 3 months already!!!

We also did homeopathy for the dogs, essential oils, flea combs, diatomaceous earth - they didn't work for us.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kortner* 
Hi all,

Had to step away from the boards for a bit.

Happened to click on this subscription today though, and wanted to post what worked for us + fleas this year. It is an enzyme cleaner that my DH bought locally when we finally went to the pest place in desperation. He had dozens of bites on both his ankles, and the boy and I had a few (DH has a bug bite sensitivity).

So here it is: http://naturalginesis.com/products_kleengreen.html

Haven't really read or caught up, but hope that helps. And hope all is well with all of you. I did a double take when I read that M is 3 months already!!!

We also did homeopathy for the dogs, essential oils, flea combs, diatomaceous earth - they didn't work for us.

KORTNER!!
I've missed you!!








I hope all is well with you also. Thank you for the suggestion!







Hope to see you back soon.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kortner* 
H

So here it is: http://naturalginesis.com/products_kleengreen.html


Thanks Kortner! How did you use it? Just to wash the dog with?

How do I tell when I've gotten the fleas under control? I'm worried I'm not going to know somehow, and they'll still be hanging around. Do I just gauge by whether or not we're getting bitten and how much my dog is scratching?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Got my remedy again today. Finally found out what it is but I dun wanna tell.















But I can't seem to find anything about it! I find all the things in it's family which tells me something ABOUT it and similar but not this one in particular... Would someone be able to help me?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

only if you wanna tell!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I'll email you. I feel sort of embarrassed about it.







And silly for feeling embarrassed.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

what a teaser!

please do share when you feel you're able to do so.









now... I'm embarrassed to say (but I'll say it anyway) that I've been dabbling in homeopathy with my ill cat. I thought it was tricky on my kid, but my cat is even harder. For the most part, I think it is working though who knows.... her troubling signs seem to be stabilizing so perhaps it is - until something destabilizes and I have to try again.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'll check it out and contribute what I can! Don't ever be embarrassed though! Most of the personality profiles are antiquated and embellished. And remember this is just what you are needing NOW. It doesn't speak to who you are, at least not in my book!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I'll check it out and contribute what I can! Don't ever be embarrassed though! Most of the personality profiles are antiquated and embellished. And remember this is just what you are needing NOW. It doesn't speak to who you are, at least not in my book!









Thanks, PB!








I may post to the thread in a few days when my remedy has kicked in.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
what a teaser!



























Have you checked out this site? http://www.abchomeopathy.com/


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes. I'm just none too smart.
By the time I got home, I forgot what the ND had said, so I Googled.. and found the wrong remedy.







Go me!








Anacardium orientale is what he said. I *thought* he said Helleborus orientali. Just don't ask.

Um. I have a eucalyptus in the front yard and one in the back.. It's listed as an antidote to my remedy.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I just love this remedy. I mean there are several that I think are just really neat and this is one of them!

I wouldn't worry about your plants. IF you bathed yourself in it or used it as an oil when you got sick it's possible that you could antidote. But not everyone is sensitive and even if you do antidote it's not the end of the world! There's always the ability to re-dose.


----------



## kamane18 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi all. Also posted this in vaccinations but really was hoping for some more insights here - since you are the homeopathy bunch (and don't only want the anti-vaccine view alone).

We do selectively/delayed vax (only 1-2 shots at a time, no flu or varicella, delaying MMR until at least 3, delaying Hep B until kindy, etc). But I'm always looking for natural ways to help support my children so they don't have bad reactions. I never do Tylenol before shots and don't give anything after unless they are very sore/uncomfortable. But I thought this site was interesting - what does everyone think? I know many of you vax less (if at all) than me but from a homeopathic standpoint do you think this would help/work? Any reason NOT to use remedies like Ledum or Thuja with my 5 month old (getting one shot next month) or my 4 year DD (getting DTaP in few months)?

http://www.safbaby.com/a-safe-shot-s...e-to-vaccinate

BTW, have also been told by a naturopath (friend of a friend) that a few drops of either peppermint or chamomile essential oil in the bath right after vaccines can help support the body/healing as well.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

no reason at all. Have they ever had vaccine reactions? Fever, swelling, irritability etc?


----------



## kamane18 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes - DD (little over 4) has had some high fevers in response to vaccines. When she was a baby and I was uninformed I used to give Tylenol before and after







but now I only treat the fever if it gets over 102 and she's terribly uncomfortable and only with homeopathy then (usually Belladona). She would also get very irritable - so maybe Pulsatilla or Chamomilia too?

DS so far has gotten little to no fever (but that may be because we don't medicate before, split his shots, give Vit C, probiotics, etc). But he does get very flushed and fussy afterward for up to 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I would*definitely* do thuja then. That should handle the irritability too.


----------



## kamane18 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks! Ledum for either too - or not necessary/helpful?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

so exhausted today..
so questions.
To clarify, your constitutional helps to return you to your true state, right? And the constitutional addresses the "original sin" which put a disease state into motion for you? The constitutional doesn't show your true being but it shows the first impression upon your being in this life... Does that make sense? Have I got that right?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

And is there a genetic component to one's constitutional? Or is it just sheer dumb luck of the draw?


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 

























Have you checked out this site? http://www.abchomeopathy.com/

yes! i love it! (but if one isn't careful, it can lead you down the really really wrong path)


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
And is there a genetic component to one's constitutional? Or is it just sheer dumb luck of the draw?









i think the whole notion of "epigenetics" is that there is a genetic component that isn't actually coded in our genes. something happens in grandma which turns on/off some genetic switches (in our lingo, it's called methylation or demethylation) which turns on/off some genes. the effect isn't seen until grandchild.

there was something in the news a few months ago about grandma's folate levels having an effect on the granddaughter. and i think i saw something else even more recently about epigenetic effects in grandpa affecting grandson (but my memory is a bit dusty because i was really skimming and it was jsut the press release).

anyhoo... epigenetics can be equated (loosely?) to miasms in homeopathy. there is a link somewhere here at MDC to a great article about that very linkage.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
i think the whole notion of "epigenetics" is that there is a genetic component that isn't actually coded in our genes. something happens in grandma which turns on/off some genetic switches (in our lingo, it's called methylation or demethylation) which turns on/off some genes. the effect isn't seen until grandchild.

there was something in the news a few months ago about grandma's folate levels having an effect on the granddaughter. and i think i saw something else even more recently about epigenetic effects in grandpa affecting grandson (but my memory is a bit dusty because i was really skimming and it was jsut the press release).

anyhoo... epigenetics can be equated (loosely?) to miasms in homeopathy. there is a link somewhere here at MDC to a great article about that very linkage.

DS1's biodad had to be tested for something or other to see if DS1 would be at risk for something because his dad was exposed to agent orange in 'Nam.. I wonder if that had something to do with it.
excuse the vaguaries.. It was 10 years ago and it was negative anyway so it didn't really make too much of an impression on me, iykwim.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
so exhausted today..
so questions.
To clarify, your constitutional helps to return you to your true state, right? And the constitutional addresses the "original sin" which put a disease state into motion for you? The constitutional doesn't show your true being but it shows the first impression upon your being in this life... Does that make sense? Have I got that right?

Okay, it's been a long day so this may be a wee bit rambly....but I can only answer this from my perspective.
Your constitutional remedy isn't something you get until you have cleared all the "layers" (which I dislike that term, but it's a decent description.) What you are getting now is the simillimum.
Your constitution is who you are at birth. It's what you have come into the world with. It is, barring all the toxins, drugs, procedures, nutritional choices etc what you have to work with.
There are people with strong constitutions and people with weak constitutions and some believe (as I do) that there are indicators to determine which you are.
Someone with a weak constitution that makes excellent choices can be as strong as someone with a strong constitution that makes poor choices. It's not necessarily what you have, but what you do with it. A strong constitution *can* mean a better prognosis for illness, but again it's about possibility...a person with a strong constitution has more room for *error* so to speak.
Yes, there is a genetic component.
Your true constitutional kind of does address your true being. However it's generally a long road to get there. There is generally quite a lot that has to be dealt with before you can see that.
Anyway, that's my take.

I did link to an article on Hpathy that addressed epigenetics and homeopathy. I can dig that up if you like!

The easiest way to look at the constitution in my book is this: it's what can't be changed. You have an eye color, a hair color, a build and certain predispositions. It's who you are. What you acquire along the way can alter this slightly for sure, but your underlying constitution and miasmatic state will dictate in large part HOW you will react.
So you can be constitutionally a pulsatilla but after certain assaults (a traumatic birth, formula feeding, abx, vaccinations, medications, toxins in the home etc.) present a very different picture and need a totally different remedy. The more years of this (disappointments, losses, more medications, pesticides, surgeries, organ damage, acquired diseases etc.) there may be far more clouding of the picture. Now you are even farther removed from the constitutional. You could have to weed back through before that remedy may apply.
Your basic constitution hasn't changed. It will never change. But you always address what's presenting.
I may need calc carb right now because my thyroid is trashed, I'm always cold, I have gained a ton of weight, I feel mentally foggy, I have a ton of anxiety and a candida overgrowth. That doesn't mean that it's my constitutional. I could very well be a sulphur but until I correct certain things that remedy won't touch me. I won't present with the keynotes and if given it wouldn't be likely to create any lasting changes. Calc carb is my simillimum, but sulphur is my constitutional.
Crazy, I know. But maybe that helps a bit?


----------



## kamane18 (Aug 28, 2008)

Me again. Gearing up for DS' 2nd DTaP shot in a couple of weeks and then DD's same (last in series) in Feb.

Still looking at this article: http://www.safbaby.com/a-safe-shot-s...e-to-vaccinate and have a few questions:

- What exactly is gemmotherapy as opposed to homeopathy?
- Are all these items really safe to use for DS - who is only 5 months old and not on solids yet? I definitely plan to use Thuja with him but haven't decided yet on Ledum, Black Currant or Briar Rose. Thoughts?
- If I do use black currant and/or briar rose at his age, what dosage do I use?

So far DS has had two HIB/PC series and one DTP. From HIB/PC he gets red/flushed, fussy, gassy and restless sleep. From DTaP he got fussy and super sleepy. Trying to minimize reactions - DD used to react quite badly.

And speaking of DD, would all these help her? She has her last DTaP and MMR shots to go before kindy next year (I plan to do one in Feb and the other over the summer) and in the past she used to get high fevers, lose appetite, very irritable, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamane18* 
- Are all these items really safe to use for DS - who is only 5 months old and not on solids yet? I definitely plan to use Thuja with him but haven't decided yet on Ledum, Black Currant or Briar Rose. Thoughts?

I'm sorry... I'm not trying to be snarky, but it's probably going to come across that way anyway.

If you are concerned about the safety of giving your 5mo herbal preparations (or even solid foods), why are you not concerned about injecting him with chemical substances, animal tissue, heavy metals, etc.?! Especially when you know that your children have a history of reactions. Is there a particular disease that he is in grave danger of getting at 5 months old?

(I'm not trying to say that giving herbal preparations or solid foods is safe for a baby at that age either- I'm just trying to provoke some thought. As a mother with a vaccine-damaged child from getting ONE round of vaccines, I wish I had put this kind of thought into it when I had the chance.







)


----------



## kamane18 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
I'm sorry... I'm not trying to be snarky, but it's probably going to come across that way anyway.

If you are concerned about the safety of giving your 5mo herbal preparations (or even solid foods), why are you not concerned about injecting him with chemical substances, animal tissue, heavy metals, etc.?! Especially when you know that your children have a history of reactions. Is there a particular disease that he is in grave danger of getting at 5 months old?

(I'm not trying to say that giving herbal preparations or solid foods is safe for a baby at that age either- I'm just trying to provoke some thought. As a mother with a vaccine-damaged child from getting ONE round of vaccines, I wish I had put this kind of thought into it when I had the chance.







)

You don't sound snarky at all and it's a good question. I have considered each vaccine and am not doing some this time (no varicella, no flu, no Hep A, very delayed Hep B, no guardasil, etc). But my FIL almost died as a child from both whooping cough and meningitis and as such my DH is really sensitive about it and we decided to do certain shots but splitting when possible.

I am concerned with the chemicals though, hence why I want to lessen any possible damage and why I'm looking into things like Thuja, etc. So I'm basically trying to balance getting him certain shots we think are important with speeding healing, etc - so if these preparations might really be helpful and "safe" for him I certainly will use them.

And I am really very sorry to hear with your child.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

I have missed this thread! I have been back to work and I am so busy







. I have been so run down and not taking care of myself. It is refreshing to think about natural remedies when everyone around me is talking about vaccines, flu and swine flu and the Tylenol they are giving to their kids who have a 99 degree fever.

PB-I love reading your explanations for homeopathy. They make me feel calm and peaceful. Are you taking any long distance patients? I would love to have you 'take care' of me.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamane18* 
- what exactly is gemmotherapy as opposed to homeopathy?

gemmotherapy is a biotherapy. It is used for drainage and tissue repair. The gemmo's are made with new buds of plants and only available in a 2x potency. This means there is a significant amount of material in the dose. They are also used in much larger amounts than homeopathic remedies.
- are all these items really safe to use for ds - who is only 5 months old and not on solids yet? I definitely plan to use thuja with him but haven't decided yet on ledum, black currant or briar rose. Thoughts?
i don't tend to use herbs in this way, but homeopathy? Absolutely. I love gemmo's too, but wouldn't have someone self-prescribe those.

so far ds has had two hib/pc series and one dtp. From hib/pc he gets red/flushed, fussy, gassy and restless sleep. From dtap he got fussy and super sleepy. Trying to minimize reactions - dd used to react quite badly.

And speaking of dd, would all these help her? She has her last dtap and mmr shots to go before kindy next year (i plan to do one in feb and the other over the summer) and in the past she used to get high fevers, lose appetite, very irritable, etc.
thuja is always a decent bet if there is a history of that kind of reaction. There are many types of reactions but the screaming, irritability, fevers are *generally* indicative of a certain miasmatic state which is well addressed by thuja. A baby who gets a rash and becomes lethargic may be a different remedy (and miasm) entirely. From what you are saying both of your kids seem like they are exhibiting the same active miasm and therefore it is *likely* that the same remedy would be helpful for this specific purpose.

thanks!

hth.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum* 
Are you taking any long distance patients? I would love to have you 'take care' of me.









I do and am. I'd be happy to work with you!


----------



## kamane18 (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome, PB - thanks again! So maybe just do Thuja day of shots for each and for 3 days following? And have chamomilia on hand for fussiness if needed? Was also thinking would do a bath immediately after with a few drops chamomile essential oil as well.

And I'd also totally consider working with you long distance - maybe can you PM me about that?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

if you are asking what I would do, then yes. I would do thuja right after the shot, a few times that day and maybe three doses for three days afterwards. I would also be giving ferrum phos tissue salt and probably bioplasma as well. Kids often seem to do well with silica salts following vaccinations, so I might consider that too.

I would also use a flower remedy for after effects of vaccinations, nutrients to keep detoxification pathways open, support kidney and liver function, epsom salt soaks before and following the shots, vitamin C in therapeutic doses, and possibly castor oil packs.

There are many things you can do, it's a matter of what feels right to you. Best of luck!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Crazy question maybe but...
Ever heard of someone threatening divorce during a homeopathic aggravation?
On one hand, he needed an eye-opener, but I'm not so sure that was quite how it needed to go...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Aggravations can be really tough! Hugs, mama. People often do experience extremes after they take their remedies. I know I do! My husband has had to put up with a LOT. It's even more difficult because it's generally exacerbations of the more challenging parts of my personality.







Just the way it goes.

I have a friend that has been using homeopathy for over 20 years. Every time she gets a new remedy she cries for a week. Sobs. Doesn't matter what's happening or what you say. She just cries. So, yeah. There's a range of "reactions." Usually it does blow over in a few days. I just do my best to give him a head's up. I also try and mix him something to handle it. A little walnut flower essence can go a long way!


----------



## kamane18 (Aug 28, 2008)

5 month old has been congested for about a week now. No cough (he had a minor one for a few days but very little left of that - a wet rattling type of one when he does). I try to use saline drops but he HATES them. Going to start Vit C (sodium ascorbate) twice daily in his bottle but wondering if there is anything homeopathic that might help for nasal congestion (sounds deep in there with an occasional rattle sound but no whistling) - kind of the way Gelsenium or Oscillo helps with flu?

No fever, sleeping well enough, cheeks somewhat red, a bit more cuddly than usual but still playing well - although getting more tired/fussy sooner than norm.

ETA - DD (little over 4) was VERY sick last week with what I suspect might have been H1N1. She had high fever (up to 104 and change), some coughing, congestion, aches, etc. Also the beginnings of an ear infection.

TIA!


----------



## kamane18 (Aug 28, 2008)

Am thinking maybe either Allium Cepa or Calcarea Carb? Or Belladonna even though he doesn't have a fever?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd probably try ferrum phos first just based on what you said. And bioplasma if you have it.


----------



## kamane18 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks - so ferrum phos in what dose/frequency?


----------



## kamane18 (Aug 28, 2008)

PB - ended up doing bioplasma since had some, thanks. emailed about the other topic we've been discussing...


----------



## kamane18 (Aug 28, 2008)

So was giving DS bioplasma for congestion/cold symptoms and took an adult dosage myself throughout the day yesterday. Well I developed a WICKED sinus headache and dry nose feeling that worsened throughout the day. Could the bioplasma have caused that? What would that mean?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

The only way that would make sense to me is if you were hyper-reactive to lactose.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

this might sound silly but i'm wondering if i should consider calling for an appt.
been having blood sugar issues (hypo symptoms coming on suddenly, including tremors) combined with feeling emotionally raw and sort of panicky.
haven't been able to sleep sitting up and/or while nursing (which means i'm not sleeping much/at all)
strong sugar cravings (probably from lack of sleep







)

eta: it should be noted that I never used to be able to sleep sitting up UNTIL my thyroid tanked... so maybe I should see this as a possible good thing?







Although the raw and panicky bit sucks...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

you certainly can. Has anythign changed in your routine? How is your diet right now? Is it possible that this could be fixed that way? If nothing has changed there and this has cropped up out of nowhere then I'd say to call. You can also look at peach flowered tea tree flower essence which is excellent for blood sugar fluctuations. She oak can be wonderful as well.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
you certainly can. Has anythign changed in your routine? How is your diet right now? Is it possible that this could be fixed that way? If nothing has changed there and this has cropped up out of nowhere then I'd say to call. You can also look at peach flowered tea tree flower essence which is excellent for blood sugar fluctuations. She oak can be wonderful as well.

Diet hasn't been stellar. I've been bad with veggies.









Yes, routine has changed. DS3 won't let me put him down so I can't lay in bed to sleep and DS2 latches on as soon as I get in bed and won't UNlatch until it's time to feed DS3 again.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

are you getting enough protein? Are you eating more refined carbs at this point that could be contributing to this? I mean that's not the only possibility...just trying to rule out the obvious. It's an easy thing to slip up on given a brand new member of the family!

Sounds like you are overextended right now-emotionally and physically. that's a LOT to handle mama. Why can't you lie in bed? You just mean he won't let you put him down, or he doesn't want to lie down either? Part of this (and just PART mind you) feels very emotional. You just seem so drained. You can certainly stabilize yourself on a physiological level, but I do think addressing the feelings is going to be important.

Ds2 is likely working really hard to maintain his place with you, but maybe some redirection would help. You can certainly still NURSE him....but maybe less? Do you have any help at night from dh?

Your thyroid sounds like it could use some support for sure. Is your ND addressing that either with sarcodes or supplements? I do think that reaching out may be a good idea. He should know where you are at.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

he won't go in his crib and i don't normally co-sleep with him bc i'm worried ds2 will "trample" him while climbing over me to cuddle or something.
probably not getting enough protein- just realized that this weekend so i've been working on it. fewer refined carbs.
ds2's been nursing more recently... not sure what's going on with him exactly... maybe the raw/panickiness is actually *his* feelings... hmm.
no, no help from dh at night.
i wonder if this could be the result of going off selenium? that's the only supp i've not added back since trying (and apparently failing) to cut down on my supps

eta: i'll give him a shout. ty


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

so trying again here









Hey there









I am curious to hear ya'lls imput on the right remedy for my situation, but not sure how to articulate what I am looking for so I'll just ramble for a moment & hope you can glean some info from my musings









I have been working on my first book for the last couple years, and it is in it's final stages of publishing now. I have been so ready to let it go & there are other writing projects I have been dying to dive into, but here now at the very end I am experiencing a mild funk. Like some sort of ethereal postpartum depression (although all seems fine on the outside, kwim?)... I'm sure this is part of the process of putting this work out into the world & I do trust that completely. But, I want some remedy support b/c this sucks.

I have used Sepia a lot in the past & resonate with that. I do get this urge to just run off & live the life of a wild wandering artist now & again. I am always gently working with this element of myself, and have come to a good degree of balance- I do live the life of a productive artist, but I am also a good Mama & have a strong sense of community & my work in it. I have worked hard at constructing a world where these two elements are not in conflict, and actually have learned how beautifully harmonic they can be. I know constructing this new paradigm is part of my life's work.

All this to say, I am bumping up against this desire to tear away from everything & work endless hours. I am feeling resentful at all the interruptions of daily living. Then, it cycles around & I feel guilty at my unawareness & lack of patience. And somehow this deep desire to work uninterrupted translates as me pacing around & not getting much done







it's like "OK you're done with the book... finally!... now you can do a, b, c... all those things you've been waiting to work on!" but then this week & much of last, I have really struggled to get focused. It is no one's fault b/c I am struggling during my free time as well as when I am with my family or not.

So, is it back to Sepia with me or is there something else here I am not seeing? I have had great assistance from Sepia in the past, but will this never fully resolve in me, will I be taking Sepia every other season or so forever? Geesh, that sounds dramatic.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

PB-I sent you an email an email through MDC, your PM box was full. You are well loved







. Did you get it? I desperately need help!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

PB (or anyone else!) - if nat mur is my constitutional, is it possible that it caused canker sores after taking it? I tooka dose of 200C two days ago, and within 24 hours I had 2 cankers. I never connected the 2 things until Tanya mentioned that she takes nat mur FOR canker sores. Should I look at this as a good sign that things are being pushed out?


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
PB (or anyone else!) - if nat mur is my constitutional, is it possible that it caused canker sores after taking it? I tooka dose of 200C two days ago, and within 24 hours I had 2 cankers. I never connected the 2 things until Tanya mentioned that she takes nat mur FOR canker sores. Should I look at this as a good sign that things are being pushed out?

Hmm, definitely PB will know if it's a good thing or not (ie things being pushed out), however, I have had two recent experiences in my family with remedies actually aggravating a condition or stirring up older stuff (ie old symptoms that haven't been around for years). When I called my practitioner he either stopped the remedy or changed the dose and it cleared up immediately. So, basically, I'd call my practitioner. It may mean you need a different dose, or it may be important information in terms of what you need to take next.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
PB (or anyone else!) - if nat mur is my constitutional, is it possible that it caused canker sores after taking it? I tooka dose of 200C two days ago, and within 24 hours I had 2 cankers. I never connected the 2 things until Tanya mentioned that she takes nat mur FOR canker sores. Should I look at this as a good sign that things are being pushed out?

And, here we go. LOL. I knew I'd seen it somewhere!

Yes, that's a good sign by most homeopaths estimation. However I would possibly think about taking it in water to reduce the aggravation. How long has it been now? Are you still in a lot of pain? It's possible that that potency was just too high, and you can often alleviate it a bit if that's the case by putting the remedy in some water, shaking it with impact and taking it again. This should mellow things out.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
so trying again here









Hey there









I am curious to hear ya'lls imput on the right remedy for my situation, but not sure how to articulate what I am looking for so I'll just ramble for a moment & hope you can glean some info from my musings









I have been working on my first book for the last couple years, and it is in it's final stages of publishing now. I have been so ready to let it go & there are other writing projects I have been dying to dive into, but here now at the very end I am experiencing a mild funk. Like some sort of ethereal postpartum depression (although all seems fine on the outside, kwim?)... I'm sure this is part of the process of putting this work out into the world & I do trust that completely. But, I want some remedy support b/c this sucks.

I have used Sepia a lot in the past & resonate with that. I do get this urge to just run off & live the life of a wild wandering artist now & again. I am always gently working with this element of myself, and have come to a good degree of balance- I do live the life of a productive artist, but I am also a good Mama & have a strong sense of community & my work in it. I have worked hard at constructing a world where these two elements are not in conflict, and actually have learned how beautifully harmonic they can be. I know constructing this new paradigm is part of my life's work.

All this to say, I am bumping up against this desire to tear away from everything & work endless hours. I am feeling resentful at all the interruptions of daily living. Then, it cycles around & I feel guilty at my unawareness & lack of patience. And somehow this deep desire to work uninterrupted translates as me pacing around & not getting much done







it's like "OK you're done with the book... finally!... now you can do a, b, c... all those things you've been waiting to work on!" but then this week & much of last, I have really struggled to get focused. It is no one's fault b/c I am struggling during my free time as well as when I am with my family or not.

So, is it back to Sepia with me or is there something else here I am not seeing? I have had great assistance from Sepia in the past, but will this never fully resolve in me, will I be taking Sepia every other season or so forever? Geesh, that sounds dramatic.

Thanks for your thoughts.

Okay, mama. Finally! I would highly suggest looking at flower essences for you. They are virtually screaming at me. There are several I'm thinking of, but I bet you'd really like the Woman's Blend from australian bush flower essences. However if you could get a customized blend you could really hit all of those things you just talked about. Turkey Bush is a BIG one! Jacaranda as well.

It is a sepia sounding state for sure, but I think there's more to it than that. And if it works that well, you could also think about going up in the potency and hitting a different level.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
And, here we go. LOL. I knew I'd seen it somewhere!

Yes, that's a good sign by most homeopaths estimation. However I would possibly think about taking it in water to reduce the aggravation. How long has it been now? Are you still in a lot of pain? It's possible that that potency was just too high, and you can often alleviate it a bit if that's the case by putting the remedy in some water, shaking it with impact and taking it again. This should mellow things out.

I'm just going to respond here instead of both threads... confusing myself.









Yes, still lots of pain in my mouth (so much that I'm about to send DP for some Orajel)... the picture has slightly changed though. I think I may have done too many treatments this week.







I took the nat mur 200C on Wednesday, forgetting I had my first acupuncture treatment yesterday. After acupuncture, I felt generally good. But by last night- whew. I was irritable and PMS-y (which had started a couple days before, but was way intensified by me not feeling good), and felt like I was getting sick- chills, aches, stuffy head. Went to bed, and couldn't get warm. DP piled like 5 blankets on me and I was still freezing. I woke up at some point in the night and the spot right on the top of my head (where I had a needle) was just throbbing. And one of the needle spots on my lower leg felt a little tender when I brushed against it. Strange.

So this morning, I feel like death warmed over... not sure if this is a cold, or what. Or just too much energy medicine clearing stuff out of me too quickly.







Still crazy painful cankers, no energy, pressure in my head. Feel like crap. Going to make some tea and take some C.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh, man mama. That's a LOT. Sheesh.

do you have any TTO? You can think about putting a drop in some water and swish it around your mouth. That can often help a bit with the sores. It can decrease the pain. If you are overly sensitive it may antidote the remedy though, just a head's up.

At this point I'd not mess with another dose without communication with your practitioner. I think that you *may* have had a significant aggravation but there's too much going on right now to tell. You've had some major energy moving and it's very hard to say (via the internet especially) what's a result of what.

You can take some C for sure and see what that does. IF you have bioplasma I'd take some of that too. Sending loving healing vibes your way!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Oh, man mama. That's a LOT. Sheesh.

do you have any TTO? You can think about putting a drop in some water and swish it around your mouth. That can often help a bit with the sores. It can decrease the pain. If you are overly sensitive it may antidote the remedy though, just a head's up.

At this point I'd not mess with another dose without communication with your practitioner. I think that you *may* have had a significant aggravation but there's too much going on right now to tell. You've had some major energy moving and it's very hard to say (via the internet especially) what's a result of what.

You can take some C for sure and see what that does. IF you have bioplasma I'd take some of that too. Sending loving healing vibes your way!









Thanks.







I do have TTO- I will try that. I've been swishing with hydrogen peroxide; that's the only thing that usually helps with cankers for me.

Question for you- is an aggravation necessarily bad (in terms of healing), or just uncomfortable? If I could see this as a good thing- that I'm healing (albeit a little too quickly







) then it would make me feel better.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Aggravation like that from a single dose is almost universally seen as a good thing. I like it to be more gentle that that....but only because I like good experiences! But no, an aggravation generally means something is going very right (unless it's a proving i.e. you've taken too much and are creating issues, but a single dose rarely does that and even if it does leaving it alone generally makes you stronger in the long run.)


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Aggravation like that from a single dose is almost universally seen as a good thing. I like it to be more gentle that that....but only because I like good experiences! But no, an aggravation generally means something is going very right (unless it's a proving i.e. you've taken too much and are creating issues, but a single dose rarely does that and even if it does leaving it alone generally makes you stronger in the long run.)

Awesome- I was hoping you would say that.







I will take this nastiness if it means my body is healing.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

and I certainly am not prescribing or telling you to do this, but as I said an aqueous dose of the same potency, or taking a lower potency can generally stop this-for anyone else who has experienced something similar. So if nat mur 200C sent you off the deep end more likely than not nat mur 30C can slow things down. I have also had success just taking that potency, putting it in water and succussing it. That said, I rarely BOTHER to do it. It all works it's way out in the end, but if I were terribly uncomfortable (has certainly happened) I would.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
and I certainly am not prescribing or telling you to do this, but as I said an aqueous dose of the same potency, or taking a lower potency can generally stop this-for anyone else who has experienced something similar. So if nat mur 200C sent you off the deep end more likely than not nat mur 30C can slow things down. I have also had success just taking that potency, putting it in water and succussing it. That said, I rarely BOTHER to do it. It all works it's way out in the end, but if I were terribly uncomfortable (has certainly happened) I would.

Interesting. I think I'm cool riding this one out, but that certainly is good to know for the future!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I havent read much of the 37 pages, but I thought I would ask other homeopathy mamas about this.
My 2 yr old dd has terrible allergies and get very bad diaper rashes and rashes all over her body when she eats any allergens. Last week I gave her a lacasis 1m and followed up with a lacasis 30c yesterday morning. Today she has one of the worst diaper rashes but I fed her nothing out of the blue. I am really strict about what she eats now. Does this sound like a reaction from the remedy?
She is also an emothinal mess for the last couple of days wanting a hug all day long and then crying, and really lovey towards baby brother. Sure she loves hugs, but it is way over the top. I wonder if it is something the remedy is doing or just her age?


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

How are things everyone?

Bluebirdmama- How did everything work out. To me it sounded like the remedy was pushing the stuff out. Finding her constitutional remedy would do wonders!!

As an update. We gave Mason Pulsatilla 1m (I think was the potency) for his constitutional remedy. It was a rough couple of weeks after he took it. I was almost afraid he was proving the remedy but he is a whole new boy now. His vitality is awesome and instead of catching something and staying sick for the entire season he would clear up.

I just took another dose of my remedy at a 50m potency. I finally found the right dose!! It is rocking!! Things are moving and pictures are changing. I had a really heavy duty aggravation with my noni. I feel like this dose has finally pushed it all the way out of my system! I have left my lame controling husband







Got a job and am settling into life as a single Mom. All in the matter of 5 months I have gone from a stay at home mom. To a working Mom. To a single working Mom. Mason and I are tired!! I am excited for it all to feel normal. I have completed another year of my psychic studies, start the next round of classes next month and will return to college in the Fall.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

mama_mich-so happy to hear you are feeling better, your whole post sounds positive! What a big life change you have gone through!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm only on page 2 of this 37-page thread, but I intend to read it all. DS has eczema. He also is not gaining weight. He has an appointment with a homeopath in two weeks. Maybe I will get through this thread by then, and over the following weeks/months, be able to share a positive story.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm really enjoying this thread (I'm just on page 10, lol) and DS had an appointment w/ a homeopath on the 19th (for his eczema). I gave him the assigned remedy this morning (he was on antibiotics and the homeopath wanted him to be off of them for a few days before giving him the remedy). At the appointment, I asked about antidoting since I'd seen it mentioned in this thread. She talked briefly about coffee and mint.

So anyway, I gave DS his remedy this morning, a few pellets straight into his mouth. No problems. Then sometime in the early afternoon, I wanted some ice cream. We have three different kinds of ice cream in the freezer, a dark cherry one, a pecan praline one, and a mint one. And which one did I pick? The mint one, of course (one of the ingredients is mint extract). I totally wasn't even thinking about it and didn't realize what I'd done until a few hours later. I emailed my CH and let her know what happened and all she said was that hopefully it would be OK.

Gah I feel like such an airhead.

(I'm also going to post this in its own thread since I just noticed there's been no activity in this thread in nearly a month, since I last posted, lol.)


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Andrea,
I think you should be fine! I wouldn't worry too much about it. I really believe it's very rare for something like that to antidote. Now using peppermint essential oil may be a different story, but ice cream? I don't think so. Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

To any one knowledgable abt homeopathy who might be subbed to this thread or otherwise see this, i would like to ask for your help over in my tapeworm thread which is supposed to be a pinworm thread.

thank you, gila


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello Everyone!

I've wanted to post here since the beginning of this thread, but didn't because I didn't have a constitutional remedy. A couple of months ago, I got one, along with my two boys. Panserbjorne is my homeopath. She figured out one for myself and my youngest, and helped support me with the one I picked out for my oldest

It has been an interesting road - kind of slow and not totally believing things were working, and then times they are clearly working.
I think part of it has been approaching this as embracing a rebalancing of our bodies, rather than a quick fix for our major acute issues (food allergies), when my attitude is here, that is when I feel good.

So what's been up??
Well honestly, my brain has been in other places, I focused hard on flower essences for a while and then cell salts for a long time. I've been amazed by both, and will one day write up some stories about them.

My oldest const remedy is thuja. He has been on it the longest, maybe since early spring? Ive seen the most improvement, albeit subtle, from him. He is my emotionally unstable guy, and I keep on being amazed by how even he has gotten and mature. I know part of it is with the use of nutritional therapy and flower essences, but I know the remedy is working. There have been times that he has accidentally been exposed to his allergens and either he certainly has not had a reaction, his reaction has been subtle enough for me to question it, or his reaction has been just skin deep (rash) rather than full emotions. I have not tried, nor wish to at the time, to give him a full load of an allergen.

For my youngest and I, I've just had to chant slow and steady. The thing is I've seen some cool things with myself. After a really scary first 16 weeks of pregnancy (major blood loss several times), I've had an absolutely glorious pregnancy. I know it can't be all attributed to my remedy. I know more about nutrition - no itchy skin (not eating corn), no stretch marks (high zinc), much lessened issues with leg cramps (more mag, and cell salts), emotions more stable (adrenal support), physical comfort (chiro). That said, at 39 weeks, I sometimes still forget I'm pregnant. I think it has been a combo of the above measures and my remedy (sepia).

I'm not sure about the changes within my youngest (he is arnica), except maybe he is more stable? He is a pretty easy going kid. He had a failed food trial a couple of days ago, and although it did get emotional, it only took about 24 hours for it to go away.

What has been interesting is that we are seeing a reduction and changes in our moles. I have a very prominent one at the back of my neck which I've had since early teenage years. It is getting smaller, along with a couple of others. One developed on my youngests' face early summer, and it has changed for the better. My guess is that some important internal changes are going on.

Recently, now that my brain is so focused on pregnancy, I've stopped problem solving with cell salts and remedies, but have noticed that an increased usage of our constitutional remedies, have really helped with our fall illnesses (which we've had quite a few of ).

OMG - I wrote a book. Just wanted to share, and thought it would be interesting to put it here publicly.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Just got a constitutional for DS1: calc phos 200c. Gave it to him yesterday. Seem to be seeing some improvements already. He takes directions and criticism more easily, seems a little more focussed.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Help

Normally cheerful toddler has an ear ache. Outer ear red. He's holding it.

But he won't let us put heat on it or oil in his ear.

Trying Puls. Anything else?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd start by alternating mag phos and ferrum phos tissue salts. Tell us a bit more about the earache too....

did it start suddenly? or build up over the last day or so?
does it hurt to swallow?
are glands swollen?
is there a fever?
is it painful all the time or does it come and go?
does the cold make it worse?
will HE put heat on it? (aside from his hand I mean...which IS heat)
does it hurt him to touch it?
is it extreme pain or moderate discomfort?
what DOES he want?

ears you can always think belladonna, chamomilla, pulsatilla and aconite to start...but there may be a better fit.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I'd start by alternating mag phos and ferrum phos tissue salts. Tell us a bit more about the earache too....

did it start suddenly? or build up over the last day or so? Came on suddenly this am
does it hurt to swallow?He's swallowing & no mentioing it so I'm not sure
are glands swollen?aren't they always?
is there a fever?not yet
is it painful all the time or does it come and go?It seems to wane a little but is always painful
does the cold make it worse?
will HE put heat on it? (aside from his hand I mean...which IS heat)We tried the warm onion & the garlic oil & he objects to both & won't let us do it again.
does it hurt him to touch it?I think
is it extreme pain or moderate discomfort?moderate to severe
what DOES he want?He wants me to walk around the house holding him

ears you can always think belladonna, chamomilla, pulsatilla and aconite to start...but there may be a better fit.

I've done two doses of Puls. I'll try a few more.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

carren,
I'd try aconite based on what you said.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
carren,
I'd try aconite based on what you said.

Pendulum said Belladona but I might try the aconite too.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

clinically belladonna is very close to aconite-sudden onset, redness, fear, pain etc. I would normally in that situation start with aconite and move to belladonna if needed. Aconite can tend towards more tearful and weepy. However because they are so close you are likely to get a response with either-it's just that one is likely to be better. That's the beauty of acute prescribing!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
I'm only on page 2 of this 37-page thread, but I intend to read it all. DS has eczema. He also is not gaining weight. He has an appointment with a homeopath in two weeks. Maybe I will get through this thread by then, and over the following weeks/months, *be able to share a positive story*.









Thought I'd come back and quote myself from back in May and share our positive story for this thread.









Here is part of the email I sent to our homeopath today.

"DS has been under your care since May. We looked for a constitutional remedy for his eczema and found it in calc sulph. Last time I dosed him, you had me do a fill-dump. I can't remember the exact date (I didn't save that e-mail in my "sent" folder and can't remember if you replied) but want to say it was about a month ago maybe? But anyway, prior to that, his other dosings of calc sulph seemed to have the pattern of it would take 10-14 days before I started to see improvement, then he would improve to the point of 100% clear skin, but only stay at 100% for a few days before he'd start getting worse again and I'd give him another dose.

With the fill-dump you had me do last time, I didn't notice any significant decrease in the time that it took to start seeing improvement (i.e. it still took the 10-ish days or so), but it seemed like he got to 100% clear a little faster. The huge change that I DID notice, however, was that he stayed at 100% for over two weeks! As each day went by, I kept waiting for spots to show up, but they never did. His skin was perfect. If someone didn't know his history, they would never have known he had had eczema at all. Six months ago, if someone had told me, "You are going to give your baby 'water' and it will help with their eczema," I would have laughed at how crazy that sounded. But I am definitely a believer now."


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Such wonderful news Harmony.


----------



## tngirl11 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi everyone!
I don't have much experience at all with homeopathy, but I've been searching online to try to find some kind of remedy that would be helpful for knee pain. The really quick scenario is that I have a torn meniscus in my knee that I can't afford to have repaired right now. It's been that way for quite a while now, but at certain times it causes more problems than at other times. I'm a fitness instructor, so I can't afford to not exercise. Would there be anything at all that might take some of the pain and swelling away even though the injury has to stay the way it is for the moment? Oh, I am currently taking turmeric, and I know that arnica would probably be helpful, but all I have right now is a topical arnica gel. From what I've read it seems better to take it orally, but I have no idea about dosages. I would greatly appreciate any advice you could give me!


----------

